# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] بحبك يا مصر

## حسام عمر

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*  


*سوف اعرض موضوع متكامل عن مصر وماهى مصر* 


*مصر*



*مدخل* 


*نشأت حول وادي النيل إحدى أولى الحضارات البشرية، تطورت مبكرا إلى دولة مركزية*


*وبداية التاريخ المكتوب هو ظهور مملكة ضمت وادي النيل من مصبه حتى الشلال الأول عاصمتها منف حوالي عام 3100 قبل الميلاد على يد ملك شبه أسطوري عرف تقليديا باسم مينا ( ويحمل أيضا إسم نارمر)* 


*لتحكمها بعد ذلك أسر - ملكية متعاقبة على مر الثلاثة آلاف عام التالية لتكون أطول الدول الموحدة تاريخا؛ و لتضم حدودها في فترات مختلفة أقاليم الشام و النوبة و أجزاء من الصحراء الليبية وشمال السودان، حتى أسقط الفرس آخر تلك الأسر، و هي الأسرة الثلاثون عام 343 قبل الميلاد*


*صورة للملك مينا موحد القطرين* 





** 


*المصريون ,,هو الإسم الأساسي لهذا العرق ويطلق عليهم أيضا (أقباط) والتي اشُتقت من جبت أي مصر والتي منها كلمة اجيبتوس (مصر) عند اليونانيين او ايجيبت Egypt*


*مصر*


*دولة تضرب بجذورها في عمق التاريخ ,أقدم حضارة عرفتها الإنسانية , حضارة علمت البشر كيف تقرأ وتكتب وكيف تتعلم*


*مصر*


*أول دولة موحدة في التاريخ وأقدم دولة موحدة*


*منذ قديم الأزل ومصر هي مصر بحدودها المعروفة إلى الآن*


*على صفحة نيل وقنال هذا البلد العظيم سُطرت أجمل البطولات وأروعها*



*منذ فجر التاريخ ومصر معروفة بأنها مقبرة للغزاة*


*منذ أن غزاها الهكسوس إلى أن تركها أخر جندي إسرائيلي مرورا بالفرس والبطالمة والمقدونيين والرومان والتتار والصليبين والفرنسيين والإنجليز .*


*كانت مصر ولا تزال مطمعاً من أعدائها*


*ولكن شعبها سطر أروع بطولات الكفاح والنضال* 



*أول ثورة في التاريخ*



*أول ثورة في التاريخ كانت مصرية, وكانت من حوالي 45 قرن من الزمان في أواخر حكم الأسرة السادسة وكان يسيطر عليها ملك ضعيف , الملك (بيبي الثاني) التي كانت البلاد في عهده في حالة ظلم وفساد*


*وكل مالدينا من معلومات حول هذه الثورة كتبها مؤرخ اسمه (ابوري) في كتاب اسمه (صرخة نبي) وقد وصف المؤرخ الكبير سليم حسن هذه الثورة كالثورة البلشفية تماماً حطمت كل شئ وهدمت كل شئ*


*أما هذه الصرخة فهي تحفة أدبية كتبها هذا المؤرخ وهو يصف حال مصر للملك العجوز (بيبي الثاني) الذي حكم مصر 94 عاما* 


*يقول له:- إن الناس قد جاعت وماتت من الجوع والعاجزون عن دفن موتاهم كانوا يلقون الجثث في النيل حيث أصبحت التماسيح ضخمة بسبب هذه الجثث .. الناس هجمت على قبور الملوك وأكلوا لحم الخنازير فلم يجد أحد طعاما سواه, الناس لم تعد تضحك والأمهات لم يعدن ينجبن والمرأة التي كانت ترتدي الكتان تمشي بملابس ممزقة والتي كانت تملك المرايا لم تعد ترى وجهها إلا في الماء.*


*ياحاكم مصر .... ان أهل مصر يصرخون ويريدون العدل*


*هذه هي أول ثورة عرفها التاريخ ...انها اكبر وأوسع ثورة ضد حاكم ,, أول ثورة كانت مصرية.*


*أشهر الثورات العربية*


*الثورات المصرية هي أشهر الثورات العربية على الإطلاق , حتى أن الثورات العربية بعد ذلك كانت تكون على نهج الثورات المصرية*


*ثورة عرابي* 





*والتي قادها الزعيم أحمد عرابي من 1879-1882ضد الخديوي توفيق والأوربيون وسميت آنذاك بهوجة عرابي .*



*ثورة1919*


** 

*ضد الحماية التي فرضتها بريطانيا على مصر بعد نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى وضد الأحكام العرفية التي كانت تمارسها بريطانيا ضد شعب مصر وكان قائد الثورة الزعيم سعد زغلول وقد قامت بعدها ثورة العشرين في العراق*



*ثورة يوليو (1952)* 



** 

*ثورة الظباط الأحرار والتي جعلت التاريخ يعيد كتابة نفسه من جديد وأنهت هذه الثورة فترة قاسية عاشها المصريون في ظل الحكم الملكي والإقطاعي كانت الثورة بقيادة الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر وقامت على نهجها ثورة يوليو في العراق وثورة الجزائر والتي كانت بمباركة الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر*


*تاريخ ونضال جسده أبطال*



*حكايات نضال شعب مصر حكايات لا تنتهي*
*سطر هذا الشعب بدماه أروع البطولات وأجملها,, المصري لا يرحب أبدا بغريب اقتحم داره*
*يرحب به زائر ولكنه لا يرحب به عدو*
*لذا نجد أن الشعب المصري منذ فجر التاريخ وهو في حالة إستعداد تامة للتصدي لأي عدوان* 
*حروب عدة خاضها الشعب المصري* 
*منذ أن غزا الهكسوس أرض مصر الطيبة إلى أن إنتزعنا طابا من أيدي اليهود.*
*بطولات مازال التاريخ يذكرها* 
*وقد قمت بطرح بعض البطولات القليلة للشعب المصري وقمت بوضعها في قالب شديد الإيجاز*
*نظرا لأن نضال شعب مصر يسطر في مجلدات*



*نضال شعب مصر ضد الهكسوس* 






*طوال قرنين من الزمان خضع الشعب المصري تحت حكم الهكسوس ,, ظل الشعب المصري يناضل ويناضل إلا أن كل محاولته كانت تبوء بالفشل*
*إلى أن حرر مصر من أيدي الهكسوس ملك صغير عمره 19 عاما كان إسمه أحمس , قاد معركة شهيرة ضد الهكسوس في عام 1580 ق م*  
*قام احمس بتطوير الجيش المصري فكان أول من ادخل عليه العجلات الحربية " والتى كان يستخدمها الهكسوس وهى سبب تغلب الهكسوس على مصر " وكان يجرها الخيول وطور كذلك من الاسلحة الحربية باستخدام النبال المزودة بقطعة حديد على الأسهم ثم بدأ بمحاربة الهكسوس بدءا من صعيد مصر والتف حوله الشعب فقام بتدريبهم بكفاءة حتى أصبحوا محاربين اقوياء ومهرة وظل يحارب الهكسوس من صعيد مصر حتى وصل إلى عاصمة مصر آنذاك التى اقامها الهكسوس بجوار مدينة الزقازيق الحالية وظل يحاربهم حتى فروا إلى شمال الدلتا وهو خلفهم فسيناء ثم إلى فلسطين ولم يرجع احمس إلا أن اطمئن على حدود مصر الشرقية انها امنه منهم ومن هجماتهم بعد القضاء عليهم بعد طرد الهكسوس وصل أحمس بجيشه إلى بلاد فينيقيا ، كما هاجم بلاد النوبة لاستردادها مرة أخرى إلى المملكة المصرية التى وصلت حدودها جنوبا إلى الشلال الثانى* 



*نضال الشعب المصري ضد الحملة الفرنسية* 





**



*في يوم 19مايو 1798م أقلع أسطول فرنسي كبير مكون من* 
*260 سفينة من ميناء طولون بفرنسا محملاً بالجنود والمدافع والعلماء وعلى رأسهم نابليون بونابرت قاصداً الاسكندرية* 


*وبلغ الانجليز الخبر فعهدوا الى " نلسون " باقتفاء أثر الأسطول الفرنسي وتدميره فقصد "نلسون" الى مالطة وهناك علم أن مراكب نابليون غادرتها نحو الشرق منذ خمسة أيام متجهة نحو الشرق فرجح نلسون أنها ذهبت الى مصر فاتجه الى الاسكندرية ووصل اليها يوم 28يونية 1798 فلم يعثر هناك للفرنسيين على أثر .*
*وأرسل نلسون وفداً الى حاكم المدينة "السيد محمد كريم " لكي يسمح لأسطوله بانتظار الأسطول الفرنسي خارج الميناء وأن يسمح لهم أن يشتروا من المدينة ما يحتاجونه من زاد .. لكن محمد كريم رفض طلبهم قائلاً... " ليس للفرنسيين أو سواهم شيء في هذا البلد فاذهبوا أنتم عنا* 
*وقد وصل الأسطول الفرنسي الى شواطىء الاسكندرية ( عند العجمي ) في أول يوليو1798م وبادر الى انزال قواته ليلاً الى البر ثم سير قسماً من قواته الى الاسكندرية (يوم 2 يوليو ) .. ولم يكن عدد سكان المدينة يومها يزيد على ثمانية آلاف نسمة .. ولم يكن بها من الجنود ما يكفي لصد الجيش الفرنسي الكبير المزود بالمعدات الحديثة ..وكان أن إستعد السيد محمد كريم للدفاع عن الاسكندرية بكل ما لديه من ذخيرة وعتاد .. وظل محمد كريم يقود المقاومة الشعبية ضد الفرنسيين حتى بعد أن اقتحم الفرنسيون أسوار المدينة .. وظل محمد كريم يقود المعركة ، ثم اعتصم بقلعة قايتباي ومعه فريق من الجنود حتي فرغت ذخيرته فكف عن القتال وتم أسره هو ومن معه ، ودخل نابليون المدينة وأعلن بها الأمان .*
*وأعجب نابليون بشجاعة محمد كريم فأطلق سراحه من الأسر ، وتظاهر باكرامه ، وأبقاه حاكماً للاسكندرية* 
*إلى أن حكم عليه بالإعدام رميا بالرصاص وبالفعل تم إعدام الزعيم محمد كريم رميا بالرصاص في ميدان الرميلة بالقلعة*
*ولكتن رغم إستشهاده إلا أن المقاومة ضد الإحتلال لم تنتهي وظل شعب مصر يقاوم إلى أن خرجت الحملة الفرنسية من مصر تجر ذيول الخيبة ورائها*  

*نضال الشعب المصري ضد الإحتلال الإنجليزي*




** 

*بعد هوجة عرابي والخيانة التي تعرض لها في موقعة التل الكبير, احتل الإنجليز مصر 1882م* 
*احتلت مصر بمباركة من الخديوي توفيق حاكم مصر وقتها,,احتلت إنجلترا مصر بهدف الإستيلاء على ثرواتها والتحكم في أهم مجرى ملاحي في العالم وهو قناة السويس التي شقها المصريون بدمائهم*

*74 عاما هي مدة الإحتلال الظالم ,,ذاق الشعب المصري الأمرين خلال هذه الفترة التي استمرت من 1882 إلى 1956 بعد جلاء أخر جندي بريطاني من مصر بعد اندلاع ثورة يوليو بقيادة اللواء محمد نجيب والبكباشي جمال عبد الناصر*
*74 عاما ذاق الشعب المصري المهانة والذل شهداء بالألوف وحوادث شهيرة تعد أشهرها على الإطلاق حادثة دنشواي والتي حدثت في عام 1906م بعد ان قام عسكري انجليزي بقتل فلاحة مصرية وهو يصطاد الحمام في قرية دنشواي في دلتا مصر , فهب الفلاحون وركضوا خلف العسكري يريدون الفتك به , لكن القدر كان أسرع منهم ومات اثر ضربة شمس , ولكن تم الحكم بالإعدام على 4 من الفلاحين وجلد وحبس 10 وتعد هذه المجزرة أشهر المجازر وأعنفها في مصر اذ تُمثل الظلم بأبشع صوره*
*وطوال المدة اندلعت ثورات في مصر ضد الإحتلال استشهد فيها الالوف من المصريين جسدوا بدمائهم أروع البطولات وأطهرها على وجه الأرض* 



*نضال شعب مصر ضد العدوان الثلاثي*




**


*العدوان الثلاثي هي حرب دارت في مصر عام 1956وكانت الدول التي اعتدت عليها بريطانيا وفرنسا والكيان الصهيوني على اثر قيام الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر بتأميم قناة السويس تعرف أيضا هذه الحرب بحرب ال 1956.*
*أعلنت الدول الثلاثة الحرب على مصر وقامت بالاعتداء عليها وسط سخط دولي*
*من أهم أسباب فشل العدوان الثلاثي على مصر هو شدة المقاومة المصرية و التحام الجيش و الشعب ضد العدوان*
*انسحاب القوات البريطانية و الفرنسية من بورسعيد في 23 ديسمبر 1956م، ولذلك تحتفل محافظة بورسعيد في ذلك اليوم من كل عام بعيد جلاء قوات العدوان.*
*انسحاب إسرائيل متأخرةً من سيناء في أوائل عام 1957م، كما هربت (لم يكن انسحابا كما يسمونه) من قطاع غزة.* 
*وضعت قوات طوارئ دولية على الحدود المشتركة بين مصر و إسرائيل*


*حرب أكتوبر 1973(حرب التحرير)*
*.*
*من منا لا يعرف حرب أكتوبر أو لم يقرأ عنها وهي النضال مجسدا بعينه,, سطر فيها الجندي المصري ببسالته وشهامته أروع القصص وأجملها*

*بعد نكسة 67 واحتلال شبه جزيرة سيناء*
*لم ييأس شعب مصر وظلت فكرة الحرب متواجدة في ذهنه,,*
*حرب أكتوبر أو معركة التحرير أو معركة العبور كما يحب أن يطُلق عليها الجيش المصري (نظرا لعبور الجيش المصري قناة السويس) هي حرب دارت بين الجيش المصري من جهة والجيش الصهيوني من جهة أخرى زكان هدف الجيش المصري الأساسي هو إسترداد الأرض المحتلة شبه جزيرة سيناء ,*
*استمرت الحرب 18 يوم*
*تم وقف إطلاق النار في 24 أكتوبر 1973 م وتم إسترداد بعض أجزاء من سيناء لكن سيناء لم ترد إلى مصر كاملة إلا بعد توقيع معاهدة السلام بين مصر واسرائيل 1978* 
*ورجع أخر جزء من سيناء (طابا) في عام 1989*
*أدام الله نعمة الأمن والسلام على كافة أنحاء العالم الإسلامي وأعاد لنا أراضينا المغتصبة*

----------


## حسام عمر

*الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي 




وُلد الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي في قرية دقادوس بمحافظة الدقهلية , عام 1911, وحفظ القران وهو في سن الحادية عشرة من عمره وأظهر قدرة فائقة في حفظ الشعر والأقوال المأثورة
ويعد الشيخ الشعراوي من أشهر مفسري القرآن الكريم في العصر الحديث وإمام هذا العصر حيث كان لديه القدرة على تفسير الكثير من المسائل الدينية بأسلوب بسيط يصل إلى قلب المتلقي في سلاسة ويسر كما أن له مجهودات كبيرة وعظيمة في مجال الدعوة الأسلامية.


عرف بأسلوبه العذب البسيط في تفسير القرآن، وكان تركيزه على النقاط الإيمانية في تفسيره جعله يقترب من قلوب الناس، وبخاصة وأن أسلوبه يناسب جميع المستويات والثقافات.
يعتبر من أكثر الشخصيات الإسلامية حبا واحتراما وتقديرا في مصر والعالم العربى و يلقب (بإمام الدعاة).
بالرغم من نفوذه الواسع وتأثيره الكبير كعالم دين صاحب شعبية جارفة و وصوله لمنصب وزير أوقاف في الدولة المصرية فقد عرف عنه تواضعه الشديد تجاه كل من حوله وكان يقول كلمة الحق في كل موقف يتعرض له دون الإلتفات إلى منصب أو علاقة بالسلطة أو مال مما أكسبه مصداقية كبيرة لدى الجماهير 
حصل الشيخ الشعراوي على العالمية من الأزهر الشريف مع إجازة التدريس عام 1943م
كان الشيخ الشعراوي متخصصا في اللغة العربية,, وكان يدرس مادة العقيدة الإسلامية ,, وقام الشيخ بالتدريس في العديد من الدول العربية والإسلامية 

الجوائز التي حصل عليها الشيخ الشعراوي*

*منح الإمام الشعراوي وسام الاستحقاق من الدرجة الأولى لمناسبة بلوغه سن التقاعد في 15/4/1976 م قبل تعيينه وزيرًا للأوقاف وشئون الأزهر.* *منح وسام الجمهورية من الطبقة الأولى عام 1983م وعام 1988م، ووسام في يوم الدعاة.* *حصل على الدكتوراه الفخرية في الآداب من جامعتي المنصورة والمنوفية* 
*اختارته رابطة العالم الإسلامي بمكة المكرمة عضوًا بالهيئة التأسيسية لمؤتمر الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية، الذي تنظمه الرابطة، وعهدت إليه بترشيح من يراهم من المحكمين في مختلف التخصصات الشرعية والعلمية، لتقويم الأبحاث الواردة إلى المؤتمر.* *أعدت حوله عدة رسائل جامعية منها رسالة ماجستير عنه بجامعة المنيا ـ كلية التربية ـ قسم أصول التربية، وقد تناولت الرسالة الاستفادة من الآراء التربوية لفضيلة الشيخ الشعراوي في تطوير أساليب التربية المعاصرة في مصر.
جعلته محافظة الدقهلية شخصية المهرجان الثقافي لعام 1989م والذي تعقده كل عام لتكريم أحد أبنائها البارزين، وأعلنت المحافظة عن مسابقة لنيل جوائز تقديرية وتشجيعية، عن حياته وأعماله ودوره في الدعوة الإسلامية محليًا، ودوليًا، ورصدت لها جوائز مالية ضخمة.

مؤلفات الشيخ الشعراوي

للشيخ الشعراوي عدد من المؤلفات، قام عدد من محبيه بجمعها وإعدادها للنشر، وأشهر هذه المؤلفات وأعظمها تفسير الشعراوي للقرآن الكريم، ومن هذه المؤلفات:

الصلاة وأركان الإسلام. 
الطريق إلى الله. 
الفتاوى. 
لبيك اللهم لبيك. 
100 سؤال وجواب في الفقه الإسلامي. 
المرأة كما أرادها الله. 
معجزة القرآن. 
من فيض القرآن. 
نظرات في القرآن. 
على مائدة الفكر الإسلامي. 
القضاء والقدر. 
هذا هو الإسلام. 
المنتخب في تفسير القرآن الكريم. 

توفي الشيخ الشعراوي عام 1998 حيث كان مصابا بمرض الربو طوال فترة طويلة من حياته 

رحم الله الشيخ وأسكنه فسيح جناته*

----------


## حسام عمر

الشيخ محمد الغزالي

ولد في قرية نكلا العنب، ايتاي البارود، محافظة البحيرة بمصرفي ( 22 من سبتمبر 1917م).
نشأ في أسرة "متدينة", وله خمس اخوة, فأتم حفظ القرآن بكتّاب القرية في العاشرة, ويقول الإمام محمد الغزالي عن نفسه وقتئذ: “كنت أتدرب على إجادة الحفظ بالتلاوة في غدوي ورواحي، وأختم القرآن في تتابع صلواتي، وقبل نومي، وفي وحدتي، وأذكر أنني ختمته أثناء اعتقالي، فقد كان القرآن مؤنسا في تلك الوحدة الموحشة”. والتحق بعد ذلك بمعهد الإسكندرية الديني الابتدائي وظل بالمعهد حتى حصل منه على شهادة الكفاءة ثم الشهادة الثانوية الأزهرية, ثم انتقل بعد ذلك إلى القاهرة سنة (1356هـ الموافق 1937م) والتحق بكلية أصول الدين بالأزهر الشريف, وبدأت كتاباته في مجلة (الإخوان المسلمين) أثناء دراسته بالسنة الثالثة في الكلية, بعد تعرفه على الإمام حسن البنّا مؤسس الجماعة, وظل الإمام يشجعه على الكتابة حتى تخرّج بعد أربع سنوات في سنة (1360هـ = 1941م) وتخصص بعدها في الدعوة والإرشاد حتى حصل على درجة العالمية سنة (1362هـ = 1943م) وعمره ست وعشرون سنة, وبدأت بعدها رحلته في الدعوة من خلال مساجد القاهرة, وقد تلقى الشيخ العلم عن الشيخ عبد العظيم الزرقاني, والشيخ محمود شلتوت, والشيخ محمد أبو زهرة والدكتور محمد يوسف موسى وغيرهم من علماء الأزهر الشريف.
سمي الشيخ *محمد الغزالي* بهذا الاسم رغبة من والده بالتيمن بالإمام الغزالي فلقد رأى في منامه الشيخ الغزالي وقال له "أنه سوف ينجب ولدا" ونصحه أن يسميه على اسمه الغزالي فما كان من الأب إلا أن عمل بما رآه في منامه

تخرج في كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الأزهر في عام 1941م وتخصص بالدعوة والإرشاد .

توفي في 9 مارس 1996م في السعودية أثناء مشاركته في مؤتمر حول الإسلام وتحديات العصر ودفن بالبقيع وكان قبلها صرح بأن أمنيته أن يدفن في البقيع وتحقق له ما تمنى.

انضم في شبابه إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وتأثر بمرشدها الأول حسن البنا .
سافر إلى الجزائر في بداية الستينيات للتدريس في جامعة الأمير عبد القادر للعلوم الإسلامية ب قسنطينة درس فيها رفقة العديد من الشيوخ كالشيخ يوسف القرضاوي و الشيخ البوطي حتى تسعينات القرن العشرين
نال العديد من الجوائز والتكريم فحصل على جائزة الملك فيصل للعلوم الإسلامية عام 1989م 
*من مؤلفات الإمام الغزالي*عقيدة المسلم فقه السيرة كيف تفهم الإسلام هموم داعية سر تأخر العرب والمسلمين خلق المسلم معركة المصحف مشكلات في طريق الحياة الإسلامية الإسلام المفترى عليه الإسلام والمناهج الاشتراكية الإسلام والأوضاع الاقتصادية الإسلام والاستبداد السياسي الإسلام والطاقات المعطلة الاستعمار أحقاد وأطماع في موكب الدعوة التعصب والتسامح بين المسيحية والإسلام حقيقة القومية العربية مع الله الحق المر قذائف الحق كفاح دين من هنا نعلم نظرات في القرآن صيحة التحذير من دعاة التنصير جدد حياتكرحم الله الإمام وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## حسام عمر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
**



 



فى حياة الأمم رجال تهتز الارض برحيلهم حيث أنهم سطروا بحروف من نور مواقفهم وأعمالهموجمال عبد الناصر سيظل فى قلوبنا مهما طال الزمان فالشعوب من المحيط إلى الخليج من عاشوا معه ومن لم يولد منهم فى حياته يتفقون على شئ واحد أن جمال عبد الناصر هو رمز الأمة والوحدة العربية رمز الصمود والتحدى وكاذب من يقول خلاف ذلك والدليل أنه كل ما تصاب الأمة العربية بأزمة لا نجد إلا صوره ترتفع فى عنان السماء تطالب بالسير على دربه ... رغم وفاته التى قد مضى عليها تسع وثلاثون عاماً





.

ولد جمال عبد الناصر في ١٥ يناير ١٩١٨ في ١٨ شارع قنوات في حي باكوس الشعبي بالإسكندرية

لأسرة من صعيد مصر وتحديدا من قرية بنى مر فى محافظة أسيوط

كان والده يعمل فى مصلحة البريد المصرية بمرتب يكفى بالكاد أمور المعيشة


وفى عام ١٩٢٥ دخل جمال مدرسة النحاسين الابتدائية بالجمالية بالقاهرة وأقام عند عمه خليل حسين في حي شعبي لمدة ثلاث سنوات، وكان جمال يسافر لزيارة أسرته بالخطاطبه في العطلات المدرسية، وحين وصل في الإجازة الصيفية في العام التالي – ١٩٢٦ – علم أن والدته قد توفيت قبل ذلك بأسابيع ولم يجد أحد الشجاعة لإبلاغه بموتها، ولكنه اكتشف ذلك بنفسه بطريقة هزت كيانه – كما ذكر لـ "دافيد مورجان" مندوب صحيفة "الصنداى تايمز" – ثم أضاف: "لقد كان فقد أمي في حد ذاته أمراً محزناً للغاية، أما فقدها بهذه الطريقة فقد كان صدمة تركت في شعوراً لا يمحوه الزمن. وقد جعلتني آلامي وأحزاني الخاصة في تلك الفترة أجد مضضاً بالغاً في إنزال الآلام والأحزان بالغير في مستقبل السنين
قائد ثورة 23 يوليو 1952، ومن أهم نتائج الثورة هي خلع الملك فاروق عن الحكم، و بدء عهد جديد من التمدن في مصر والاهتمام بالقومية العربية والتي تضمنت فترة قصيرة من الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا ما بين سنتي 1958 و 1961، و التي عرفت باسم الجمهورية العربية المتحدة , كما أن عبد الناصر شجع عدد من الثورات في أقطار الوطن العربي وعدد من الدول الأخرى في آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية. و لقد كان لعبد الناصر دور قيادي و أساسي في تأسيس منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في سنة 1964 و حركة عدم الانحياز الدولية.
يعتبر عبد الناصر زعيم الأمة و من أهم الشخصيات السياسية في العالم العربي و في العالم النامي للقرن العشرين والتي أثرت تأثيرا كبيرا في المسار السياسي العالمي. عرف عن عبد الناصر قوميته وانتماؤه للوطن العربي. و أصبحت أفكاره مذهبا سياسيا سمى تيمنا باسمه وهو "المذهب الناصري" والذي اكتسب الكثير من المؤيدين في الوطن العربي خلال فترة الخمسينيات والستينيات. و بالرغم من أن صورة جمال عبد الناصر كقائد اهتزت إبان نكسة 67 إلا أنه مازال يحظى بشعبية وتأييد بين كثير من مؤيديه، و الذين يعتبرونه "رمزا للكرامة والحرية العربية ضد استبداد الاستعمار و طغيان الاحتلال". توفي سنة1970 ، وكانت جنازته جنازة ضخمة جدا خرجت فيها أغلب الجنسيات العربية حزنا على رحيله
زواجه
فى ٢٩ يونيه ١٩44 تزوج جمال عبد الناصر من تحية محمد كاظم وأنجب منها "خالد وعبدالحميد وعبدالحكيم وهدى ومنى"

شارك عبدالناصر فى حرب فلسطين "1948".....ومن هنا بدأت فكرة تنظيم "الضباط الاحرار"

حيث أنشأ التنظيم السرى فى صيف "1949" وكان يتكون من 5 ضباط هم "جمال عبد الناصر، وكمال الدين حسين، وحسن إبراهيم، وخالد محيي الدين، وعبد المنعم عبد الرءوف، ثم زيدت بعد ذلك إلى عشرة، بعد أن انضم إليها كل من: أنور السادات، وعبد الحكيم عامر، وعبد اللطيف البغدادي، وزكريا محيي الدين، وجمال سالم. وظل خارج اللجنة كل من: ثروت عكاشة، وعلي صبري، ويوسف منصور صديق.



في 23 يوليو1952 قامت الثورة، ولم تلقَ مقاومة تذكر، ولم يسقط في تلك الليلة سوى ضحيتين فقط، هما الجنديان اللذان قتلا عند اقتحام مبنى القيادة العامة. وكان الضباط الأحرار قد اختاروا محمد نجيب رئيسا لحركتهم، وذلك لما يتمتع به من احترام وتقدير ضباط الجيش؛ وذلك لسمعته الطيبة وحسه الوطني، فضلا عن كونه يمثل رتبة عالية في الجيش، وهو ما يدعم الثورة ويكسبها تأييدا كبيرا سواء من جانب الضباط، أو من جانب جماهير الشعب.
وكان عبد الناصر هو الرئيس الفعلي للجنة التأسيسية للضباط الأحرار؛ ومن ثم فقد نشأ صراع شديد على السلطة بينه وبين محمد نجيب، ما لبث أن أنهاه عبد الناصر لصالحه في (14 نوفمبر1954)، بعد أن اعتقل محمد نجيب، وحدد إقامته في منزله ، وانفرد وحده بالسلطة.
و استطاع أن يعقد اتفاقية مع بريطانيا لجلاء قواتها عن مصر في وذلك في 19 أكتوبر1954، وذلك بعد أن اتفقت مصر وبريطانيا على أن يتم منح السودان الاستقلال.
في العام 1958 أقام وحدة اندماجية مع سوريا، وسميت الدولة الوليدة بالجمهورية العربية المتحدة، إلا أن هذه الوحدة لم تدم طويلاً ، حيث حدث انقلاب في الاقليم السوري في سبتمبر من سنة 1961 أدى إلى إعلان الانفصال ثم تم عقد معاهدة وحدة متأنية مع العراق وسوريا سنة1964 إلا أن وفاة الرئيس العراقي المشير عبد السلام عارف سنة 1966 ثم حرب 1967حالت دون تحقيق الوحدة. علما أن مصر استمرت في تبني اسم "الجمهورية العربية المتحدة" وذلك لغاية سنة 1971 أي إلى ما بعد رحيل عبد الناصر بسنة.
بعد حرب 1967كما سميت في إسرائيل والغرب أو النكسة كما عرفت عند العرب، خرج عبدالناصر على الجماهير طالباً التنحي من منصبه، إلا أنه خرجت مظاهرات في العديد من مدن مصر و خصوصا في القاهرة طالبته بعدم التنحي عن رئاسة الجمهورية**إنجازات ناصر مصر والعروبة




وافق على مطلب السوريين بالوحدة مع مصر في الجمهورية العربية المتحدة، والتي لم تستمر أكثر من ثلاث سنين تحت اسم الجمهورية العربية المتحدة (1958-1961) وسط مؤامرات دولية وعربية لإجهاضها. استجاب لدعوة العراق لتحقيق أضخم إنجاز وحدوي مع العراق وسوريا بعد تولي الرئيس العراقي المشير عبد السلام عارف رئاسة الجمهورية العراقية بما يسمى باتفاق 16 ابريل 1964 قام بتأميم قناة السويس وإنشاء السد العالي على نهر النيل. تأسيسه منظمة عدم الانحيازمع الرئيس اليوغوسلافي تيتو والإندونيسي سوكارنو والهندي نهرو. تأميم البنوك الخاصة و الأجنبية العاملة في مصر. قوانين الاصلاح الزراعى و تحديد الملكية الزراعية والتى بموجبها صار فلاحو مصر يمتلكون للمرة الأولى الأرض التي يفلحونها ويعملون عليها وتم تحديد ملكيات الاقطاعيين بمئتى فدان فقط . إنشاء التليفزيون المصري(1960) قوانين يوليو الاشتراكية (1961) إبرام اتفاقية الجلاء مع بريطانيا العام 1954، والتى بموجبها تم جلاء آخر جندي إنجليزى عن قناة السويس و مصر كلها في الثامن عشر من يونيو 1956 . بناء إستاد القاهرة الرياضي بمدينة نصر. إنشاء كورنيش النيل. إنشاء معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب التوسع في التعليم المجاني على كل المراحل. التوسع المطرد في مجال الصناعات التحويلية. 
الخطة الخمسية لمضاعفة الدخل القومي في عشر سنوات، والتي حققت أهدافها وفق ما جاء في تقرير البنك الدولي رقم ٨٧٠أ، الصادر في واشنطن في ٥ يناير ١٩٧٦، والذي نص علي أن نسبة النمو الاقتصادي في مصر والذي كان ٢.٦% سنويا بالأسعار الثابتة الحقيقية قد ارتفعت بنسبة ٦.٦% في الفترة من ١٩٦٠ حتي ١٩٦٥، وهذا يعني أن مصر عبدالناصر استطاعت في عشر سنوات أن تقوم بتحقيق تنمية تماثل أربعة أضعاف ما استطاعت تحقيقه في الأربعين سنة السابقة عن عام ١٩٥٢،

***هذا في الوقت الذي لا تتجاوز معدلات النمو في دول العالم الثالث نسبة لا تزيد علي ٢.٥% سنويا، في ذلك الوقت كان أكثر من ٦٦% من الاقتصاد الوطني بيد القطاع الخاص المصري، وأكرر المصري، فالزراعة كانت كلها «قطاع خاص» و٧٩% من التجارة «قطاع خاص» و٧٦% من شركات المقاولات «قطاع خاص» و٥٦% من الصناعة «قطاع خاص».

ويمكن الرجوع لتقرير السفير الأمريكي السابق في القاهرة الدكتور جون بادو الذي كتبه للرئيس جون كينيدي بعنوان The American Approach to the Arab world، وهو تقرير كبير موجود لدي صورة منه، وخلاصته أنه لم يكن أمام ناصر طريق آخر أو أفضل من اتخاذ القرارات الاشتراكية، وأن حجم القطاع العام الجديد في مصر أقل منه في إسرائيل والهند وفرنسا بل وفي بريطانيا وأمريكا نفسها.
مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص : تكافؤ فرص في كل المجالات، ودخلت ابنة الرئيس عبد الناصر الجامعة الأمريكية، لأنها لم تحصل علي المجموع الذي يؤهلها لدخول الجامعة المصرية ، ولم يستثن ابن كبير أو مسؤول في التعيينات أو شغل الوظائف العامة أو في الانتساب لأي كلية عسكرية أو غيرها، ولم يكن هناك شيء اسمه المستوي الاجتماعي.

*** كان هناك ثواب وعقاب وكان هناك انضباط ، وكان هناك تجاوب مع نبض الشارع بمعني نبض الفقراء والغلابة، وهم الغالبية العظمي من الشعب، وكان هو يسعي إليهم ليعرف ويجس نبضهم ثم يقوم بتحقيق رغبات هذه الأغلبية التي لا تستطيع أن تصل هي إلي فوق. 

القدوة فى القيادة : وكانت هناك قدوة، قدوة في كل شيء والأهم في نظافة اليد ، لم تكن هناك واسطة ولا أنت عارف أنا ابن مين، ولقد حاول بعض الشباب في يوم من الأيام أن يتصرفوا وفق هذا المفهوم فكانت النتيجة أن تم تجنيدهم في اليوم نفسه ، وأرسلوا لمنطقة صحراوية نائية

كان عبدالناصر رجلا بمعنى الكلمة
لقد علم المصريين والعالم كله معنى الكرامة والكبرياء والمبادئ التى من أجلها قدم صحته مقابل لحبه الشديد لبلده وتمسكه بتلك المبادئ
.............................................

"الفرعون اللذى تفوق على أجداده الفراعنة"

منذ توليه حكم مصر وعبدالناصر تراوده فكرة بناء السد العالى

ولكن هذه الفكرة تحتاج الى أموال طائلة ومجهود ضخم

وبما أن المجهود المصرى بالطبع موجود

لكن من اين تأتى الاموال؟

ذهب ناصر للبنك الدولى لطلب أموال لتمويل بناء السد

فما كانت من قوى الاستعمار الا ان رفضت طلبه 

لكن اليأس ابدا لم يعرف طريقه لهذا القلب الشجاع

فما كان من ناصر الا ان أعلن تأميم شركة قناة السويس...لتكون بحق ضربة قاسمة لتلك القوى الأثمة

وليعلن بعدها اعتماده على مجهودات المصريين ويراهن بقوة على معدن الانسان المصري الاصيل

تفوق عبدالناصر على الفراعنة

لم يأت هذا من فراغ وانما لأنه استطاع "تحويل مجرى نهر النيل"بحجارة تفوق الحجارة التى بني بها الهرم الاكبر 27 مرة

محافظا بذلك أيضا على الثروة السمكية وليكون مشروع السد هو أكبر مشروع مصري فى ال100 عام الماضية

كذلك يكن فى وقتها من أكبر المشروعات فى العالم....وذلك أيضا لأنه استطاع توليد الطاقة الكهربية وتصديرها فى نفس الوقت

واكبر عائد منع الفيضان عن مصر كما انه مخزون قوى للمياه*



حقائق



*جلاء القوات البريطانيا عن مصر في 19 أكتوبر لعام 1954،* *تعرض لمحاولة اغتيال في 26 أكتوبر1955م. عندما كان يلقي خطبة جماهيرية في ميدان المنشية بمدينة الإسكندرية الساحلية في احتفال أقيم تكريماً له ولزملائه بمناسبة اتفاقية الجلاء ، حيث ألقيت عليه ثمان رصاصات لم تصبه أيا منها لكنها أصابت الوزير السوداني "ميرغني حمزة" وسكرتير هيئة التحرير بالإسكندرية "أحمد بدر" الذي كان يقف إلى جانب جمال عبد الناصر، وألقي القبض علي مطلق الرصاص، الذي تبين لاحقا أنه ينتمي الي تنظيم الاخوان المسلمين .*
*ما لبث أن اصطدم بجميع الناشطين السياسيين و على رأسهم الشيوعيون و جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وكلاهما جماعات محظور نشاطها في مصر في ذلك الوقت. وألقت الدولة المصرية آنذاك القبض علي الآلاف من أعضاء تلك الجماعات، و أجريت لهم محاكمات عسكرية و حكم بالإعدام على عدد منهم. وامتدت المواجهات إلى النقابات المختلفة؛ فقد تم حلّ مجلس نقابة المحامين في التي حلت بتاريخ 26 ديسمبر 1954، ثم تلتها نقابة الصحفيين كما ألغيت الحياة النيابية و الحزبية و وحدت التيارات في الاتحاد القومي عام1955، ثم الاتحاد الاشتراكي بسنة 1962*
*في 26 سبتمبر 1962أرسل الرئيس عبد الناصر القوات المسلحة المصرية إلى اليمن لدعم الثورة اليمنية التي قامت على غرار الثورة المصرية، وأيدت السعوديةالامام اليمني المخلوع خوفا من امتداد الثورة إليها. وهو ما أدى إلى توتر العلاقات المصرية السعودية، ويقول بعض المراقبين "بان ذلك كان له أثره السيئ في استنزاف موارد مصر وإضعاف قوتها العسكرية، وكانت أبرز عواقبه الوخيمة تلك الهزيمة العسكرية الفادحة التي منيت بها القوات المسلحة في نكسة 1967".*
*في يونيو 1967قصف سلاح الطيران الإسرائيلي جميع المطارات العسكرية لدول الطوق واستطاع تدمير سلاح الطيران المصري على الأرض، و قتل آلاف من الجنود المصريين في انسحاب الجيش غير المخطط له من سيناء و الذي أصدره قائد الجيش عبد الحكيم عامر، مما أدى إلى سقوط شبه جزيرة سيناء والضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة ومرتفعات الجولان في يد إسرائيل في غضون ستة أيام.**كذلك حرب الاستنزاف

وتدمير ميناء ايلات بما فى ذلك المدمرة ايلات

تدمير الحفار الاسرائيلى الذى كان يهدف الى التنقيب عن البترول فى منطقة سيناء

كذلك النصر على العدوان الثلاثى بمصر والتى كانت تقوده القوى الاستعمارية "أنجلترا وفرنسا واسرائيل"

كذلك محاربته مع جميع الجبهات العربية المستعمرة فى ذلك الوقت

.................................................. .................
وفاته




آخر مهام عبد الناصر كان الوساطة لإيقاف أحداث أيلول الأسود بالأردن بين الحكومة الأردنية والمنظمات الفلسطينية في قمة القاهرة في 26إلى28 سبتمبر 1970. حيث عاد من مطار القاهرةبعد أن ودع صباح السالم الصباح أمير الكويت. عندما داهمته نوبة قلبية بعد ذلك، وأعلن عن وفاته في 28 سبتمبر1970 عن عمر 52 عاما بعد 18 عاماً قضاها في رئاسة مصر، ليتولى الحكم من بعده نائبه محمد أنور السادات

ويتلقى الشارع العربى بعدها صدمة لم ينساها الى الان

فبوفاة عبدالناصر دفن معه حلم القومية العربية

وشيعته الجماهير العربية فى جنازة وصفت بأنها أكبر جنازة فى التاريخ

رحمك الله أبا خالد وأسكنك الجنة مع الابرار والصالحين

.



.













**
*

----------


## حسام عمر

*محمد انور السادات*

*حياته الأولى*
*** 

في الكلية الحربية*

*حياته الأولى*

* 
في الكلية الحربية*
*ولد بقرية ميت أبو الكوم بمحافظة المنوفية سنة 1918، وتلقى تعليمه الأول في كتاب القرية على يد الشيخ عبد الحميد عيسى، ثم انتقل إلى مدرسة الأقباط الابتدائية بطوخ دلكا وحصل منها على الشهادة الابتدائية. وفي عام 1935 التحق بالمدرسة الحربية لاستكمال دراساته العليا، وتخرج من الكلية الحربية بعام 1938 ضابطاً برتبة ملازم ثان [بحاجة لمصدر] وتم تعيينه في مدينة منقباد جنوب مصر. وقد تأثر في مطلع حياته بعدد من الشخصيات السياسية والشعبية في مصر والعالم.
تجربه السجن*
*في عام 1941 دخل السجن لأول مرة أثناء خدمته العسكرية وذلك إثر لقاءاته المتكررة بعزيز باشا المصري الذي طلب منه مساعدته للهروب إلى العراق، بعدها طلبت منه المخابرات العسكرية قطع صلته بالمصري لميوله المحورية غير أنه لم يعبأ بهذا الإنذار فدخل على إثر ذلك سجن الأجانب في فبراير عام 1942. وقد خرج من سجن الأجانب في وقت كانت فيه عمليات الحرب العالمية الثانية على أشدها، وعلى أمل إخراج الإنجليز من مصر كثف اتصالاته ببعض الضباط الألمان الذين نزلوا مصر خفية فاكتشف الإنجليز هذه الصلة مع الألمان فدخل المعتقل سجيناً للمرة الثانية عام 1943. لكنه استطاع الهرب من المعتقل، ورافقه في رحلة الهروب صديقه حسن عزت. وعمل أثناء فترة هروبه من السجن عتالاً على سيارة نقل تحت اسم مستعار هو الحاج محمد. وفى آواخر عام 1944 انتقل إلى بلدة أبو كبير بالشرقية ليعمل فاعلاً في مشروع ترعة ري. وفي عام 1945 ومع انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية سقطت الأحكام العرفية، وبسقوط الاحكام العرفية عاد إلى بيته بعد ثلاث سنوات من المطاردة والحرمان.*
*وكان قد إلتقى في تلك الفترة بالجمعية السرية التي قررت اغتيال أمين عثمان وزير المالية في حكومة الوفد ورئيس جمعية الصداقة المصرية - البريطانية لتعاطفه الشديد مع الإنجليز. وعلى أثر اغتيال أمين عثمان عاد مرة أخرى وأخيرة إلى السجن. وقد واجه في سجن قرميدان أصعب محن السجن بحبسه إنفرادياً، غير إنه هرب المتهم الأول في قضية حسين توفيق. وبعدم ثبوت الأدلة الجنائية سقطت التهمة عنه فأفرج عنه.
بعد السجن*
*بعد خروجه من السجن عمل مراجعاً صحفياً بمجلة المصور حتى ديسمبر 1948. وعمل بعدها بالأعمال الحرة مع صديقة حسن عزت. وفي عام 1950 عاد إلى عمله بالجيش بمساعدة زميله القديم الدكتور يوسف رشاد الطبيب الخاص بالملك فاروق.*
*وفي عام 1951 تكونت الهيئة التأسيسية للتنظيم السري في الجيش والذي عرف فيما بعد بتنظيم الضباط الأحرار فانضم إليها. وتطورت الأحداث في مصر بسرعة فائقة بين عامي 1951 - 1952، فألغت حكومة الوفد معاهدة 1936 وبعدها إندلع حريق القاهرة الشهير في يناير 1952 وأقال الملك وزارة النحاس الأخيرة.*
*وفي ربيع عام 1952 أعدت قيادة تنظيم الضباط الأحرار للثورة، وفي 21 يوليو أرسل جمال عبد الناصر إليه في مقر وحدته بالعريش يطلب منه الحضور إلى القاهرة للمساهمة في ثورة الجيش على الملك والإنجليز. وقامت الثورة، وأذاع بصوته بيان الثورة. وقد أسند إليه مهمة حمل وثيقة التنازل عن العرش إلى الملك فاروق.
بعد الثورة*
*في عام 1953 أنشأ مجلس قيادة الثورة جريدة الجمهورية وأسند إليه رئاسة تحرير هذه الجريدة. وفي عام 1954 ومع أول تشكيل وزاري لحكومة الثورة تولى منصب وزير دولة وكان ذلك في سبتمبر 1954.*
*وانتخب عضواً بمجلس الأمة عن دائرة تلاولمدة ثلاث دورات ابتداءً من عام 1957. وكان قد انتخب في عام 1960 أنتخب رئيساً لمجلس الأمة وكان ذلك بالفترة من 21 يوليو 1960 ولغاية 27 سبتمبر 1961، كما انتخب رئيساً لمجلس الأمة للفترة الثانية من 29 مارس 1964 إلى 12 نوفمبر 1968.
كما أنه في عام 1961 عين رئيساً لمجلس التضامن الأفرو - آسيوي.*
*في عام 1969 اختاره جمال عبد الناصر نائباً له، وظل بالمنصب حتى يوم 28 سبتمبر 1970.
رئاسة الجمهورية*
*بعد وفاة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر في 28 سبتمبر 1970 وكونه كان نائباً للرئيس أصبح رئيساً للجمهورية. وقد اتخذ في 15 مايو 1971 قراراً حاسماً بالقضاء على مراكز القوى في مصر وهو ما عرف بثورة التصحيح، وفي نفس العام أصدر دستوراً جديداً لمصر.*
*وقام في عام 1972 بالاستغناء عن ما يقرب من 7000 خبير روسي في أسبوع واحد في خطأ استراتيجي كلف مصر الكثير إذ كان السوفييت محور دعم كبير للجيش المصري و كان الطيارين السوفييت يدافعون عن سماء مصر التي كان الطيران الإسرائيلي يمرح فيها كيفما شاء و مكن هولاء الخبراء مصر من بناء منظومة الدفاع الجوي الصاروخي لكن السادات حاول التقرب لأمريكا فأقدم على خطوة كهذه [بحاجة لمصدر]. بينما يؤمن الكثيرون بأن اقدام السادات على هذا التخلي كان من خطوات حرب أكتوبر، حيث اراد السادات عدم نسب الانتصار الى السوفيت.
وقد أقدم على إتخاذ قرار مصيري له ولمصر وهو قرار الحرب ضد إسرائيل التي بدأت في 6 أكتوبر 1973 عندما استطاع الجيش كسر خط بارليف وعبور قناة السويس فقاد مصر إلى أول انتصار عسكري على إسرائيل.*
*وقد قرر في عام 1974 على رسم معالم جديدة لنهضة مصر بعد الحرب وذلك بإنفتاحها على العالم فكان قرار الانفتاح الإقتصادي.*
*ومن أهم الأعمال التي قام بها كان قيامه بإعادة الحياة الديمقراطية التي بشرت بها ثورة 23 يوليو ولم تتمكن من تطبيقها، حيث كان قراره الذي اتخذه بعام 1976 بعودة الحياة الحزبية حيث ظهرت المنابر السياسية ومن رحم هذه التجربة ظهر أول حزب سياسي وهو الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي كأول حزب بعد ثورة يوليو وهو الحزب الذي أسسه وترأسه وكان اسمه بالبداية حزب مصر، ثم توالى من بعده ظهور أحزاب أخرى كحزب الوفد الجديد وحزب التجمع الوحدوي التقدمي وغيرها من الأحزاب.
معاهدة السلام*

* 
كامب ديفيد*
*بتاريخ 19 نوفمبر 1977 اتخذالرئيس قراره الذي سبب ضجة بالعالم بزيارته للقدس وذلك ليدفع بيده عجلة السلام بين مصرو [إسرائيل]]. وقد قام في عام 1978 برحلته إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من أجل التفاوض لاسترداد الأرض وتحقيق السلام كمطلب شرعي لكل إنسان، وخلال هذه الرحلة وقع اتفاقية السلام في كامب ديفيد برعاية الرئيس الأمريكي جيمي كارتر. وقد وقع معاهدة كامب ديفيد للسلام بين مصر وإسرائيل مع كل من الرئيس الأمريكي جيمي كارتر ورئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي مناحيم بيجن. والاتفاقية هي عبارة عن إطار للتفاوض يتكون من اتفاقيتين الأولى إطار لاتفاقية سلام منفردة بين مصر وإسرائيل والثانية خاصة بمبادىء للسلام العربي الشامل في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة والجولان.*
*وقد انتهت الاتفاقية الأولى بتوقيع معاهدة السلام المصرية - الإسرائلية عام 1979 والتي عملت إسرائيل على إثرها على إرجاع الأراضي المصرية المحتلة إلى مصر.*
*وقد حصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام مناصفة مع رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي مناحيم بيجن وذلك على جهودهما الحثيثة في تحقيق السلام في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.
علاقته بالعرب*

* 
السادات مع الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغن عام 1981*
*لم تكن ردود الفعل العربية إيجابية لزيارته لإسرائيل، وعملت الدول العربية على مقاطعة مصر وتعليق عضويتها في الجامعة العربية، وتقرر نقل المقر الدائم للجامعة العربية من القاهرة إلى تونس العاصمة، وكان ذلك في القمة العربية التي تم عقدها في بغداد بناء على دعوة من الرئيس العراقي أحمد حسن البكر في 2 نوفمبر 1978، والتي تمخض عنها مناشدة الرئيس المصري للعدول عن قراره بالصلح المنفرد مع إسرائيل مما سيلحق الضرر بالتضامن العربي ويؤدي إلى تقوية وهيمنة إسرائيل وتغلغلها في الحياة العربية وانفرادها بالشعب الفلسطيني، كما دعى العرب إلى دعم الشعب المصري بتخصيص ميزانية قدرها 11 مليار دولار لحل مشاكله الاقتصادية، إلا أنه رفضها مفضلاً الاستمرار بمسيرته السلمية المنفردة مع إسرائيل.*
*وقد أقدمت الدول العربية على قطع علاقتها مع مصر، باستثناء سلطنة عمُان والسودان. وقد اعتبر كثير من الباحثين أن هذا القرار كان متسرعاً وغير مدروس، وكان في جوهره يعبر عن التطلعات المستقبلية للرجل الثاني في العراق آن ذاك صدام حسين. لكن سرعان ما عادت الجامعة العربية لجمهورية مصر العربية عام 1989.
أواخر أيامه*
*بحلول خريف عام 1981 قامت الحكومة بحملة اعتقالات واسعة شملت المنظمات الإسلامية ومسئولي الكنيسة القبطية والكتاب والصحفيين ومفكرين يساريين وليبراليين ووصل عدد المعتقلين في السجون المصرية إلى 1536 معتقلاً وذلك على إثر حدوث بوادر فتن واضطرابات شعبية رافضة للصلح مع إسرائيل ولسياسات الدولة الإقتصادية.
اغتياله*

* 
السادات قبل إغتيالة بحادثه المنصة  طالع أيضا :اغتيال محمد أنور السادات*
*وفي 6 أكتوبر من العام نفسه (بعد 31 يوم من إعلان قرارات الاعتقال)، تم اغتياله في عرض عسكري كان يقام بمناسبة ذكرى حرب أكتوبر، وقام بقيادة عملية الاغتيال خالد الإسلامبولي التابع لمنظمة الجهاد الإسلامي التي كانت تعارض بشدة اتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل ولم يرق لها حملة القمع المنظمة التي قامت بها الحكومة في شهر سبتمبر.*
*خلفه في الرئاسة نائب الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك.
الأزمة مع إيران*
*بعد وقوع الثورة الإيرانية استضاف الرئيس شاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوي في القاهرة، مما سبب أزمة سياسية حادة بينه وبين إيران، وتعددت وسائل التعبير عنها من كلا الطرفين بحرب إعلامية وقطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين البلدين .*
*وفي مطلع عام 2004 وفي عهد الرئيس محمد خاتمي طلبت إيران عودة العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع مصر واشترطت مصر تغيير اسم الشارع الذي يحمل اسم "خالد الاسلامبولي" .*
*في عام 2008 تم في إيران عرض فيلم وثائقي من إنتاج إيراني بعنوان "إعدام الفرعون". ويصف الفيلم السادات "بالخائن"، ويمجد قاتليه، مما زاد في توتر العلاقات بين البلدين، ما أدى لاستدعاء القاهرة المبعوث الإيراني لديها محذرة طهران من مزيد من التدهور في علاقات البلدين . [1]*
*وبعد ذلك اعلنت الحكومه الايرانيه رسميا وقف عرض الفيلم وسحبه من الاسواق كما اعلنت ان الفيلم تم إنتاجه بواسطه إحدى القنوات الفضائيه العربيه
ميراثه السياسي*

* 
أنور السادات يتصافح مع بيجِن بعد الاتفاقية*
*يرى مؤيدو سياسته أنه الرئيس العربي الأكثر جرأة وواقعية في التعامل مع قضايا المنطقة وأنه انتشل مصر من براثن الدولة البوليسية ومراكز القوى ودفع بالاقتصاد المصري نحو التنمية والازدهار.*
*وعلى النقيض من ذلك يرى آخرون أنه قوض المشروع القومي العربي وحيد الدور الإقليمي المصري في المنطقة وقضى على مشروع النهضة الصناعية والاقتصادية ودمر قيم المجتمع المصري وأطلق العنان للتيارات الإسلامية.
حياته العائلية*
*تزوج للمرة الأولى بعام 1940 من السيدة إقبال ماضي وأنجب منها ثلاث بنات هن رقية، راوية وكاميليا، لكنه إنفصل عنها بعام 1949. وتزوج بعدها من جيهان رؤوف صفوت التي أنجب منها 3 بنات وولداً هم لبنى ونهى وجيهان وجمال.*
*له 13 أخاً وأخت، وكان والده متزوج ثلاث سيدات، ومن أشقائه عصمت والد السياسيين طلعت ومحمد أنور.
السادات في السينما والتليفزيون*

----------


## حسام عمر

*احمد زويل*
**

*ولدَ في 26 فبراير 1946 ( 1946-02-26) (العمر 63)
دمنهور، مصر القومية مصري - أمريكي مجال البحث الكيمياء، الفيزياء اشتهر بسبب Femtochemistry الجوائز جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء (1999)*
*أحمد حسن زويل (26 فبراير 1946 - )، كيميائي مصري - أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لسنة 1999. ولد في دمنهور في جمهورية مصر العربية.*

*نجازاته*

*من أبرز إنجازات العالم المصري أحمد زويل هو ابتكاره لنظام تصوير سريع للغاية يعمل باستخدام الليزر له القدرة على رصد حركة الجزيئات عند نشوئها و عند التحام بعضها ببعض والوحدة الزمنية التي تلتقط فيها الصورة هي فيمتو ثانية هو جزء من مليون مليار جزء من الثانية أي (عشرة مرفوعة للقوة -15) . وقد ساعدت علي التعرف علي الكثير من الأمراض بسرعة كما أن له العديد من براءات الاختراع للعديد من الأجهزة العلمية. و من أهم منجزاته هو أنه أصبح عضواً في الأكاديمية الأمريكية للعلوم الكميائية في سن الثلاثة و الأربعين.
الجوائز التي حصل عليها*
*    *
    * جائزة ألكسندر فون همبولدن من ألمانيا الغربية و هي أكبر جائزة علمية هناك .
    * جائزة باك وتيني من نيويورك.
    * جائزة الملك فيصل في العلوم و الفيزياء سنة 1989 .
    * جائزة وولف في الكيمياء(Wolf Prize) التي تمنحها سنويا مؤسسة وولف الإسرائيلية. سنة 1993.
    * جائزة بنجامين فرانكلين سنة 1998م على عمله في دراسة التفاعل الكيميائي في زمن متناهي الصغر (Femto-Second) يسمى femtochemistry.
    * جائزة نوبل للكيمياء لإنجازاته في نفس المجال سنة 1999. نص قرار الأكاديمية :*
*    *
    * الجائزة الأمريكية ( أهداها الرئيس بيل كلينتون )
    * انتخبته الأكاديمية البابوية ، ليصبح عضوا بها و يحصل على وسامها الذهبي سنة 2000 .
    * جائزة وزارة الطاقة الأمريكية السنوية في الكيمياء .
    * جائزة " كارس " من جامعة زيورخ ، في الكيمياء و الطبيعة ، و هي أكبر جائزة علمية سويسرية .
    * انتخب بالإجماع عضوا بالاكاديمية الأمريكية للعلوم .
    * وضع اسمه في قائمة الشرف في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .
    * كرمته مصر ، و حصل على عدة جوائز مصرية منها قلادة النيل العظمى وهي أعلى وسام مصري ، و أطلق اسمه على بعض الشوارع و الميادين
    * الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما إختاره ضمن مجلسه الإستشاري للعلوم والتكنولوجيا.*
*كتب الدكتور زويل*

*يوجد كتابان معروفان للمؤلف وهما :*
*   1.
   2. كتاب رحلة عبر الزمن .. الطريق إلى نوبل
   3. كتاب عصر العلم : وقد تم اصدراه في سنة 2005 وخلال عام وتم طباعة 5 طبعات منه ، حيث نفذت الطبعة الأولى منه خلال ساعتين من اصداره*
*حاليا*

*يعيش البروفيسور زويل حالياً في سان مارينو بولاية كاليفورنيا، و هو أستاذ كرسي لينوس باولينج في الكيمياء الفيزيائية و أستاذ الفيزياء في كالتيك ، وهو متزوج من السيدة ديما زويل (الفحام) وهي ابنة العلامة شاكر الفحام و تعمل طبيبة، وتم اختياره ليكون عضواً في المجلس الاستشاري في جامعة الملك عبد الله للعلوم والتقنية في المملكة العربية السعودية لكنه رفض حيث قال أنه لا يستطيع غلى العمل بدون حرية فكر [بحاجة لمصدر]. قد رشح وسوف يشارك البروفيسور زويل في مجلس المستشارين الرئاسي حول العلوم والتكنولوجيا التابع للبيت الأبيض بعد أن عينه الرئيس باراك أوباما. المجلس سوف يتحدث عن التعليم والعلوم والدفاع ، والطاقة ، والاقتصاد ، والتكنولوجيا.
الانتخابات الرئاسية لعام 2011*
*حول ما تردد عن وجود طموح سياسي له قال "أنا إنسان صريح .. وليس لى طموح سياسي ، كما أننى أكدت مرارا أننى أريد أن أخدم مصر*

----------


## حسام عمر

*محمد البرادعى* 
***
*
*محمد البرادعي*
*محمد مصطفى البرادعي، المدير الرئيس الحالى للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، وهو حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام سنة 2005. ولد في حي الدقي في محافظة الجيزة في مصر يوم 17 يونيو 1942. والده مصطفى البرادعي محام ونقيب سابق للمحامين. تخرج في كلية الحقوق في جامعة القاهرة سنة 1962 حاملًا درجة ليسانس الحقوق.*
*وهو متزوج من عايدة الكاشف، وهي مدرسة في رياض أطفال مدرسة فينا الدولية، و لديهما ابنان، وابنتهما ليلى محامية و ابنهما مصطفى مدير استوديو في محطة تلفزة خاصة، و هما يعيشان في لندن.*
*حياته العملية*

*بدأ حياته العملية موظفًا في وزارة الخارجية المصرية في قسم إدارة الهيئات سنة 1964م حيث مثل بلاده في بعثتها الدائمة لدى الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك و في جنيف.*
*سافر إلى الولايات المتحدة للدراسة، ونال سنة 1974 شهادة الدكتوراه في القانون الدولي من كلية نيويورك الجامعية للحقوق.*
*عاد إلى مصر في سنة 1974 حيث عمل مساعدا لوزير الخارجية إسماعيل فهمي ثم ترك الخدمة في الخارجية المصرية ليصبح مسؤولا عن برنامج القانون الدولي في معهد الأمم المتحدة للتدريب و البحوث سنة 1980م، كما كان أستاذا زائرا للقانون الدولي في مدرسة قانون جامعة نيويورك بين سنتي 1981 و 1987.*
*اكتسب خلال عمله كأستاذ و موظف كبير في الامم المتحدة خبرة بأعمال و صيرورات المنظمات الدولية خاصة في مجال حفظ السلام و التنمية الدولية، و حاضر في مجال القانون الدولي و المنظمات الدولي الحد من التسلح و الاستخدامات السلمية للطاقة النووية، و وضع مقالات و كتبا في تلك الموضوعات، و هو عضو في منظمات مهنية عدة منها اتحاد القانون الدولي و و الجماعة الأمريكية للقانون الدولي.*
*التحق بالوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية في سنة 1984 حيث شغل مناصب رفيعة منها المستشار القانوني للوكالة، ثم في سنة 1993 صار مديرًا عامًا مساعدًا للعلاقات الخارجية، حتى عين رئيسا للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية في 1 ديسمبر 1997 خلفًا للسويدي هانز بليكس و ذلك بعد أن حصل على 33 صوتًا من إجمالي 34 صوتًا في اقتراع سري للهيئة التنفيذية للوكالة، وأعيد اختياره رئيسا لفترة ثانية في سبتمبر 2001 ولمرة ثالثة في سبتمبر 2005.
جوائز*
*جائزة نوبل*

*في أكتوبر 2005 حصل محمد البرادعي على جائزة نوبل للسلام مناصفة مع الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية ومنحت الجائزة للوكالة ومديرها اعترافا بالجهود المبذولة من جانبهما لاحتواء انتشار الأسلحة النووية.*
*وقال البرادعي
«إن الفقر وما ينتج عنه من فقدان الامل يمثل "أرضا خصبة" للجريمة المنظمة والحروب الاهلية والارهاب والتطرف.»*
*تتألف الجائزة من شهادة و ميدالية ذهبية و 10 ملايين كرونا سويدية (حوالي 1.3 مليون دولار) مناصفة بين الوكالة ومديرها. وقال البرادعي إن نصيبه من الجائزة التي سيحصل عليها ستذهب إلى دور لرعاية الأيتام في بلده مصر، و أن نصيب الوكالة سيستخدم في إزالة الألغام الأرضية من الدول النامية.
جوائز أخرى*
*    *
    * جائزة فرانكلين د. روزفلت للحريات الأربع (2006) (The Franklin D. Roosevelt Four Freedoms Award)
    * جائزة الطبق الذهبي من الأكاديمية الاوروامريكية للإنجاز (The Golden Plate award from the American Academy of Achievement)
    * جائزة جيت تراينور (Jit Trainor) من جامعة جورجتاون للتميز في الأداء الدبلوماسي
    * جائزة أمن الإنسانية من مجلس العلاقات العامة الإسلامي (The Human Security award from the Muslim Public Affairs Council)
    * جائزة المؤسسة من مجلس كرانس مونتانا (The Prix de la Fondation award from the Crans Montana Forum)
    * جائزة الأثير، أعلى وسام وطني جزائري
    * جائزة الحمامة الذهبية للسلام من الرئيس الإيطالي
    * حامي شرفي لجماعة الفلسفة في كلية الثالوث في دبلن (2006)، مماثلا لآخرين ممن نالوا جائزة نوبل للسلام مثل دزموند توتو و جون هيوم
    * وشاح النيل من الطبقة العليا، أعلى تكريم مدني من الحكومة المصرية
    * جائزة الإسهام المتميز في الاستخدامات السلمية للتقنية النووية من الاتحاد النووي العالمي (سبتمبر 2007)
    * جائزة موستار 2007 للسلام العالمي من مركز موستار للسلام و التعاون بين الإثنيات*

*كما نال البرادعي شهادات دكتوراة فخرية من جامعات نيويورك، و ماريلاند، و الجامعة الأمريكية في القاهرة، و الجامعة المتوسطية الحرة في باري، و جامعة سوكا في اليابان، و جامعة تسنغوا في بكين و معهد بوخارست للتقانة، و الجامعة التقنية في مدريد، و جامعة كونكو في سيول، جامعة فلورنسا، و جامعة بوينوس آيرِس، و جامعة كويو الوطنية في الأرجنتين و جامعة أمهرست.
جدل حوله*

*بسبب اضطلاع الوكالة الدولية للطاقة النووية بدور في التفتيش على الاسلحة النووية و بسبب السياسة الأمريكية الساعية إلى تحديد امتلاك دول لتلك التقنيات، فقد ثار حول محمد البرادعي جدل كانت السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية محركه الأساسي، خصوصا فيما تعلق بقضيتي أسلحة العراق قبل غزوها سنة 2003 والبرنامج النووي الإيراني.
أسلحة العراق*

*عارضت الولايات المتحدة تعيين محمد البرادعي لمدة ثالثة كرئيس للوكالة الدولية، كما أثارت صحيفة واشنطن بوست جدلا حول ما أعلنته [1] من قيام الولايات المتحدة بالتنصت على مكالماته على أمل العثور على ما يساعدها على إزاحته عن رئاسة الوكالة.*
*و بالرغم من عدم وجود مترشحين منافسين على رئاسة الوكالة في ذلك الوقت، حاولت الولايات المتحدة إقناع رئيس الوزراء الأسترالي ألكسندر كونر بالترشح إلا أنه رفض فتأجل قرار مجلس محافظي الوكالة حتى نهاية مايو 2005، عندما أسقطت الولايات المتحدة من اعتراضاتها على رئاسته في 9 يونيو بعد مقابلة بينه و بين كوندوليسا رايس و هو ما فتح الطريق أمام مجلس محافظي الوكالة للموافقة عليه في 13 يونيو.*
*كان البرادعي قد أثار منذ 2003 تساؤلات حول دوافع و رشد الإدارة الأمريكية في دعواها للحرب على العراق بدعوى حيازتها لأسلحة دمار شامل، حيث كان قد ترأس هو و هانز بلكس فرق مفتشي الأمم المتحدة في العراق، حيث صرح في بيانه أمام مجلس الأمن في في 27 يناير 2003، قبيل غزو الولايات المتحدة العراق، "إن فريق الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية لـم يعثر حتى الآن على أي أنشطة نووية مشبوهة في العراق" [2]. كما لم يأت تقرير هانز بلكس رئيس فرق التفتيش على أسلحة الدمار الشامل [3] بما يفيد وجود أيا منها في العراق، و إن كان لا ينفي وجود برامج و مواد بهدف إنتاج اسلحة بيولوجية و كيميائية سابقا.*
*قبل عشرة أيام من موعد انتخابات الرئاسة الأمريكية في 2004، أثار البرادعي تساؤلات حول مآل 377 طنا من المتفجرات التي اختفت في العراق بعد سيطرة الجيش الأمريكي عليها، فيما شكل مفاجأة أكتوبر في السياسة الأمريكية لتلك الانتخابات.
البرنامج النووي الإيراني*

*اتهمت الولايات المتحدة الباردعي باتخاذ موقف متخاذل فيما يتعلق بملف البرنامج النووي الإيراني، إلا أن حيثيات فوزه بجائزة نوبل السلام "لجهوده الحثيثة في الحول دون استخدام التقنيات النووية في الأغراض العسكرية و في أن تستخدم في الأغراض السلمية بآمن و أسلم الوسائل الممكنة" فند تلك المزاعم.*
*في مقابلة معه أجرتها قناة سي إن إن في مايو 2007 أدلى البرادعي بتصريح شاجب للإجراءات العسكرية كحل لما تراه دول أنه أزمة الملف النووي الإيراني، فقال البرادعي ما معناه "لا نريد أن تكون حجة إضافية لبعض 'المجانين الجدد' الذين يريدون أن يقولوا هيا بنا نقصف إيران" [4]*
*كما قال في مقابلة مع الصحيفة الفرنسية لوموند في أكتوبر 2007: "أريد أن أبعد الناس عن فكرة أن إيران ستصبح تهديدا من باكر، و أننا تحت إلحاح تقرير ما إن كان ينبغي قصف إيران أو السماح لها بأن تحوز القنبلة النووية. لسنا في هذا الموقف. العراق مثل صارخ على أن استخدام القوة، في حالات كثيرة، يضاعف المشكلة بدلا من أن يحلها. [5]*
*كما أنه قال مؤخرا في سنة 2008 "إذا وجهت ضربة عسكرية إلى إيران الآن لن أتمكن من الاستمرار في عملي" ، أي أنه سيستقيل بحسب ما ذكر، كما أنه أوضح بأن ضرب إيران سيحيل المنطقة ويحولها إلى كرة لهب" [بحاجة لمصدر]
الانتخابات الرئاسية لعام 2011*

*أعلن الدكتور محمد البرادعى، مدير عام الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، «احتمال» ترشحه لانتخابات الرئاسة فى مصر، والمقرر إجراؤها عام ٢٠١١، مشترطًا لإعلان قراره بشكل قاطع، وجود «ضمانات مكتوبة» حول نزاهة وحرية العملية الانتخابية. وقال البرادعى- فى مقابلة تليفزيونية أجراها مساء أمس الأول، مع شبكة «سى. إن. إن» الإخبارية الأمريكية: «سأدرس إمكانية الترشح لخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية فى مصر، إذا كانت هناك ضمانات مكتوبة بأن العملية الانتخابية ستكون حرة ونزيهة».*
*إعلان البرادعى أثار ردود أفعال «متباينة» داخل الشارع السياسى المصرى، حيث اعتبره البعض «رسالة محرجة للنظام» من شخصية ذات ثقل دولى، مفادها أن عملية تداول السلطة فى مصر تحتاج إلى «إعادة نظر»، خاصة أن طريق الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية- حسب قول عدد منهم- «محاصر» من جانب النظام والحزب الحاكم، بينما رأى البعض الآخر أن ما فعله البرادعى يعد مسعى حقيقى لفتح آفاق جديدة للحياة السياسية «المخنوقة» فى مصر.. حسب وصفه.*
*الدكتور يحيى الجمل، الفقيه الدستورى، فسر هذا الإعلان بأنه «رفض لبق» لموقف الدستور المصرى من الانتخابات الرئاسية، مؤكدًا أن البرادعى أراد القول بأنه مصرى ويعتز بثقة الناس فيه، لكن ترشيحه يحتاج إلى ضمانات «ليست موجودة»- حسب قوله- حاليًا.*
*فيما أكد الدكتور عبدالحليم قنديل، المنسق العام لحركة كفاية. أحد منسقى الائتلاف المصرى من أجل التغيير، أن جميع الطرق التى ينبغى على مرشح مثل البرادعى السير فيها ليخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية «محاصرة»، إما من لجنة شؤون الأحزاب، أو من نواب وقادة الحزب الوطنى، موضحًا أن هذا الحصار، إما أن يقضى على فرص ترشح البرادعى أو أن يجعل ترشحه «مجرد ديكور».*
*من جانبه، حدد نجاد البرعى، الناشط الحقوقى، عدة خطوات يمكن من خلالها أن يترشح البرادعى للانتخابات الرئاسية، أهمها- حسب قوله- الانضمام لحزب الوفد (نظرًا لجذوره الوفدية)، وتشكيل لجنة وطنية مستقلة من الأحزاب لإدارة الانتخابات دون تدخل من الدولة.*
*كما رحب الدكتور حسن نافعة، أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة، بإعلان البرادعى، مؤكدًا أنه إذا ترشح مدير الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، مستقلاً، فسيحرج النظام الحاكم فى مصر.*
*وفى حزب الوفد، الذى كان مهد دعوات ترشيح البرادعى، تباينت الآراء والمواقف، ففى الوقت الذى نفى فيه الدكتور فؤاد بدراوى، نائب رئيس حزب الوفد، طرح اسم البرادعى مرشحاً عنه فى انتخابات الرئاسة إذا وافق على الانضمام للحزب، رحب مصطفى الطويل، الرئيس الشرفى للحزب، بموافقة البرادعى على خوض الانتخابات باسم الحزب.*
*وقال البرادعى فى بيان أرسله من مكتبه فى فيينا لـجريدة الشروق "إنه لم يعلن رغبته أو عدم رغبته المشاركة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة" [6]. وأضاف مدير مكتبه:
«إن الدكتور البرادعى يشغل حتى نهاية نوفمبر المقبل منصب مدير عام للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، وبالتالى فإن اهتمامه مكرس حاليا لعمله ومعالجة القضايا والموضوعات المهمة التى تتناولها الوكالة، لذلك فهو لم يتخذ أى قرار بعد فيما يخص خطواته المستقبلية، والتى ستحدد فى ضوء المستجدات والتطورات فى المرحلة المقبلة.»*
*كان حزب الوفد وبعض القوى السياسية المصرية المعارضة الأخرى قد أعلنت أنها مستعدة لمساندة البرادعى إذا ما قرر ترشيح نفسه فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة فى ٢٠١١. كما علمت الشروق أن الحزب الوطني كان قد عرض على مدير الوكالة الدولية الانضمام لعضويته، لكنه رفض.*

----------


## حسام عمر

*هذة هى مقتطفات من مصر وتاريخ مصر ايها المضللون*
*اقول لاخوتى المصرين لا تستهينو بقدره بلادكم ولا تلقو بالا لكلام غيركم فهم اقل منكم*
*هناك اشخاص يتحدثون ويتلونون امثال قناة الجزيره العميله تريد تفرقه الشعوب* 
*سوف يأتى اليوم الذى تشفى فيه مصر من مرضها حتى يرجع كل كائن الى جحره*
*واقول لقناة الجزيره ولاى شخص يتطاول على مصر*


*يخاطبني السفيه بكل قبح .. فأكره أن أكون له مجيباً*
*يزيد سفاهة فأزيد حلماً .. كعود زاده الاحراق طيباً*
*ويقول شاعر آخر* 
*ولقد أمر علي اللئيم يسبني .. فمضيت ثمت قلت لا يعنيني*
*ويقول آخر*
*سكتت عن السفيه فظن أني .. عييت عن الكلام وما عييت*
*ولكني اكتسيت بثوب حلم .. وجنبت السفاهة ما حييت*

----------


## حسام عمر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف المرسلين*
*ومبروك لنا عرب ومسلمين الانجاز الرياضي الغير مسبوق***

*بدون مقدمات*
*وجدت نفسي أكتب كلمات أرد بها علي بعض الاقلام*
*التي تحاول ان تشوه حضارة كبيرة وعريقة*
*واقدم حضارات العالم**معلومات حقيقية لا يعلمها 

البعض و يسخرون من هذه الجملة(( أم الدنيا))

ولا يعرفون معنى وسبب هذه التسمية

هذا الاسم ليس لان مصر أقدم حضارة فى العالم

وليس لأن مصر بها الاهرامات وليس بسبب تكبر من المصريين وليست بسبب اعلام أو تلفزيون وليس لان مصر بها جمال عبد الناصر كما كانوا يقولون


بل هى حقيقية دينية
وهذا ما أكدة تفسير ابن كثير

مصر سميت ام الدنيا نسبة للسيدة هاجر
زوجة إبراهيم حيث هى من مصر
وولد سيدنا إبراهيم فى العراق
وانتقل وعاش بين مصر والشام
وتزوج السيدة هاجر وهى كانت من مصر
وبعدها انتقل للجزيرة العربية
وتم تعمير الجزيرة العربية
التى لم يسكن بها بشر من قبل*
*أما دعاء نوح عليه السلام لها
فقال عبدالله بن عباس" دعا نوح عليه السلام
لابنه بيصر بن حام أبو مصر
فقال اللهم إنه قد أجاب دعوتى فبارك
فيه و فى ذريته و أسكنه الأرض الطيبه المباركه
التى هى أم البلاد و غوث العباد* 
*==============================*
*اسمع كلمات تسخر من الفراعنة بقول فرعون ملعون*
*كيف لكم تزهو بالانتساب له؟؟؟؟*
*اقول لهم*

*وهو (( فرعون موسي))*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*' فاليوم** ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية .. وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون ' ..
سورة يونس - آية 92 .<.*
*هذا هو فرعون موسي الذي اختزل فيه جهلاء التاريخ حضارة مصر*
*الفراعنة حضارة عريقة يتمني الحاضر والغائب ان ينسب لها*

*أسيا زوجة فرعون رضي الله عنها*
*{وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلاً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا امْرَأَةَ فِرْعَوْنَ إِذْ قَالَتْ رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِنْدَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَمَلِهِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ}
صدق الله العظيم*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
كمل من الرجال كثير ولم يكمل من النساء إلا آسية امرأة فرعون ومريم بنت عمران وإن فضل عائشة على النساء كفضل الثريد على سائر الطعام .*
*ولاننسي*
*مؤمن ال فرعون 

{ وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُّؤْمِنٌ مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلاً أَن يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ } [غافر : 28]*
*=========*
*إخناتون داعية إلى التوحيد*
*اول من دعا للتوحيد**أحمس قاهر الهكسوس* 
*وغيرهم من الفراعنة بناة الحضارة*
*هم من رفعوا سيدنا يوسف علي عرش مصر وتكفلوا برعايته*
*هي دي مصر المسلمة العربية الفرعونية*
*ومن ليس له ماضي فليس له حاضر*
** 
*مصر بالصباح*
*عمل وكفاح وناس شغالة وبتسعي لعملها*
**
*والمساء درة من درر الارض*
*مصر التي احتضنت الجميع ليكتسبوا الشهرة من عندها*
*مصر قلب العروبة النابض بحب اهلها وشعبها الطيب*
*مصر الكبيرة الوفية المتسامحة*
*مصر التي تقول*
*أنا ان قدر الاله مماتي....لن تري الشرق يرفع الرأس بعدي*

----------


## حسام عمر

*بحبك يا مصر من القلب والعقل*

----------


## حسام عمر

*أنـــــــا مــــصـــــر .... انــــت مـــيــــــن*

----------


## حسام عمر

**
*انا مصر انت مين* 

**

----------


## بريف هااارت

آيه الجمال ده ياحسام باشا 

آيه الروعه دي 

برغم أنك عدوي هههههههههههههه

علشان أنت زملكاوي 

بس أنا دلوقت بحبك جدااا

وبحبك بجنون لأنك في الأصل 

مصرااااااااااااااااااااوي وانا بعشق 

مصر وكل اللي بيحبوا مصر

لي عوده للقراءه بتمعن والمساهمه

بما قسم لي الله 

أشكر توهج قلمك

----------


## حسام عمر

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*

----------


## حسام عمر

*وفي النهاية!

أعلمتم لم بلدنا غريبة عجيبة؟

لأنها تنشر الفضيلة ولكن هناك فئات من قاطنيها 

يحضون على الرذيلة .

لأنها كانت دائما سباقة ومتقدمة لكن هنالك فئات يريدونها دائما في المؤخرة تتبع الأمم 

وتتأخر عن التقدم وتصير 



(كطير مكسور جناحاه)

حماك الله يا أرض الكنانة   ممن يردون لك الشرور ويريدونك ضعيفة لست بقوية ذليلة لست بعزيزة

ساخطة غير راضية ، مبغوضة لست بمحبوبة

فآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه منك يا بلد العجائب كم فيك من غرائب

________



 أود أن أقول أن مصر كانت ومازالت وستظل بوابة العرب والإسلام الوحيدة التي باستطاعتها النهوض بهذه الأمة ورفع شأنها



 مهما فعل _ هؤلاء المفسدين _ من تشويه لصورتها وحط لمكانتها بين الشعوب



و أقول لهم وبملء فيّ :



مصر الكنانة ستعود وتقود أمتنا إلى النصر وترفع رايتها وتعلي شأنها .

*

----------


## حسام عمر

*وبمناسبة غربتي عن مصر واشتياقي لها أطرح عليها هذه الكلمات:



فارقتك يا مصر وأي فراق هذا فارقت أهلي وعشرتي وأنسي ومرتعي وهنائي 



فارقت أهلا كانوا يحنون علي ويخافون علي ويؤنسوني ويفرحوني ويضحكوني  



كانت طفولتي بك باسمة ضاحكة مرحة متطلعةً آملة 



أتذكرك....نعم أتذكرك



 أتذكر شوارعكِ وحدائقكِ و مدنك وحواريكِ



وأبنيتك وشواطئك وطيبة أهلك



                                    آآآآه كم اشتقت لأرى شريانك يتدفق في صحرائك وقراك



يا ترى كيف أنتي الآن هل أنت كما عهدتك باسمة؟



 أم غيّروك فصرت باكية بائسة واهنة حزينة كاتمة!!   



تأنين من ألم الأعداء وتصرخين بالآهات المدوية



يا ترى أمازلتِ تفرحين جموع أهلك الراجية؟



يا ترى أمازالت وجوه الرضا باقية؟



أمازالت كلمتك الحمد والشكر كافية؟



 أما زالت صرخاتك للحق مدوية؟



 أمازالت سماؤك صافية لأهلك حامية؟



أم تغيرت الأمور وصار الكل مهموم محزون عاقل وجنون 



صبي وامرأة وحاكم ومحكوم ؟



يا ترى هل مازال أهلك مترابطين مسلمين منهم ومسيحيين؟



أم فرقت بينهم أيدي البغاة أيدي الطغاة 



أيدي العبث والنجس والفسق والفتن والرجس والخَبَث؟



سأعود نعم سأعود وألقي عليكي السلام و أدخلكي بسلام كما قال رب العزة السلام :



ادخلوها بسلام 



آآآه كم اشتقت إليك بحلوك و مرّك

 وهناك وتعبك وشقاك  



سأعود بإذن رب ودود 



سأعود وشوقي ممدود إلى أرض الكنانة 



أرض الرسل والجنود سأعود سأعود سأعود !!*

----------


## حسام عمر

*ابن الهيثم

**بالرغم من مولد ابن الهيثم فى البصرة، إلا أنه عاش أغلب عمره بمصر وألف أغلب كتبه فى مدينة القاهرة. ويعتبر ابن الهيثم من أعظم علماء العصور الوسطى، بل من أعظم العلماء فى تاريخ العلم على مر العصور. فقد ترك من المؤلفات ما يقرب من 160 مؤلفًا فى شتى فروع المعرفه. وتركزت إسهاماته العلميه فى علم الضوء، فقد أحدث ثورة في مسلمات هذا العلم التى كانت سائدة فى عصره، وأنشأ علم الضوء بالمعنى الحديث.




إبن الشاطر*

*يعد ابن الشاطر من عباقرة علماء الفلك في تاريخ الإنسانية، اشتغل بالرياضيات ولكنه برع على نحو خاص في علم الفلك. فقد صنع آلة لضبط وقت الصلاة أسماها "البسيط"، كما قام بتصحيح نظرية بطلميوس في أن الأرض هي مركز الكون.





إبن المجدي*

*عاش بن المجدي في القرن التاسع الهجري ونشأ في بسطة من العيش، فجده الطيبغا العلائي كان أحد قيادات الجيش المشاهير فى زمن المماليك. وقد تلقى تعليمه على يد عدد من علماء عصره المعروفين. وتعتبر أبحاثه الفلكية ذات أهمية فائقة. وتقترب مؤلفاته من خمسين كتاباً مازال معظمها مخطوطاً بخط اليد ولم ينشر بعد.





ابن يونس الفلكي*

*كان ابن يونس سليل أسرة علمية شهيرة. وقد حظى ابن يونس بمكانة مرموقة لدى كل من الخليفة العزيز بالله الفاطمي وابنه الحاكم بأمر الله. وقد بنى له الحاكم مرصداً كبيراً على جبل المقطم للقيام بأبحاثه الفلكية. وقد أعطته مجهوداته الفلكية شهرته كعالم فلكي فذ على مر العصور. فقد رصد كسوفين للشمس وقام بتسجيلهما بدقة متناهية وبطريقة علمية بحتة. أشهر آثاره الزيج الحاكمي.





الكوم ريشي*

*ولد شهاب الدين أحمد الكوم ريشي في ثمانينات القرن الثامن الهجري بالقاهرة في إحدى ضواحيها ومتنزهاتها المشهورة "كوم الريش"، الزاوية الحمراء حالياً، وكان من رجال الفلك المشاهير بمصر في فترة القرن التاسع الهجري، وقد اشتهر في علم الفلك وبالأزياج الفلكية بصفة خاصة.




جمال الدين المارديني*

*يعد جمال الدين المارديني من أشهر علماء الفلك في القرن الثامن الهجري، كان حجة علماء الميقات في عصره وله فيه مؤلفات عديدة، كما كان عالماً بالحساب، وقد اشتهر فوق ذلك بحلاوة صوته.

داوود بن أبي البيان*

*داوود بن أبي البيان، مصري يهودي، كان طبيب وصيدلي، ولد بالقاهرة وقد برز في وصف وتركيب الدواء حتى أصبح صيدلي الملك العادل الأيوبي. ويعتبر مؤلفه "الدستور البيمارستاني" أو دستور المستشفيات بمصر، و"دستور الأدوية المركبة" والذي عرف باسم "كتاب الأقرباذين" من أهم المؤلفات في تاريخ الصيدلة في العصور الوسطى.





سبط المارديني*

*يعتبر محمد الدمشقي الشافعي، من علماء الفلك والرياضيات الذين اشتهروا بمصر خلال القرن التاسع الهجري، عرف بسبط الماردينى. ويبدو أن الرجل تأثر بوظيفته كموقت بجامع الأزهر في مؤلفاته الكثيرة في علم الفلك وعلم الآلات الفلكية وعلم الحساب.





شهاب الدين القليوبي*

*عاش شهاب الدين القليوبي في القرن الحادي عشر الهجري/ السابع عشر الميلادي، وينتمي إلى هؤلاء العلماء المعروفين بثقافتهم الموسوعية في موضوعات علمية متنوعة. كان عالماً فلكياً له عدة مؤلفات في الفلك، بالإضافة لذلك كان خبيراً في الطب له فيه عدة مؤلفات.




عبدالعزيز الوفائي*

*عاش الوفائي في القرن التاسع الهجري، وكان يشغل وظيفة موقت بجامع المؤيد شيخ بالقرب من باب زويلة، وقد اشتهر كعالم فلكي حيث اخترع آلة فلكية تعرف بدائرة المعدل.





علي بن رضوان*

*ينتمي علي بن رضوان لأصول شعبية، فقد ولد من أب بضواحي الجيزة كان يعمل فراناً. وقد درس الطب في سن مبكرة وهو دون الخامسة عشرة ومارسه، كما مارس التنجيم من أجل لقمة عيشه لاستكمال دراسة الطب والفلسفة. وقد عاصر بن الهيثم العالم الشهير وكانت بينهما مراسلات علمية. وقد دخل في خدمة الخليفة الحاكم بأمر الله وترأس أطباء مصر في تلك الفترة





كمال الدين الدميري*

*ينسب الدميري إلى بلدة دميره بالوجه البحري بمصر. وقد ولد بالقاهرة، وكان خياطاً حتى اجتذبه العلم إليه، فدرس بالجامع الأزهر على يد مجموعة من كبار علماء عصره، حتى تحول لإلقاء الدروس والخطبة في جامع الظاهر بيبرس. ورغم تعدد مؤلفات الدميري في الحديث والفقه، إلا أن كتاب "حياة الحيوان" هو الأشهر بين مؤلفاته، إذ يعد أول مرجع شامل في علم الحيوان باللغة العربية..*

----------


## حسام عمر

*اينشتاين العرب ( الدكتور مصطفى مشرفة )


**علي مصطفى مشرفة باشا (11 يوليو 1898- 15 يناير 1950 م) عالم رياضيات مصري ،ولد في دمياط، تخرج في مدرسة المعلمين العليا 1917، وكان أول مصري يحصل على درجة دكتوراة العلوم D.Sc من إنجلترا من جامعة نوتنجهام 1923، عُين أستاذ للرياضيات في مدرسة المعلمين العليا ثم للرياضة التطبيقية في كلية العلوم 1926. مُنح لقب أستاذ من جامعة القاهرة وهو دون الثلاثين من عمره. كان يتابع أبحاثه العالم أينشتاين صاحب نظرية النسبية، ووصفه بأنه واحد من أعظم علماء الفيزياء. انتخب في عام 1936 عميداً لكلية العلوم، فأصبح بذلك أول عميد مصري لها. حصل على لقب البشاوية من الملك فاروق. تتلمذ على يده مجموعة من أشهر علماء مصر، ومن بينهم سميرة موسى

حياته

**ولد علي مصطفى مشرفة في الحادي عشر من يوليو عام 1898 في مدينة دمياط، وكان الابن البكر لمصطفى مشرفة أحد وجهاء تلك المدينة وأثريائها، ومن المتمكنين في علوم الدين المتأثرين بافكار جمال الدين الأفغاني ومحمد عبده العقلانية في فهم الإسلام ومحاربة البدع والخرافات، وكان من المجتهدين في الدين وله أتباع ومريدون سموه صاحب المذهب الخامس. تلقى على دروسه الأولى على يد والده ثم في مدرسة "أحمد الكتبي"، وكان دائما من الأوائل في الدراسة، ولكن طفولته خلت من كل مباهجها حيث يقول عن ذلك : (لقد كنت أفني وأنا طفل لكي أكون في المقدمة، فخلت طفولتي من كل بهيج. ولقد تعلمت في تلك السن أن اللعب مضيعة للوقت - كما كانت تقول والدته -، تعلمت الوقار والسكون في سن اللهو والمرح، حتى الجري كنت أعتبره خروجاً عن الوقار). وكان في الحادية عشرة من عمره عندما فقد والده عام 1909، بعد أن فقد ثروته في مضاربات القطن عام 1907 وخسر أرضه وماله وحتى منزله، فوجد عليّ نفسه رب عائلة معدمة مؤلفة من والدة وأخت وثلاث أشقاء، فأجبرهم هذا الوضع على الرحيل للقاهرة والسكن في إحدى الشقق المتواضعة في حي عابدين، بينما التحق علي بمدرسة العباسية الثانوية بالإسكندرية التي أمضى فيها سنة في القسم الداخلي المجاني انتقل بعدها إلى المدرسة السعيدية في القاهرة وبالمجان أيضاً لتفوقه الدراسي، فحصل منها على القسم الأول من الشهادة الثانوية (الكفاءة) عام 1912، وعلى القسم الثاني (البكالوريا) عام 1914، وكان ترتيبه الثاني على القطر كله وله من العمر ستة عشر عاما، وهو حدث فريد في عالم التربية والتعليم في مصر يومئذ. وأهله هذا التفوق - لاسيما في المواد العلمية - للالتحاق بأي مدرسة عليا يختارها مثل الطب أو الهندسة، لكنه فضل الانتساب إلى دار المعلمين العليا، حيث تخرج منها بعد ثلاث سنوات بالمرتبة الأولى، فاختارته وزارة المعارف العمومية إلى بعثة علمية إلى بريطانيا على نفقتها. و بدأت مرحلة جديدة من مسيرته العلمية بانتسابه في خريف 1917 إلى جامعة توتنجهام الإنجليزية، التي حصل منها على شهادة البكالوريوس في الرياضيات خلال ثلاث سنوات بدلا من أربع. وأثناء اشتعال ثورة 1919 بقيادة سعد زغلول، كتب مصطغى مشرفة إلى صديقه محمود فهمي النقراشي - أحد زعماء الثورة - يخبره فيها برغبته الرجوع إلى مصر للمشاركة في الثورة، وكان جواب النقراشي له: "نحن نحتاج إليك عالما أكثر مما نحتاج إليك ثائراً، أكمل دراستك ويمكنك أن تخدم مصر في جامعات إنجلترا أكثر مما تخدمها في شوارع مصر". و قد لفتت نتيجته نظر أساتذته الذين اقترحوا على وزارة المعارف المصرية أن يتابع مشرفة دراسته للعلوم في جامعة لندن، فاستجيب لطلبهم، والتحق عام 1920 بالكلية الملكية (kings college)، وحصل منها عام 1923 على الدكتوراة في فلسفة العلوم بإشراف العالم الفيزيائي الشهير تشارلس توماس ويلسون Charles T. Wilson - نوبل للفيزياء عام 1927 - انتخب على إثرها عضواً في الجمعية الملكية البريطانية وصار محاضراً فيها، ثم رئيساً لها، فكان أول أجنبي يحتل هذا المنصب. 
*
*أهم أعماله
*
*دكتور مشرفة في شبابه

اتجه إلى ترجمة المراجع العلمية إلى العربية بعد أن كانت الدراسة بالانجليزية فأنشأ قسماً للترجمة في الكلية. شجع البحث العلمي وتأسيس الجمعيات العلمية، وقام بتأسيس الجمعية المصرية للعلوم الرياضية والطبيعية والمجمع المصري للثقافة العلمية. اهتم أيضاً بالتراث العلمي العربي فقام مع تلميذه محمد مرسي أحمد بتحقيق ونشر كتاب الجبر والمقابلة للخوارزمي.

أحب الفن وكان يهوى العزف على الكمان، وأنشأ الجمعية المصرية لهواة الموسيقى لتعريب المقطوعات العالمية.

ويعد مشرفة أحد القلائل الذين عرفوا سر تفتت الذرة وأحد العلماء الذين ناهضوا استخدامها في صنع أسلحة في الحروب ، ولم يكن يتمنى أن تُصنع القنبلة الهيدروجينية أبداً، وهو ما حدث بالفعل بعد وفاته بسنوات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والاتحاد السوفيتي.

وتُقدر أبحاثه المتميزة في نظريات الكم والذرة والإشعاع والميكانيكا بنحو 15 بحثاً، وقد بلغت مسودات أبحاثه العلمية قبل وفاته حوالي 200 مسودة.

دارت أبحاث الدكتور مشرفة حول تطبيقه الشروط الكمية بصورة معدلة تسمح بإيجاد تفسير لظاهرتي شتارك وزيمان.

كذلك كان الدكتور مشرفة أول من قام ببحوث علمية حول إيجاد مقياس للفراغ ؛ حيث كانت هندسة الفراغ المبنية على نظرية "أينشتين" تتعرض فقط لحركة الجسيم المتحرك في مجال الجاذبية.

وقد درس مشرفة العلاقة بين المادة والإشعاع وصاغ نظرية علمية هامة في هذا المجال.

أهم مؤلفاته

كان الدكتور مشرفة من المؤمنين بأهمية دور العلم في تقدم الأمم، وذلك بانتشاره بين جميع طوائف الشعب حتى وإن لم يتخصصوا به، لذلك كان اهتمامه منصبا على وضع كتب تلخص وتشرح مبادئ تلك العلوم المعقدة للمواطن العادي البسيط، كي يتمكن من فهمها والتحاور فيها مثل أي من المواضيع الأخرى، وكان يذكر ذلك باستمرار في مقدمات كتبه، والتي كانت تشرح الألغاز العلمية المعقدة ببساطة ووضوح حتى يفهمها جميع الناس حتى من غير المتخصصين. وكان من أهم كتبه الآتي:الميكانيكا العلمية والنظرية 1937
الهندسة الوصفية 1937
مطالعات عامية 1943
الهندسة المستوية والفراغية 1944
حساب المثلثات المستوية 1944
الذرة والقنابل الذرية 1945
العلوم والحياة 1946
الهندسة وحساب المثلثات 1947
نحن والعلم


وفاته

**توفي في 15 يناير 1950م مسموماً في ظروف غامضة، وقيل أن أحد مندوبي الملك فاروق كان خلف وفاته، كما قيل أيضا أنها أحد عمليات جهاز الموساد الإسرائيلي.

يذكر أن ألبرت أينشتاين - الذي كان يجلس في محاضرات مشرفة ويتابع أبحاثه - قد نعاه عند موته قائلا : "لا أصدق أن مشرفة قد مات، إنه لا يزال حياً من خلال أبحاثه".

‏كان من تلاميذه‏ فهمي إبراهيم ميخائيل ومحمد مرسي أحمد وعطية عاشور وعفاف صبري وسميرة موس





**سميرة موسى 

**أول عالمة ذرة مصرية عربية ولُقبت باسم ميس كوري الشرق، و هي أول معيدة في كلية العلوم بجامعة فؤاد الأول (جامعة القاهرة حالياً). 

وُلدت سميرة موسى في 3 مارس 1917، بقرية سنبو الكبرى ـ مركز زفتى بمحافظة الغربية، حيث تعلمت منذ الصغر القراءة والكتابة، وحفظت أجزاء من القرآن الكريم، كما كانت مولعة بقراءة الصحف وتتمتع بذاكرة قوية تؤهلها لحفظ الشيء بمجرد قراءته. 

وبعد انتقالها مع والدها إلى القاهرة، التحقت بمدرسة "قصر الشوق" الابتدائية ثم بـ "مدرسة بنات الأشراف" الثانوية الخاصة والتي قامت على تأسيسها وإدارتها "نبوية موسى" الناشطة النسائية السياسية المعروفة. 

في عام 1932 ألفت سميرة كتاباً في تبسيط مادة الجبر لزميلاتها في الدراسة، وهي في الصف الأول الثانوي، وحصلت على المركز الأول في شهادة البكالوريا على مستوى القطر المصري في عام 1935. 

التحقت بالجامعة وتخرجت في كلية العلوم في عام 1939، بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف، واعترضت إدارة الجامعة على تعيينها معيدة، حيث لم يكن تقرر بعد تعيين المرأة في هيئة التدريس بالجامعة، غير أن الدكتور علي مشرفة ـ أول مصري يتولى عمادة كلية العلوم ـ أصر على تعيينها وهدد بالاستقالة من الجامعة إذا لم يتم ذلك، فاجتمع مجلس الوزراء وأصدر قراراً بتعيينها في الجامعة. 

حصلت على شهادة الماجستير من القاهرة في موضوع بعنوان "التواصل الحراري للغازات" بامتياز، ثم سافرت في بعثة إلى بريطانيا درست فيها الإشعاع النووي، وحصلت على الدكتوراه في "الأشعة السينية وتأثيرها على المواد المختلفة" وكانت مدة البعثة ثلاث سنوات، لكنها استطاعت أن تحصل على الدكتوراه في أقل من عامين، فكانت أول امرأة عربية تحصل على هذه الدرجة، وأطلقوا عليها اسم "مس كوري المصرية"، واستغلت الفترة المتبقية من بعثتها في دراسة الذرة وإمكانية استخدامها في الأغراض السلمية والعلاج. 

حصلت على منحة دراسية لدراسة الذرة في الولايات المتحدة عام 1951م بجامعة كاليفورنيا، وأظهرت نبوغاً منقطع النظير في أبحاثها العلمية، وسُمح لها بزيارة معمل الذرة السرية في الولايات المتحدة، وتلقت عروضاً لتحصل على الجنسية الأمريكية، وتبقى في الولايات المتحدة، ولكنها رفضت ذلك، وأكدت أنها سوف تعود إلى مصر. 

كان لسميرة موسى مشاركة في الشأن العام في مصر، فشاركت في مظاهرات الطلبة عام 1932، وشاركت في جمعية الطلبة للثقافة العامة التي هدفت إلى محو الأمية في الريف، وكانت عضو في جمعية النهضة الاجتماعية وجمعية إنقاذ الطفولة المشردة. 

توفيت سميرة موسى أول عالمة ذرة مصرية في حادث سيارة غامض في الولايات المتحدة في 5 أغسطس 1952م وكان عمرها 35 عاماً. 





أحمد زكي عاكف* *‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ 
1894-1975 


كيميائي، ومؤسس أكاديمية البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا في مصر، وكان أول رئيس تحرير لمجلة العربي ‏الثقافية الكويتية. ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

وُلد أحمد زكي محمد حسين عاكف ـ والذي اشتهر باسم أحمد زكي ـ فى 5 إبريل 1894 بمحافظة السويس . التحق بمدرسة السويس الابتدائية، وحينما انتقل والده إلى ‏القاهرة التحق بمدرسة أم عباس الابتدائية، وظل بها حتى أتم المرحلة الابتدائية عام 1907، والتحق ‏بالمدرسة التوفيقية الثانوية، ومنها نال الشهادة الثانوية عام 1911، وكان ترتيبه الثالث عشر على القطرالمصرى. 

التحق أحمد زكي بمدرسة المعلمين العليا، وبعد التخرج عمل مدرسا بالسعيدية الثانوية، ثم رشح للسفر في ‏بعثة إلى إنجلترا لاستكمال تعليمه، لكنه حرم منها بسبب رسوبه في الكشف الطبي.‏ ‏ ‏ ‏‏ ‏ 

عمل في ميدان التدريس، فاشتغل مدرسا بالمدرسة الإعدادية الثانوية، وهي ‏مدرسة غير حكومية قامت في العقد الثاني من القرن العشرين بجهة الظاهر (حي بالقاهرة) ثم اختير ناظرا ‏لمدرسة وادي النيل الثانوية بباب اللوق بالقاهرة. ‏ ‏‏‏ 

في عام 1919 استقال من وظيفته وتوجه إلى إنجلترا على نفقته الخاصة طلبا للتخصص في الكيمياء، ‏وهناك التحق بجامعة "وتنجهام" ثم تركها إلى جامعة ليفربول، ونجحت مساعيه في أن تلحقه الدولة ‏ببعثتها الرسمية، ثم حصل على شهادة بكالوريوس العلوم من ليفربول عام 1923، ثم دكتوراه الفلسفة في ‏الكيمياء 1924، ثم انتقل إلى جامعة مانشستر لمواصلة البحث العلمي، فأمضى بها عامين، ثم التحق ‏بجامعة لندن وحصل على درجة الدكتوراة في العلوم عام 1928. ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

بعد عودته من إنجلترا عين أستاذا مساعدا للكيمياء العضوية فى كلية العلوم ، ثم استاذ عام 1930 ليكون أول أستاذ مصرى فى الكيمياء، ثم شغل منصب مدير مصلحة الكيمياء عام 1936 ثم أسس المركز القومى للبحوث، عام 1947 واختير وزيرا للشئون الاجتماعية عام 1952. 

تولى اصدار مجلة العربي الثقافية في الكويت، وتولى رئاستها لمدة 17 عام الى ان توفاه الله. ‏ ‏ 

أهم الأعمال:** ‏ 
‏- تأسيس الجمعية الكيميائية المصرية 1938.‏ 
‏- تأسيس المجمع المصري للثقافة العلمية 1929.‏ 
‏- تأسيس المركز القومي للبحوث 1947.‏ 
‏- تأسيس مجلة العربي الكويتية 1958.‏ 

‏‏توفى الكميائى أحمد زكى عاكف فى 13 من أكتوبر عام 1975 مـ 





**د. فاروق الباز 

**عالم فضاء مصرى شغل عدة مناصب في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية نظراً لنبوغه العلمي كان أهمها مدير مركز أبحاث الفضاء. 

وُلد فى عام 1938 من أسرة بسيطة الحال في قرية طوخ الأقلام من قرى السنبلاوين في محافظة الدقهلية. 

حصل على شهادة البكالوريوس (كيمياء ـ جيولوجيا) في عام 1958. 

نال شهادة الماجستير في الجيولوجيا عام 1961 من معهد علم المعادن بميسوري الأمريكية. 

حصل على عضوية فخرية في إحدى الجمعيات الهامة (Sigma Xi) تقديرا لجهوده في رسالة الماجستير. 

نال شهادة الدكتوراه في عام 1964 وتخصص في التكنولوجيا الاقتصادية. 

يشغل د. فاروق الباز منصب مدير أبحاث الفضاء في بوسطن بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية. 

كان قبل ذلك نائبا للرئيس للعلم والتكنولوجيا في مؤسسة آيتك لأجهزة التصوير بمدينة لينكجستون، ولاية ماساتشوستس. 

منذ عام 1973 إلى أن التحق بمؤسسة آيتك عام 1982، قام د. الباز بتأسيس وإدارة مركز دراسات الأرض والكواكب في المتحف الوطني للجو والفضاء بمعهد سميثونيان بواشنطن عاصمة الولايات المتحدة الامريكية. 

عمل بالاضافة إلى ذلك مستشار علمي للرئيس السادات ما بين 1978 ـ 1981. 

منذ عام 1967 إلى عام 1972 عمل الباز بمعامل بلّل بواشنطن كمشرف على التخطيط للدراسات القمرية واستكشاف سطح القمر. وفي خلال هذه السنوات ، اشترك في تقييم برنامج الوكالة الوطنية للطيران والفضاء "ناسا" للرحلات المدارية للقمر، بالاضافة إلى عضويته في المجموعات العلمية التدعمية لإعداد مهمات رحلات أبوللو على سطح القمر. 

شغل منصب سكرتير لجنة اختيار مواقع هبوط سفن برنامج أبوللو على سطح القمر. 

كما كان رئيساً لفريق تدريبات رواد الفضاء في العلوم عامة وتصوير القمر خاصة. 

شغل منصب رئيس أبحاث التجارب الخاصة بالمراقبات الأرضية من الفضاء والتصوير وذلك في مشروع الرحلة الفضائية المشتركة أبوللو ـ سويوز في عام 1975. 

قام د. الباز بتدريس علم الجيولوجيا في جامعات أسيوط بمصر من عام 1958 ـ 1960 وميزوري بامريكا من عام 1963 إلى 1964 وهيدلبرج في ألمانيا من عام 1964 ـ 1965. 

في عام 1966 عمل في الاستكشاف عن النفط في خليج السويس بقسم التنقيب في شركة بان امريكان وذلك قبل التحاقه بشركة بلل في عام 1967. 

وفي عام 1973 عمل كرئيس الملاحظة الكونية والتصوير في مشروع Apollo- soyuz الذي قام بأول مهمة أمريكية سوفييتية في تموز 1975. 

وفي عام 1986 انضم إلى جامعة بوسطن، في مركز الاستشعار عن بعد باستخدام تكنولوجيا الفضاء في مجالات الجيولوجيا والجغرافيا، وقد طور نظام الاستشعار عن بعد في اكتشاف بعض الآثار المصرية. 

كتب د. الباز 12 كتاباً، منها أبوللو فوق القمر، الصحراء والأراضي الجافة، حرب الخليج والبيئة، أطلس لصور الأقمار الصناعية للكويت، ويشارك في المجلس الاستشاري لعدة مجلات علمية عالمية. كتب مقالات عديدة، وتمت لقاءات كثيرة عن قصة حياته وصلت إلى الأربعين، منها "النجوم المصرية في السماء"، "من الأهرام إلى القمر"، "الفتى الفلاح فوق القمر"، وغيرها. 

انتخب د. الباز كعضو أو مبعوث أو رئيس لما يقرب من 40 من المعاهد والمجالس واللجان، منها انتخابه مبعوثا لأكاديمية العالم الثالث للعلوم TWAS عام 1985، وأصبح من مجلسها الاستشاري عام 1997، وعضوا في مجلس العلوم والتكنولوجيا الفضائية، ورئيسا لمؤسسة الحفاظ على الآثار المصرية، وعضوا في المركز الدولي للفيزياء الأكاديمية في اليونسكو، مبعوث الأكاديمية الأفريقية للعلوم، زميل الأكاديمية الإسلامية للعلوم بباكستان، وعضوا مؤسسا في الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم بلبنان، ورئيسا للجمعية العربية لأبحاث الصحراء. 

حصل د. الباز على ما يقرب من 31 جائزة، منها: جائزة إنجاز أبوللو، الميدالية المميزة للعلوم، جائزة تدريب فريق العمل من ناسا، جائزة فريق علم القمريات، جائزة فريق العمل في مشروع أبوللو الأمريكي السوفييتي، جائزة ميريت من الدرجة الأولى من الرئيس أنور السادات، جائزة الباب الذهبي من المعهد الدولي في بوسطن، الابن المميز من محافظة الدقهلية، وقد سميت مدرسته الابتدائية باسمه، وهو ضمن مجلس أمناء الجمعية الجيولوجية في أمريكا، المركز المصري للدراسات الاقتصادية، مجلس العلاقات المصرية الأمريكية. وقد أنشأت الجمعية الجيولوجية في أمريكا جائزة سنوية باسمه أطلق عليها "جائزة فاروق الباز لأبحاث الصحراء". 

تبلغ أوراق د. الباز العلمية المنشورة إلى ما يقرب من 540 ورقة علمية، سواء قام بها وحيدا أو بمشاركةآخرين، ويشرف على العديد من رسائل الدكتوراه. 

جال د. فاروق العالم شرقا وغربا، وحاضر في العديد من المراكز البحثية والجامعات، أحب الرحلات الكشفية، وجمع العينات الصخرية منذ الصغر. 

**
**
*

----------


## حسام عمر

*اينشتاين العرب ( الدكتور مصطفى مشرفة )


**علي مصطفى مشرفة باشا (11 يوليو 1898- 15 يناير 1950 م) عالم رياضيات مصري ،ولد في دمياط، تخرج في مدرسة المعلمين العليا 1917، وكان أول مصري يحصل على درجة دكتوراة العلوم D.Sc من إنجلترا من جامعة نوتنجهام 1923، عُين أستاذ للرياضيات في مدرسة المعلمين العليا ثم للرياضة التطبيقية في كلية العلوم 1926. مُنح لقب أستاذ من جامعة القاهرة وهو دون الثلاثين من عمره. كان يتابع أبحاثه العالم أينشتاين صاحب نظرية النسبية، ووصفه بأنه واحد من أعظم علماء الفيزياء. انتخب في عام 1936 عميداً لكلية العلوم، فأصبح بذلك أول عميد مصري لها. حصل على لقب البشاوية من الملك فاروق. تتلمذ على يده مجموعة من أشهر علماء مصر، ومن بينهم سميرة موسى

حياته

ولد علي مصطفى مشرفة في الحادي عشر من يوليو عام 1898 في مدينة دمياط، وكان الابن البكر لمصطفى مشرفة أحد وجهاء تلك المدينة وأثريائها، ومن المتمكنين في علوم الدين المتأثرين بافكار جمال الدين الأفغاني ومحمد عبده العقلانية في فهم الإسلام ومحاربة البدع والخرافات، وكان من المجتهدين في الدين وله أتباع ومريدون سموه صاحب المذهب الخامس. تلقى على دروسه الأولى على يد والده ثم في مدرسة "أحمد الكتبي"، وكان دائما من الأوائل في الدراسة، ولكن طفولته خلت من كل مباهجها حيث يقول عن ذلك : (لقد كنت أفني وأنا طفل لكي أكون في المقدمة، فخلت طفولتي من كل بهيج. ولقد تعلمت في تلك السن أن اللعب مضيعة للوقت - كما كانت تقول والدته -، تعلمت الوقار والسكون في سن اللهو والمرح، حتى الجري كنت أعتبره خروجاً عن الوقار). وكان في الحادية عشرة من عمره عندما فقد والده عام 1909، بعد أن فقد ثروته في مضاربات القطن عام 1907 وخسر أرضه وماله وحتى منزله، فوجد عليّ نفسه رب عائلة معدمة مؤلفة من والدة وأخت وثلاث أشقاء، فأجبرهم هذا الوضع على الرحيل للقاهرة والسكن في إحدى الشقق المتواضعة في حي عابدين، بينما التحق علي بمدرسة العباسية الثانوية بالإسكندرية التي أمضى فيها سنة في القسم الداخلي المجاني انتقل بعدها إلى المدرسة السعيدية في القاهرة وبالمجان أيضاً لتفوقه الدراسي، فحصل منها على القسم الأول من الشهادة الثانوية (الكفاءة) عام 1912، وعلى القسم الثاني (البكالوريا) عام 1914، وكان ترتيبه الثاني على القطر كله وله من العمر ستة عشر عاما، وهو حدث فريد في عالم التربية والتعليم في مصر يومئذ. وأهله هذا التفوق - لاسيما في المواد العلمية - للالتحاق بأي مدرسة عليا يختارها مثل الطب أو الهندسة، لكنه فضل الانتساب إلى دار المعلمين العليا، حيث تخرج منها بعد ثلاث سنوات بالمرتبة الأولى، فاختارته وزارة المعارف العمومية إلى بعثة علمية إلى بريطانيا على نفقتها. و بدأت مرحلة جديدة من مسيرته العلمية بانتسابه في خريف 1917 إلى جامعة توتنجهام الإنجليزية، التي حصل منها على شهادة البكالوريوس في الرياضيات خلال ثلاث سنوات بدلا من أربع. وأثناء اشتعال ثورة 1919 بقيادة سعد زغلول، كتب مصطغى مشرفة إلى صديقه محمود فهمي النقراشي - أحد زعماء الثورة - يخبره فيها برغبته الرجوع إلى مصر للمشاركة في الثورة، وكان جواب النقراشي له: "نحن نحتاج إليك عالما أكثر مما نحتاج إليك ثائراً، أكمل دراستك ويمكنك أن تخدم مصر في جامعات إنجلترا أكثر مما تخدمها في شوارع مصر". و قد لفتت نتيجته نظر أساتذته الذين اقترحوا على وزارة المعارف المصرية أن يتابع مشرفة دراسته للعلوم في جامعة لندن، فاستجيب لطلبهم، والتحق عام 1920 بالكلية الملكية (kings college)، وحصل منها عام 1923 على الدكتوراة في فلسفة العلوم بإشراف العالم الفيزيائي الشهير تشارلس توماس ويلسون Charles T. Wilson - نوبل للفيزياء عام 1927 - انتخب على إثرها عضواً في الجمعية الملكية البريطانية وصار محاضراً فيها، ثم رئيساً لها، فكان أول أجنبي يحتل هذا المنصب. 
*
*أهم أعماله
*
*دكتور مشرفة في شبابه

اتجه إلى ترجمة المراجع العلمية إلى العربية بعد أن كانت الدراسة بالانجليزية فأنشأ قسماً للترجمة في الكلية. شجع البحث العلمي وتأسيس الجمعيات العلمية، وقام بتأسيس الجمعية المصرية للعلوم الرياضية والطبيعية والمجمع المصري للثقافة العلمية. اهتم أيضاً بالتراث العلمي العربي فقام مع تلميذه محمد مرسي أحمد بتحقيق ونشر كتاب الجبر والمقابلة للخوارزمي.

أحب الفن وكان يهوى العزف على الكمان، وأنشأ الجمعية المصرية لهواة الموسيقى لتعريب المقطوعات العالمية.

ويعد مشرفة أحد القلائل الذين عرفوا سر تفتت الذرة وأحد العلماء الذين ناهضوا استخدامها في صنع أسلحة في الحروب ، ولم يكن يتمنى أن تُصنع القنبلة الهيدروجينية أبداً، وهو ما حدث بالفعل بعد وفاته بسنوات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والاتحاد السوفيتي.

وتُقدر أبحاثه المتميزة في نظريات الكم والذرة والإشعاع والميكانيكا بنحو 15 بحثاً، وقد بلغت مسودات أبحاثه العلمية قبل وفاته حوالي 200 مسودة.

دارت أبحاث الدكتور مشرفة حول تطبيقه الشروط الكمية بصورة معدلة تسمح بإيجاد تفسير لظاهرتي شتارك وزيمان.

كذلك كان الدكتور مشرفة أول من قام ببحوث علمية حول إيجاد مقياس للفراغ ؛ حيث كانت هندسة الفراغ المبنية على نظرية "أينشتين" تتعرض فقط لحركة الجسيم المتحرك في مجال الجاذبية.

وقد درس مشرفة العلاقة بين المادة والإشعاع وصاغ نظرية علمية هامة في هذا المجال.

أهم مؤلفاته

كان الدكتور مشرفة من المؤمنين بأهمية دور العلم في تقدم الأمم، وذلك بانتشاره بين جميع طوائف الشعب حتى وإن لم يتخصصوا به، لذلك كان اهتمامه منصبا على وضع كتب تلخص وتشرح مبادئ تلك العلوم المعقدة للمواطن العادي البسيط، كي يتمكن من فهمها والتحاور فيها مثل أي من المواضيع الأخرى، وكان يذكر ذلك باستمرار في مقدمات كتبه، والتي كانت تشرح الألغاز العلمية المعقدة ببساطة ووضوح حتى يفهمها جميع الناس حتى من غير المتخصصين. وكان من أهم كتبه الآتي:الميكانيكا العلمية والنظرية 1937
الهندسة الوصفية 1937
مطالعات عامية 1943
الهندسة المستوية والفراغية 1944
حساب المثلثات المستوية 1944
الذرة والقنابل الذرية 1945
العلوم والحياة 1946
الهندسة وحساب المثلثات 1947
نحن والعلم


وفاته

توفي في 15 يناير 1950م مسموماً في ظروف غامضة، وقيل أن أحد مندوبي الملك فاروق كان خلف وفاته، كما قيل أيضا أنها أحد عمليات جهاز الموساد الإسرائيلي.

يذكر أن ألبرت أينشتاين - الذي كان يجلس في محاضرات مشرفة ويتابع أبحاثه - قد نعاه عند موته قائلا : "لا أصدق أن مشرفة قد مات، إنه لا يزال حياً من خلال أبحاثه".

‏كان من تلاميذه‏ فهمي إبراهيم ميخائيل ومحمد مرسي أحمد وعطية عاشور وعفاف صبري وسميرة موس





سميرة موسى 

**أول عالمة ذرة مصرية عربية ولُقبت باسم ميس كوري الشرق، و هي أول معيدة في كلية العلوم بجامعة فؤاد الأول (جامعة القاهرة حالياً). 

وُلدت سميرة موسى في 3 مارس 1917، بقرية سنبو الكبرى ـ مركز زفتى بمحافظة الغربية، حيث تعلمت منذ الصغر القراءة والكتابة، وحفظت أجزاء من القرآن الكريم، كما كانت مولعة بقراءة الصحف وتتمتع بذاكرة قوية تؤهلها لحفظ الشيء بمجرد قراءته. 

وبعد انتقالها مع والدها إلى القاهرة، التحقت بمدرسة "قصر الشوق" الابتدائية ثم بـ "مدرسة بنات الأشراف" الثانوية الخاصة والتي قامت على تأسيسها وإدارتها "نبوية موسى" الناشطة النسائية السياسية المعروفة. 

في عام 1932 ألفت سميرة كتاباً في تبسيط مادة الجبر لزميلاتها في الدراسة، وهي في الصف الأول الثانوي، وحصلت على المركز الأول في شهادة البكالوريا على مستوى القطر المصري في عام 1935. 

التحقت بالجامعة وتخرجت في كلية العلوم في عام 1939، بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف، واعترضت إدارة الجامعة على تعيينها معيدة، حيث لم يكن تقرر بعد تعيين المرأة في هيئة التدريس بالجامعة، غير أن الدكتور علي مشرفة ـ أول مصري يتولى عمادة كلية العلوم ـ أصر على تعيينها وهدد بالاستقالة من الجامعة إذا لم يتم ذلك، فاجتمع مجلس الوزراء وأصدر قراراً بتعيينها في الجامعة. 

حصلت على شهادة الماجستير من القاهرة في موضوع بعنوان "التواصل الحراري للغازات" بامتياز، ثم سافرت في بعثة إلى بريطانيا درست فيها الإشعاع النووي، وحصلت على الدكتوراه في "الأشعة السينية وتأثيرها على المواد المختلفة" وكانت مدة البعثة ثلاث سنوات، لكنها استطاعت أن تحصل على الدكتوراه في أقل من عامين، فكانت أول امرأة عربية تحصل على هذه الدرجة، وأطلقوا عليها اسم "مس كوري المصرية"، واستغلت الفترة المتبقية من بعثتها في دراسة الذرة وإمكانية استخدامها في الأغراض السلمية والعلاج. 

حصلت على منحة دراسية لدراسة الذرة في الولايات المتحدة عام 1951م بجامعة كاليفورنيا، وأظهرت نبوغاً منقطع النظير في أبحاثها العلمية، وسُمح لها بزيارة معمل الذرة السرية في الولايات المتحدة، وتلقت عروضاً لتحصل على الجنسية الأمريكية، وتبقى في الولايات المتحدة، ولكنها رفضت ذلك، وأكدت أنها سوف تعود إلى مصر. 

كان لسميرة موسى مشاركة في الشأن العام في مصر، فشاركت في مظاهرات الطلبة عام 1932، وشاركت في جمعية الطلبة للثقافة العامة التي هدفت إلى محو الأمية في الريف، وكانت عضو في جمعية النهضة الاجتماعية وجمعية إنقاذ الطفولة المشردة. 

توفيت سميرة موسى أول عالمة ذرة مصرية في حادث سيارة غامض في الولايات المتحدة في 5 أغسطس 1952م وكان عمرها 35 عاماً. 





أحمد زكي عاكف* *‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ 
1894-1975 


كيميائي، ومؤسس أكاديمية البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا في مصر، وكان أول رئيس تحرير لمجلة العربي ‏الثقافية الكويتية. ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

وُلد أحمد زكي محمد حسين عاكف ـ والذي اشتهر باسم أحمد زكي ـ فى 5 إبريل 1894 بمحافظة السويس . التحق بمدرسة السويس الابتدائية، وحينما انتقل والده إلى ‏القاهرة التحق بمدرسة أم عباس الابتدائية، وظل بها حتى أتم المرحلة الابتدائية عام 1907، والتحق ‏بالمدرسة التوفيقية الثانوية، ومنها نال الشهادة الثانوية عام 1911، وكان ترتيبه الثالث عشر على القطرالمصرى. 

التحق أحمد زكي بمدرسة المعلمين العليا، وبعد التخرج عمل مدرسا بالسعيدية الثانوية، ثم رشح للسفر في ‏بعثة إلى إنجلترا لاستكمال تعليمه، لكنه حرم منها بسبب رسوبه في الكشف الطبي.‏ ‏ ‏ ‏‏ ‏ 

عمل في ميدان التدريس، فاشتغل مدرسا بالمدرسة الإعدادية الثانوية، وهي ‏مدرسة غير حكومية قامت في العقد الثاني من القرن العشرين بجهة الظاهر (حي بالقاهرة) ثم اختير ناظرا ‏لمدرسة وادي النيل الثانوية بباب اللوق بالقاهرة. ‏ ‏‏‏ 

في عام 1919 استقال من وظيفته وتوجه إلى إنجلترا على نفقته الخاصة طلبا للتخصص في الكيمياء، ‏وهناك التحق بجامعة "وتنجهام" ثم تركها إلى جامعة ليفربول، ونجحت مساعيه في أن تلحقه الدولة ‏ببعثتها الرسمية، ثم حصل على شهادة بكالوريوس العلوم من ليفربول عام 1923، ثم دكتوراه الفلسفة في ‏الكيمياء 1924، ثم انتقل إلى جامعة مانشستر لمواصلة البحث العلمي، فأمضى بها عامين، ثم التحق ‏بجامعة لندن وحصل على درجة الدكتوراة في العلوم عام 1928. ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

بعد عودته من إنجلترا عين أستاذا مساعدا للكيمياء العضوية فى كلية العلوم ، ثم استاذ عام 1930 ليكون أول أستاذ مصرى فى الكيمياء، ثم شغل منصب مدير مصلحة الكيمياء عام 1936 ثم أسس المركز القومى للبحوث، عام 1947 واختير وزيرا للشئون الاجتماعية عام 1952. 

تولى اصدار مجلة العربي الثقافية في الكويت، وتولى رئاستها لمدة 17 عام الى ان توفاه الله. ‏ ‏ 

أهم الأعمال: ‏ 
‏- تأسيس الجمعية الكيميائية المصرية 1938.‏ 
‏- تأسيس المجمع المصري للثقافة العلمية 1929.‏ 
‏- تأسيس المركز القومي للبحوث 1947.‏ 
‏- تأسيس مجلة العربي الكويتية 1958.‏ 

‏‏توفى الكميائى أحمد زكى عاكف فى 13 من أكتوبر عام 1975 مـ 





د. فاروق الباز 

**عالم فضاء مصرى شغل عدة مناصب في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية نظراً لنبوغه العلمي كان أهمها مدير مركز أبحاث الفضاء. 

وُلد فى عام 1938 من أسرة بسيطة الحال في قرية طوخ الأقلام من قرى السنبلاوين في محافظة الدقهلية. 

حصل على شهادة البكالوريوس (كيمياء ـ جيولوجيا) في عام 1958. 

نال شهادة الماجستير في الجيولوجيا عام 1961 من معهد علم المعادن بميسوري الأمريكية. 

حصل على عضوية فخرية في إحدى الجمعيات الهامة (Sigma Xi) تقديرا لجهوده في رسالة الماجستير. 

نال شهادة الدكتوراه في عام 1964 وتخصص في التكنولوجيا الاقتصادية. 

يشغل د. فاروق الباز منصب مدير أبحاث الفضاء في بوسطن بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية. 

كان قبل ذلك نائبا للرئيس للعلم والتكنولوجيا في مؤسسة آيتك لأجهزة التصوير بمدينة لينكجستون، ولاية ماساتشوستس. 

منذ عام 1973 إلى أن التحق بمؤسسة آيتك عام 1982، قام د. الباز بتأسيس وإدارة مركز دراسات الأرض والكواكب في المتحف الوطني للجو والفضاء بمعهد سميثونيان بواشنطن عاصمة الولايات المتحدة الامريكية. 

عمل بالاضافة إلى ذلك مستشار علمي للرئيس السادات ما بين 1978 ـ 1981. 

منذ عام 1967 إلى عام 1972 عمل الباز بمعامل بلّل بواشنطن كمشرف على التخطيط للدراسات القمرية واستكشاف سطح القمر. وفي خلال هذه السنوات ، اشترك في تقييم برنامج الوكالة الوطنية للطيران والفضاء "ناسا" للرحلات المدارية للقمر، بالاضافة إلى عضويته في المجموعات العلمية التدعمية لإعداد مهمات رحلات أبوللو على سطح القمر. 

شغل منصب سكرتير لجنة اختيار مواقع هبوط سفن برنامج أبوللو على سطح القمر. 

كما كان رئيساً لفريق تدريبات رواد الفضاء في العلوم عامة وتصوير القمر خاصة. 

شغل منصب رئيس أبحاث التجارب الخاصة بالمراقبات الأرضية من الفضاء والتصوير وذلك في مشروع الرحلة الفضائية المشتركة أبوللو ـ سويوز في عام 1975. 

قام د. الباز بتدريس علم الجيولوجيا في جامعات أسيوط بمصر من عام 1958 ـ 1960 وميزوري بامريكا من عام 1963 إلى 1964 وهيدلبرج في ألمانيا من عام 1964 ـ 1965. 

في عام 1966 عمل في الاستكشاف عن النفط في خليج السويس بقسم التنقيب في شركة بان امريكان وذلك قبل التحاقه بشركة بلل في عام 1967. 

وفي عام 1973 عمل كرئيس الملاحظة الكونية والتصوير في مشروع Apollo- soyuz الذي قام بأول مهمة أمريكية سوفييتية في تموز 1975. 

وفي عام 1986 انضم إلى جامعة بوسطن، في مركز الاستشعار عن بعد باستخدام تكنولوجيا الفضاء في مجالات الجيولوجيا والجغرافيا، وقد طور نظام الاستشعار عن بعد في اكتشاف بعض الآثار المصرية. 

كتب د. الباز 12 كتاباً، منها أبوللو فوق القمر، الصحراء والأراضي الجافة، حرب الخليج والبيئة، أطلس لصور الأقمار الصناعية للكويت، ويشارك في المجلس الاستشاري لعدة مجلات علمية عالمية. كتب مقالات عديدة، وتمت لقاءات كثيرة عن قصة حياته وصلت إلى الأربعين، منها "النجوم المصرية في السماء"، "من الأهرام إلى القمر"، "الفتى الفلاح فوق القمر"، وغيرها. 

انتخب د. الباز كعضو أو مبعوث أو رئيس لما يقرب من 40 من المعاهد والمجالس واللجان، منها انتخابه مبعوثا لأكاديمية العالم الثالث للعلوم TWAS عام 1985، وأصبح من مجلسها الاستشاري عام 1997، وعضوا في مجلس العلوم والتكنولوجيا الفضائية، ورئيسا لمؤسسة الحفاظ على الآثار المصرية، وعضوا في المركز الدولي للفيزياء الأكاديمية في اليونسكو، مبعوث الأكاديمية الأفريقية للعلوم، زميل الأكاديمية الإسلامية للعلوم بباكستان، وعضوا مؤسسا في الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم بلبنان، ورئيسا للجمعية العربية لأبحاث الصحراء. 

حصل د. الباز على ما يقرب من 31 جائزة، منها: جائزة إنجاز أبوللو، الميدالية المميزة للعلوم، جائزة تدريب فريق العمل من ناسا، جائزة فريق علم القمريات، جائزة فريق العمل في مشروع أبوللو الأمريكي السوفييتي، جائزة ميريت من الدرجة الأولى من الرئيس أنور السادات، جائزة الباب الذهبي من المعهد الدولي في بوسطن، الابن المميز من محافظة الدقهلية، وقد سميت مدرسته الابتدائية باسمه، وهو ضمن مجلس أمناء الجمعية الجيولوجية في أمريكا، المركز المصري للدراسات الاقتصادية، مجلس العلاقات المصرية الأمريكية. وقد أنشأت الجمعية الجيولوجية في أمريكا جائزة سنوية باسمه أطلق عليها "جائزة فاروق الباز لأبحاث الصحراء". 

تبلغ أوراق د. الباز العلمية المنشورة إلى ما يقرب من 540 ورقة علمية، سواء قام بها وحيدا أو بمشاركةآخرين، ويشرف على العديد من رسائل الدكتوراه. 

جال د. فاروق العالم شرقا وغربا، وحاضر في العديد من المراكز البحثية والجامعات، أحب الرحلات الكشفية، وجمع العينات الصخرية منذ الصغر. 

**د. أحمد زويل** 



**يعد د. احمد زويل كيميائى وعالم مصرى حصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لسنة 1999 لابتكاره نظام تصوير سريع للغاية يعمل باستخدام الليزر له القدرة على رصد حركة الجزيئات عند نشوئها وعند التحام بعضها ببعض والوحدة الزمنية التي تلتقط فيها الصورة هي فيمتو ثانية هو جزء من مليون مليار جزء من الثانية ، وقد ساعدت علي التعرف علي الكثير من الأمراض بسرعة كما أن له العديد من براءات الاختراع للعديد من الأجهزة العلمية . 

نشأته وتعليمه 

- ولد أحمد حسن زويل فى عام 1946 بمدينة دمنهور ثم انتقل مع أسرته إلى مدينة دسوق التابعة لمحافظة كفر الشيخ حيث نشأ وتلقى تعليمه الأساسى . 

- التحق بكلية العلوم جامعة الاسكندرية بعد حصوله على الثانوية العامة وحصل على بكالوريوس العلوم بإمتياز مع مرتبة الشرف عام 1967 فى تخصص الكيمياء وعمل معيداً بالكلية ثم حصل على درجة الماجستير عن بحث فى مجال علم الضوء. 

- سافر إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فى منحة علمية وحصل على الدكتوراه من جامعة بنسلفانيا الأمريكية فى علوم الليزر.. ثم عمل باحثاً فى جامعة كاليفورنيا (1974 ـ 1976) ثم انتقل للعمل بجامعة "كالتك"، وهى من أكبر الجامعات العلمية فى أمريكا. 

- تدرج فى المناصب العلمية الدراسية داخل جامعة "كالتك" إلى أن أصبح أستاذ كرسى علم الكيمياء بها، وهو أعلى منصب علمى جامعى فى أمريكا خلفاً للعالم الأمريكى "لينوس باولنج" الذى حصل على جائزة نوبل مرتين الأولى فى الكمياء والثانية فى السلام. 

- نشر أكثر من 350 بحثاً علمياً فى المجلات العلمية العالمية المتخصصة مثل مجلة Science ومجلة Nature. 

- يعمل أستاذاً زائراً متميزاً فى أكثر من 10 جامعات بالعالم إلى جانب الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة. 

- ألقى مئات المحاضرات العلمية فى كافة أنحاء العالم، وورد اسمه فى قائمة الشرف بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية التى تضم أهم الشخصيات التى ساهمت فى النهضة الأمريكية وجاء اسمه رقم 18 من بين 29 شخصية بارزة باعتباره أهم علماء الليزر فى الولايات المتحدة (وتضم هذه القائمة اينشتين ، وجراهام بل). 

الجوائز والتكريمات 



حصل الدكتور أحمد زويل على العديد من الأوسمة والنياشين والجوائز العالمية لأبحاثه الرائدة فى علوم الليزر وعلم "الفيمتو" الذى حاز بسببه على 31 جائزة دولية منها : 

• جائزة "ماكس بلانك " وهى الأولى فى ألمانيا
• جائزة "وولش" الأمريكية 
• جائزة "هاريون هاو" الأمريكية 
• جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية فى العلوم 
• جائزة هوكست الألمانية
• انتخب عضواً فى أكاديمية العلوم والفنون الأمريكية
• مُنح ميدالية أكاديمية العلوم والفنون الهولندية
• جائزة الامتياز باسم ليوناردو دافنشى،
• حصل على الدكتوراه الفخرية من جامعة أكسفورد بانجلترا والجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة وجامعة الإسكندرية
• جائزة ألكسندر فون همبولدن من ألمانيا الغربية وهي أكبر جائزة علمية هناك 
• جائزة باك وتيني من نيويورك. 



• جائزة الملك فيصل في العلوم و الفيزياء سنة 1989 .
• جائزة في الكيمياء سنة 1993. 
• جائزة بنجامين فرانكلين سنة 1998م على عمله في دراسة التفاعل الكيميائي في زمن متناهي الصغر (Femto-Second) يسمى femtochemistry. 
• جائزة نوبل للكيمياء لإنجازاته في نفس المجال سنة 1999. 
• انتخبته الأكاديمية البابوية ، ليصبح عضوا بها و يحصل على وسامها الذهبي سنة 2000 . 
• جائزة وزارة الطاقة الأمريكية السنوية في الكيمياء . 




• جائزة " كارس " من جامعة زيورخ ، في الكيمياء و الطبيعة ، و هي أكبر جائزة علمية سويسرية . 
• انتخب بالإجماع عضوا بالاكاديمية الأمريكية للعلوم . 
• وضع اسمه في قائمة الشرف في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية . 
• كرمته مصر حيث حصل على عدة جوائز مصرية منها وسام الإستحقاق من الطبقة الأولى من الرئيس حسنى مبارك عام 1995 ، وقلادة النيل العظمى وهي أعلى وسام مصري ، وأطلق اسمه على بعض الشوارع و الميادين ، كما أصدرت هيئة البريد طابعين بريد باسمه وصورته ، ومنحته جامعة الإسكندرية الدكتوراه الفخرية وتم إطلاق اسمه علي صالون الأوبرا.
• في أبريل 2009 ، أعلن البيت الأبيض عن اختيار د . أحمد زويل ضمن مجلس مستشاري الرئيس الأمريكي للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ، والذي يضم 20 عالماً مرموقاً في عدد من المجالات . 


مؤلفاته 

ألف الدكتور أحمد زويل كتابان هما : 

 كتاب رحلة عبر الزمن .. الطريق إلى نوبل 



 كتاب عصر العلم : وقد تم اصدراه في سنة 2005 وخلال عام وتم طباعة 5 طبعات منه ، حيث نفذت الطبعة الأولى منه خلال ساعتين من اصداره 



*
*د‏. أحمد ‏مستجير* 


*

**عالم أحياء وأستاذ جامعي في علم الكيمياء الحيوية، علاوة على ذلك فهو أيضاً شاعر.. حيث لُقب بـ"الأديب المتنكر في صورة العالم". 

وُلد د. أحمد مستجير في 1 ديسمبر 1934، بقرية الصلاحات مركز دكرنس بمحافظة الدقهلية شمال مصر، وفي المرحلة الثانوية اهتم بكتب البيولوجيا؛ لأنه أحب مدرسها الذي تخرج في كلية الزراعة، فألتحق بنفس الكلية، وتخرج منها في عام 1954. 

التحق بالمركز القومي للبحوث عام 1955، ليحصل على الماجستير في تربية الدواجن من كلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة سنة 1958، وعمل معيداً بنفس الكلية، وفي هذه الفترة عرف من خلال قراءاته "آلان روبرتسون" أستاذ علم الوراثة البريطاني، فراسله وطلب منه مساعدته للالتحاق بمعهد الوراثة جامعة أدنبرة وقد كان، حيث حصل منه في عام 1961 على دبلوم وراثة الحيوان بامتياز، وكانت المرة الأولى في تاريخ المعهد أن يحصل طالب على هذا التقدير.. ثم بدأ العمل للدكتوراه مع أستاذه "آلان روبرتسون"، والتي حصل عليها في عام 1963 من نفس المعهد عن وراثة العشائر. 

عمل رائد الهندسة الوراثية د. أحمد مستجير مدرساً بكلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة سنة 1964، ثم أستاذاً مساعداً عام 1971، ثم أستاذاً سنة 1974، ثم أصبح عميداً لذات الكلية من سنة 1986 إلى سنة 1995، ثم أستاذاً متفرغاً بها حتى وفاته، كما أنه عضواً في 12 هيئة وجمعية علمية وثقافية، منها: مجمع الخالدين، والجمعية المصرية لعلوم الإنتاج الحيواني، والجمعية المصرية للعلوم الوراثية، واتحاد الكُتاب، ولجنة المعجم العربي الزراعي، ومجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة، زميل الأكاديمية العالمية للفنون والعلوم، سان فرانسيسكو. 

للعالم الأديب أحمد مستجير العديد من الكتب والإصدارات المؤلفة في التحسين الوراثي للحيوان، وأيضاً في الأدب والثقافة العلمية. 

حصل الدكتور أحمد مستجير على العديد من الجوائز والأوسمة منها: 

• جائزة الدولة التشجيعية للعلوم الزراعية عام 1974. 

• وسام العلوم والفنون من الطبقة الأولى عام 1974. 

• جائزة أفضل ترجمة علمية عام 1993. 

• جائزة الإبداع العلمي عام 1995. 

• جائزة أفضل كتاب علمي لعام 1996. 

• جائزة الدولة التقديرية للعلوم الزراعية لعام 1996. 

• وسام العلوم والفنون من الطبقة الأولى (للمرة الثانية) عام 1996. 

• جائزة أفضل كتاب لعام 1999. 

• جائزة أفضل عمل ثقافي لعام 2000. 

• جائزة مبارك للعلوم التكنولوجية المتقدمة لعام 2001. 

• جائزة أفضل كتاب لعام 2003. 

في الرابع من يوليو 2006 قدمت له ديوان العرب درع المجلة تقديراً لجهوده العلمية والأدبية. 

توفي في 17 أغسطس 2006، عن عمر يناهز 72 عاماً في أحد المستشفيات في النمسا بعد إصابته بجلطة شديدة في المخ إثر مشاهدته أحداث التدمير والمذابح التي ارتكبتها إسرائيل بحق المدنيين والأطفال في لبنان. 





إسماعيل سراج الدين 



**أستاذ التخطيط الإقليمى ومدير عام مكتبة الإسكندرية.‏ وُلد محمد إسماعيل سراج الدين في ‏عام 1944، الجيزة. ‏‏ ‏‏ 
*
*المؤهلات العلمية:** ‏‏‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏
‏- تخرج بامتياز مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى فى كلية الهندسة، جامعة القاهرة ـ قسم الهندسة المعمارية عام ‏‏1964. ‏ 
‏- حصل على درجة الماجستير بامتياز فى التخطيط الإقليمى من جامعة هارفارد بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ‏عام 1968. ‏ 
‏- نال درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة هارفارد عام 1972. "رسالة الدكتوراه:دور التعليم فى التنمية" ‏- منح الدكتور إسماعيل سراج الدين سبعة عشر (17) درجة دكتوراه فخرية: ‏ 
* فى علم الاجتماع من جامعة بوخارست برومانيا، عام 1996.‏ 
* فى العلوم الزراعية من جامعة ملبورن بأستراليا ، عام 1996.‏ 
* فى العلوم من المعهد الهندى للأبحاث الزراعية بالهند، عام 1997.‏ 
* فى العلاقات الدولية من الجامعة الأمريكية بواشنطن العاصمة بالولايات المتحدة، عام 1998.‏ 
* فى العلوم من جامعة البنجاب الزراعية بالهند ، عام 1998.‏ 
* فى العلوم من جامعة تاميل نادو لعلوم الحيوان والطب البيطرى بالهند، عام 1998. ‏ 
* فى إدارة الموارد الطبيعية من جامعة ولاية أوهايو بالولايات المتحدة، عام 1998.‏ 
* فى العلوم من جامعة تاميل نادو فى كويمباتور بالهند، عام 1999.‏ 
* فى العلوم من جامعة الزراعية القومية حيدر آباد بالهند، عام 1999.‏ 
* فى الاقتصاد والإدراة من الكونسرفتوار الدولى بباريس، فرنسا، عام 1999.‏ 
* فى العلوم من جامعة إيجرفتون بكينيا، عام 1999.‏ 
* فى العلوم الزراعية من جامعة توسكيا بإيطاليا، عام 1999. 
‏ * فى الآداب من الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة، مصر، عام 2000.‏ 
* فى العلوم من جامعة سثرن نيو هامسفير بمنشستر بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، عام 2002.‏ 
* فى العلوم من جامعة ماك جيل بمونتريال بكندا، عام 2003.‏ 
* فى الآداب من جامعة التكنولوجيا بسيدنى، أستراليا، عام 2004.‏ 
* فى الآداب من جامعة بول سابتيه بتولوز بفرنسا، عام 2004.‏ 
*
*الوظائف التى تقلدها:‏* *‏‏‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ 
‏ ‏- مدير مكتبة الإسكندرية.‏ 
‏- أستاذ زائر متميز بجامعات فاجنجن بهولندا والأمريكية بالقاهرة.‏ 
‏- رئيس حملة قمة عمالة الشباب فى الفترة من عام 1998 حتى عام 2002.‏ 
‏- مستشار خاص بالبنك الدولى.‏ ‏- مستشار الحكومة المصرية بشأن مكتبة الإسكندرية الجديدة.‏ 
‏- نائب رئيس البنك الدولى حتى يونيو 2000 (للتنمية المستدامة بيئيا واجتماعيا 1992 ـ 1998، ‏وللبرامج الخاصة 1998 ـ 2000).‏ 
‏- الرئيس المؤسس للمجموعة الاستشارية لمساعدة الفقراء، (1994 ـ 2000). ‏CGIAR‏ ‏ 
‏- رئيس المجموعة الاستشارية لمساعدة الفقراءCGAP‏ برنامج تمويلى صغير، (1995 ـ 2000).‏ 
‏- رئيس الشراكة العالمية للمياه ، (1996 ـ 2000).‏GWP ‎ 
‏- رئيس اللجنة العالمية للمياه فى القرن الحادى والعشرين (أغسطس 1998 ـ مارس 2000).‏ 
‏- اقتصادى فى مجال التعليم والموارد البشرية فى الفترة من عام 1972 حتى عام 1976.‏ 
‏- رئيس وحدة الدعم الفنى والدراسات الخاصة فى الفترة من عام 1977 حتى عام 1980.‏ 
‏- رئيس وحدة المشروعات العمرانية فى أوروبا والشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا فى الفترة من عام 1980 ‏حتى عام 1983.‏ 
‏- مدير برامج غرب أفريقيا فى الفترة من عام 1984 حتى عام 1987.‏ 
‏- المدير الإقليمى لوسط وغرب أفريقيا فى الفترة من عام 1987 حتى عام 1989.‏ 
‏- المدير الفنى لشبه الصحراء الأفريقية فى الفترة من عام 1990 حتى عام 1992.‏ 
‏- نائب رئيس البنك للتنمية المستدامة بيئيا واجتماعيا فى الفترة من عام 1992 حتى عام 1998.‏ 
‏- شغل منصب رئيس لجنة البنك الدولى والمنظمات غير الحكومية فى الفترة من عام 1997 حتى عام ‏‏1999.‏ 
‏- عمل كمستشار للتخطيط الإقليمى وعمل بالتدريس فى جامعة القاهرة وجامعة هارفارد.‏ 

الهيئات التى ينتمى إليها: ‏‏ ‏‏‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏
‏ ‏- عضو المجلس الأعلى للثقافة.‏ 
‏- المجمع العلمى المصرى.‏ 
‏- الأكاديمية القومية للعلوم الزراعية، الهند.‏ 
‏- الأكاديمية الأوروبية للعلوم والفنون، النمسا.‏ 
‏- أكاديمية بنجلاديش للعلوم، دكا.‏ 
‏- المعهد الأمريكى للمخططين المعتمدين.‏ 
‏- أكاديمية العالم الثالث للعلوم، إيطاليا.‏ 
‏- الأكاديمية العالمية للفنون والعلوم، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.‏ 
‏- أكاديمية مكتبة الإسكندرية.‏ 
*
*المؤلفات العلمية:** ‏‏‏ ‏‏‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏
ألف وحرر العديد من الكتب منها 50 كتابا ورسالة، بالإضافة إلى 200 مقالة وورقة علمية حول العديد من ‏الموضوعات، ومنها:‏ 
‏- تعزيز التنمية، عام 1995.‏ 
‏- الاستدامة وثروات الأمم، عام 1996.‏ 
‏- هندسة التمكين ، عام 1997.‏ 
‏- تحقيق الرفاهية فى الريف: من الرؤية للتنفيذ، بالتعاون مع ديفيد ستيدس، عام 1997.‏ 
‏- شكسبير عصريا، عام 1998.‏ 
‏- التكنولوجيا الحيوية والأمن الحيوى بالتعاون مع واندا كوليتر ، عام 1999.‏ 
‏- أماكن خاصة جدا، عام 1999.‏ 
‏- العلم البروميثيوسى بالتعاون مع جبريل برسلى، عام 2000.‏ ‏ ‏‏ 





د.زاهي حواس* *‏‏ ‏



عالم أثرى يشغل منصب الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للآثار المصرية ، وشغل سابقاً منصب مدير آثار ‏الجيزة، ولذلك لُقب "بحارس الفراعنة". له مجهودات واضحة في مجال الحفاظ في حماية الآثار وترميمها وحفظ الإرث الحضاري ‏المصري واستعادة ما خرج منها بطرق غير مشروعة.‏ 

وُلد في دمياط في 28 مايو 1947 ‏ ‏ ‏ 
*
*الاكتشافات الأثرية:‏‏ ‏‏‏* *‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏
قام بالكثير من الاكتشافات الأثريةالهامة، ومنها:‏ 
‏- مقابر العمال بناة الأهرام. ‏ 
‏- وادي المومياوات الذهبية. ‏ 
‏- مقبرة حاكم الواحات البحرية و أسرته في العصر الصاوي (الأسرة 26).‏ 


مؤلفاته: ‏
قام بتأليف العديد من الكتب بالعربية والإنجليزية، وترجمت كتبه إلى العديد من اللغات، ومنها:‏ 
‏- أبو سمبل...معابد الشمس المشرقة. ‏ 
‏- سيدة العالم القديم. ‏ 
‏- معجزة الهرم الأكبر. ‏ 
‏- وادي المومياوات الذهبية. ‏ 
‏- أسرار من الرمال. ‏ 
بالإضافة إلى العديد من المقالات والنشرات في العديد من الصحف والمجلات العلمية ‏‏‏‏‏ ‏
*
*التدريس: ‏‏‏* *‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏
قام زاهي حواس بالتدريس في العديد من الجامعات، كما حاضر في كثير من جامعات العالم.‏ 
الجامعات التي يقوم بالتدريس فيها: ‏ 
‏- جامعة لوس أنجلوس الأمريكية. ‏ 
‏- الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة. ‏ 

الجوائز:‏‏ ‏‏‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏
‏- وسام العلوم والفنون من الطبقة الأولى. ‏ 
‏- جائزة فخر مصر في استقتاء جمعية المراسلين الأجانب بمصر عام 1998. ‏ 
‏- جائزة الدرع الذهبية من الأكاديمية الأمريكية للإنجازات عام 2000. ‏ 
‏- جائزة العالم المصري المميز من جمعية العلماء المصريين بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. ‏ 
‏- كرمته محافظة دمياط وجامعة المنصورة. ‏ 
‏- تم اختياره من قبل مجلة تايم الأمريكية ضمن قائمة أهم 100 شخصية في العالم . ‏ 
‏- حصل علي جائزة‏ "‏ إيمي‏"‏ وهي أعلي جائزة علي مستوي العالم تمنحها أكاديمية فنون التليفزيون والإعلام ‏بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لأفضل الأفلام التليفزيونية‏.‏وقد حصل د‏.‏ حواس علي هذه الجائزة عن مشاركته ‏في فيلم حول توت عنخ آمون ووادي الملوك الذي أنتجته قناة‏'‏ سي‏.‏بي‏.‏إس‏'‏C.B.S‏ عام‏ 2005‏.‏ 

**
*

----------


## حسام عمر

*د. فاروق الباز** 


عالم فضاء مصرى شغل عدة مناصب في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية نظراً لنبوغه العلمي كان أهمها مدير مركز أبحاث الفضاء. 

وُلد فى عام 1938 من أسرة بسيطة الحال في قرية طوخ الأقلام من قرى السنبلاوين في محافظة الدقهلية. 

حصل على شهادة البكالوريوس (كيمياء ـ جيولوجيا) في عام 1958. 

نال شهادة الماجستير في الجيولوجيا عام 1961 من معهد علم المعادن بميسوري الأمريكية. 

حصل على عضوية فخرية في إحدى الجمعيات الهامة (Sigma Xi) تقديرا لجهوده في رسالة الماجستير. 

نال شهادة الدكتوراه في عام 1964 وتخصص في التكنولوجيا الاقتصادية. 

يشغل د. فاروق الباز منصب مدير أبحاث الفضاء في بوسطن بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية. 

كان قبل ذلك نائبا للرئيس للعلم والتكنولوجيا في مؤسسة آيتك لأجهزة التصوير بمدينة لينكجستون، ولاية ماساتشوستس. 

منذ عام 1973 إلى أن التحق بمؤسسة آيتك عام 1982، قام د. الباز بتأسيس وإدارة مركز دراسات الأرض والكواكب في المتحف الوطني للجو والفضاء بمعهد سميثونيان بواشنطن عاصمة الولايات المتحدة الامريكية. 

عمل بالاضافة إلى ذلك مستشار علمي للرئيس السادات ما بين 1978 ـ 1981. 

منذ عام 1967 إلى عام 1972 عمل الباز بمعامل بلّل بواشنطن كمشرف على التخطيط للدراسات القمرية واستكشاف سطح القمر. وفي خلال هذه السنوات ، اشترك في تقييم برنامج الوكالة الوطنية للطيران والفضاء "ناسا" للرحلات المدارية للقمر، بالاضافة إلى عضويته في المجموعات العلمية التدعمية لإعداد مهمات رحلات أبوللو على سطح القمر. 

شغل منصب سكرتير لجنة اختيار مواقع هبوط سفن برنامج أبوللو على سطح القمر. 

كما كان رئيساً لفريق تدريبات رواد الفضاء في العلوم عامة وتصوير القمر خاصة. 

شغل منصب رئيس أبحاث التجارب الخاصة بالمراقبات الأرضية من الفضاء والتصوير وذلك في مشروع الرحلة الفضائية المشتركة أبوللو ـ سويوز في عام 1975. 

قام د. الباز بتدريس علم الجيولوجيا في جامعات أسيوط بمصر من عام 1958 ـ 1960 وميزوري بامريكا من عام 1963 إلى 1964 وهيدلبرج في ألمانيا من عام 1964 ـ 1965. 

في عام 1966 عمل في الاستكشاف عن النفط في خليج السويس بقسم التنقيب في شركة بان امريكان وذلك قبل التحاقه بشركة بلل في عام 1967. 

وفي عام 1973 عمل كرئيس الملاحظة الكونية والتصوير في مشروع Apollo- soyuz الذي قام بأول مهمة أمريكية سوفييتية في تموز 1975. 

وفي عام 1986 انضم إلى جامعة بوسطن، في مركز الاستشعار عن بعد باستخدام تكنولوجيا الفضاء في مجالات الجيولوجيا والجغرافيا، وقد طور نظام الاستشعار عن بعد في اكتشاف بعض الآثار المصرية. 

كتب د. الباز 12 كتاباً، منها أبوللو فوق القمر، الصحراء والأراضي الجافة، حرب الخليج والبيئة، أطلس لصور الأقمار الصناعية للكويت، ويشارك في المجلس الاستشاري لعدة مجلات علمية عالمية. كتب مقالات عديدة، وتمت لقاءات كثيرة عن قصة حياته وصلت إلى الأربعين، منها "النجوم المصرية في السماء"، "من الأهرام إلى القمر"، "الفتى الفلاح فوق القمر"، وغيرها. 

انتخب د. الباز كعضو أو مبعوث أو رئيس لما يقرب من 40 من المعاهد والمجالس واللجان، منها انتخابه مبعوثا لأكاديمية العالم الثالث للعلوم TWAS عام 1985، وأصبح من مجلسها الاستشاري عام 1997، وعضوا في مجلس العلوم والتكنولوجيا الفضائية، ورئيسا لمؤسسة الحفاظ على الآثار المصرية، وعضوا في المركز الدولي للفيزياء الأكاديمية في اليونسكو، مبعوث الأكاديمية الأفريقية للعلوم، زميل الأكاديمية الإسلامية للعلوم بباكستان، وعضوا مؤسسا في الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم بلبنان، ورئيسا للجمعية العربية لأبحاث الصحراء. 

حصل د. الباز على ما يقرب من 31 جائزة، منها: جائزة إنجاز أبوللو، الميدالية المميزة للعلوم، جائزة تدريب فريق العمل من ناسا، جائزة فريق علم القمريات، جائزة فريق العمل في مشروع أبوللو الأمريكي السوفييتي، جائزة ميريت من الدرجة الأولى من الرئيس أنور السادات، جائزة الباب الذهبي من المعهد الدولي في بوسطن، الابن المميز من محافظة الدقهلية، وقد سميت مدرسته الابتدائية باسمه، وهو ضمن مجلس أمناء الجمعية الجيولوجية في أمريكا، المركز المصري للدراسات الاقتصادية، مجلس العلاقات المصرية الأمريكية. وقد أنشأت الجمعية الجيولوجية في أمريكا جائزة سنوية باسمه أطلق عليها "جائزة فاروق الباز لأبحاث الصحراء". 

تبلغ أوراق د. الباز العلمية المنشورة إلى ما يقرب من 540 ورقة علمية، سواء قام بها وحيدا أو بمشاركةآخرين، ويشرف على العديد من رسائل الدكتوراه. 

جال د. فاروق العالم شرقا وغربا، وحاضر في العديد من المراكز البحثية والجامعات، أحب الرحلات الكشفية، وجمع العينات الصخرية منذ الصغر. 




**د. محمد البرادعى 


**ولد الدكتور محمد البرادعى المدير العام للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية بالقاهرة فى 17 يونيو عام 1942 وقد أعلن فوزه بجائزة نوبل للسلام مناصفة مع الوكالة يوم الجمعة الموافق 7 اكتوبر عام 2005 . 

عين البرادعى فى هذا المنصب فى ديسمبر 1997 وأعيد تعيينه لفترة ثانية فى سبتمبر 2001 قبل أن يتم التجديد له أوائل شهر اكتوبر. وكان الدكتور البرادعى من قبل أحد كبار موظفى أمانة الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية حيث شغل فيها منذ عام 1984 عددا من المناصب الرفيعة بما فى ذلك منصب مستشارها القانونى ثم فى عام 1993 منصب مساعد المدير العام لشئون العلاقات الخارجية. 

والدكتور البرادعى هو نجل المرحوم الاستاذ مصطفى البرادعى المحامى ونقيب المحامين الأسبق وحصل على درجة ليسانس حقوق فى جامعة القاهرة عام 1962 ثم على درجة الدكتوراة فى القانون الدولى فى كلية الحقوق جامعة نيويورك عام 1974وحصل البرادعى أيضا على العديد من درجات الدكتوراة الفخرية من جامعات ومراكز دولية. 

وقد بدأ حياته المهنية فى السلك الدبلوماسى المصرى فى عام 1964 حيث عمل مرتين عضوا فى بعثة مصر الدائمة لدى الأمم المتحدة فى كل من نيويورك وجنيف كما عمل فى الفترة من 1974 الى 1978 مستشارا لوزير الخارجية. 

درس محمد البرادعي القانون بجامعة القاهرة وبدأ مشواره الدبلوماسي مع وزارة الخارجية في 1964 وعمل مع بعثة مصر الدائمة الى الامم المتحدة في كل من نيويورك وجنيف. 

وفى عام 1980 ترك البرادعى السلك الدبلوماسى ليصبح زميلا فى معهد الامم المتحدة للتدريب والبحوث (يونيتار) مسئولا عن برامج القانون الدولى ومن عام 1981 الى عام 1987 كان البرادعى أستاذا غير متفرغ للقانون الدولى فى كلية الحقوق جامعة نيويورك. 

وخلال حياته المهنية كدبلوماسى وموظف دولى وأكاديمى أصبح البرادعى على دراية وثيقة بعمل المنظمات الدولية لاسيما فى مجالات السلم والأمن الدوليين. وقد ألقى الكثير من المحاضرات فى مجالات القانون والمنظمات الدولية ونزع السلاح والاستخدامات السلمية فى الطاقة النووية كما كتب العديد من المقالات والكتب فى تلك المسائل. 

والدكتور البرادعى عضو فى عدد من الرابطات المهنية منها رابطة القانون الدولى والجمعية الأمريكية للقانون الدولى .وهو متزوج من السيدة عايدة الكاشف المدرسة بالمدرسة الدولية فى فيينا ولديهما بنت ليلى وابن مصطفى مهندس صوتيات وكلاهما يعمل ويقيم فى لندن. 

ويتم تسليم جائزة نوبل في تاريخ 10 ديسمبر وهو يوم وفاة الصناعي السويدي صاحب جائزة نوبل من كل عام لمن يقوم بالأبحاث البارزة أو لمن يستطيع ان يبتكر تقنيات جديدة أو من يقوم بخدمات إجتماعية نبيلة. 

وتعد جائزة نوبل أعلى مرتبة من الثناء والإطراء على مستوى العالم والأب الروحي لها هو الصناعي السويدي ومخترع الديناميت الفريد نوبل إذ قام السويدي نوبل بالمصادقة على الجائزة السنوية في وصيته التي وثقها في النادي السويدي-النرويجي في 27 نوفمبر عام 1895. 

وقد أقيم أول إحتفال لتقديم جائزة نوبل في الآداب , الفيزياء, الكيمياء, والطب في الأكاديمية الملكية الموسيقية في مدينة ستوكهولم السويدية عام 1901 وابتداء من عام 1902 قام الملك بنفسه بتسليم جائزة نوبل للأشخاص الحائزين عليها. 

وقال البرادعي للصحفيين ان الجائزة اعتراف بعمل وكالته وتشجيع لها على مواصلة جهودها. واضاف ان "منح الجائزة يبعث برسالة قوية .. (استمروا فيما انتم تعملون) .. لا تنحازوا وتصرفوا باستقامة .. وهذا ما نزمع ان نفعله." ومضى يقول "ميزة الحصول على هذا الاعتراف اليوم هو انه سيقوي عزيمتي." واضاف البرادعي "انها مسؤولية لكنها ايضا تعطي دعما." 

وقال البرادعي للصحفيين انه كان واثقا من انه لن يفوز رغم انه كان مرشحا مفضلا لانه لم يتلق المكالمة الهاتفية المبكرة التقليدية من لجنة نوبل. وعلم بفوزه فقط اثناء مشاهدة المراسم التي اذاعها التلفزيون. وقال "جاءت مفاجأة تماما بالنسبة لي". وتابع "كنت اشاهد التلفزيون مع زوجتي الساعة الحادية عشر ونحن مدركان تماما اننا لم نحصل عليها لانني لم اتلق الاتصال ثم سمعت باللغة النرويجية اسم الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية واسمي بالنرويجية هو نفسه ووقفت انا وزوجتي وتعانقنا وغمرتنا السعادة والفخر". ويعد البرادعي اول مصري يفوز بجائزة نوبل للسلام منذ الرئيس أنور السادات في عام 1978. 


*
*د.مجدى يعقوب 
*
*

**جراح مصرى عالمى متخصص فى جراحة القلب. 

ولد د/ مجدى يعقوب عام 1935 في مدينة بلبيس في محافظة الشرقية. حصل على بكالوريوس الطب من جامعة القاهرة مستشفى القصر العيني - ثم عمل جراحاً نائباً في قسم عمليات الصدر في المستشفى . ثم سافر الى ( أنجلترا) عام 1962 لاستكمال دراساته وحصل على درجة الزمالة الملكية في الجراحة من ثلاث جامعات بريطانية هي لندن وأدنبرة وجلاسكو. وعمل باحثاً في جامعة شيكاغو الاميركية عام 1969 م. ولمهارته ترأس قسم جراحة القلب عام 1972م ثم عمل استاذاً لجراحة القلب في مستشفى برومتون في لندن عام 1986، ثم رئيساً لمؤسسة زراعة القلب في بريطانيا عام 1987. وأخيراً استقر في عمله كاستاذ لجراحة القلب والصدر في جامعة لندن. وبلغت أبحاثه العالمية أكثر من 400 بحث متخصص في جراحة القلب والصدر. 

و قام الدكتور مجدي يعقوب خلال عمله في المستشفيات البريطانية منذ عام 1962 بالكثير من الاساليب الجراحية لعلاج أمراض القلب وخاصة الوراثية. وكان الدكتور ثاني طبيب يجري عملية زراعة قلب بعد الدكتور كريستيان برنارد (1967 م) وقد أجرى ما يزيد على ألفي عملية زرع قلب خلال ربع قرن. وعُرف عن يعقوب التفكير دوماً في الجراحات المعقدة، ورغبته الدائمة في تحدي صعوباتها. وقد اكتشف أيضاً اساليب تقنية من شأنها تعزيز مهارات الجراحين، بما يمكنهم من اجراء عمليات كانت يوماً ما اشبه بالمستحيلة. 

وشغل يعقوب منصب مدير البحوث والتعليم الطبي ومستشاراً فخرياً لكلية الملك ادوار الطبية في لاهور في باكستان ، اضافة الى رئاسة مؤسسة زراعة القلب والرئتين البريطانية. نال لقب بروفسور في جراحة القلب عام 1985. وفي عام 1991 منحته ملكة بريطانيا لقب سير.
**
*

----------


## حسام عمر

*أهــم شخصيات مصر 






السياسه :

جمال عبد الناصر - محمد انور السادات - محمد حسنى مبارك - محمد نجيب 
أحمد عرابى - سعد زغلول - صفيه زغلول - طلعت حرب -عزيز المصرى
عمر مكرم -فتحى نجيب - محمد كريم - محمود النقراشى - مصطفى كامل
محمد فريد - عمرو موسى - مصطفى النحاس - عبدالحكيم عامر -
عبدالمنعم رياض - أمــين هــويـدى -مكرم عبيد - يوسف صديق 
عبد اللطيف البغدادي - حسين الشافعى - علي ماهر - عبد الرحمن عزام 
محمد عبد الخالق حسونة - أحمد عصمت عبد المجيد . 



العلوم


مجدي يعقوب - محمد شرف‏ -محمود الفلكي -يحيي المشد 
محمد كمال إسماعيل -على مصطفى مشرفة -زغلول النجار -سمير نجيب 
سميرة موسى -سيد عبدالواحد ‏ -فاروق الباز -محمد البرادعى 
أحمد زكي عاكف ‏ -أحمد زويل -أحمد ‏مستجير -إسماعيل سراج الدين ‏ 
حسن فتحي ‏ -زاهي حواس ‏ ‏ -د. مصطفى السيد 



الادب

مجيد طوبيا - محمد حسين هيكل -رجاء النقاش -محمد عبدالحليم عبدالله -محمد أبوحديد 
محمود تيمور -مصطفي لطفي المنفلوطي -مصطفى الشكعة -ملك حفنى ناصف -مصطفى نظيف ‏ 
نجيب محفوظ - نعم الباز -يحيى حقى -يعقوب الشارونى -يوسف إدريس -يوسف السباعى 
يوسف أبورية -على الراعى -فتحى غانم -محمد فريد ابو حديد -حسن الباشا -روزاليوسف 
سهير القلماوي -شكرى غالى -طه حسين -عائشة التيمورية -عائشة عبدالرحمن -عباس العقاد 
عبدالحميد السحار -عبدالحميد يونس -عبدالعال الحمامصى -عبدالقادر القط -عبدالوهاب عزام 
فكرى أباظة -كامل الكيلانى -كمال الملاخ -لطيفة الزيات -محمد محمود شعبان -زكى مبارك
إبراهيم عبدالقادر المازنى -إحسان عبدالقدوس -أحمد حسن الزيات -أحمد سويلم -شوقى ضيف 
أحمد كمال ‏ ‏ -أحمد هيكل -أحمد على مرسى -أسعد نديم -أمين غراب -أمينة السعيد -أنيس منصور 
توفيق الحكيم -ثروت أباظة -ثروت عكاشة -جمال الغيطاني -حسين مؤنس -لويس عوض -
مصطفى صادق الرافعى .




الدين 

عبدالحليم محمود -محمد مأمون الشناوى -متولى الشعراوى -محمد الفحام 
محمود خليل الحصري -محمود شلتوت -محمود علي البنا -عبدالباسط عبدالصمد 
عطية صقر -علي جمعة -محمد أبوزهرة -محمد الغزالى -سيد طنطاوى 
مصطفي إسماعيل -أبوالعينين شعيشع -أبوالوفا التفتازانى -أحمد حسن الباقورى 
أحمد عمر هاشم -أحمد فهمي أبوسنة -جادالحق علي جادالحق -حسنين مخلوف 
زغلول النجار 








الموسيقى 

محرم فؤاد -محمد القصبجى -محمد رشدي ‏‏ ‎ -محمد عبدالمطلب -محمد عبدالوهاب 
محمد فوزى -محمد قنديل -منير الوسيمى ‏ -محمود شكوكو ‏ ‏ -مرسى عزيز ‏ ‏ -منير مراد 
نجاة -الشيخ‎ يوسف المنيلاوي‎ ‎ -يوسف جريس -سمحة الخولى‏‎ ‎ -سيد مكاوى 
شادية -شهرزاد ‏ ‏‏-صالح عبدالحي -عبدالحليم حافظ -عبدالحليم نويرة‏ -عبدالعزيز محمود 
عبده الحامولي -فريد الأطرش -كارم محمود -كامل الخلعي -كمال الطويل -ليلى مراد 
إبراهيم حموده ‏-أبوبكر خيرت -‏ أحمد فؤاد حسن‏ -أم كلثوم 
بليغ حمدي ‏ -جمال سلامة ‏ -حسن أبوالسعود ‏ ‎ -داوود حسني ‏ ‏-راجح داوود 
رتيبة الحفنى ‏‎ ‎ -رفعت جرانه -رياض السنباطي -زكريا أحمد -سلامة حجازى 




الفن التشكيلى 

كوثر الشريف -مصطفى بكير -محمد ناجى-محمود سعيد -محمود مختار 
مريم عبدالعليم -مصطفى حسين ‏ -يوسف فرنسيس ‏ -يوسف كامل -محمد صبري 
عبد المنعم رخا -حسين بيكار -راغب عـياد‏ -سعيد الصدر -صبرى راغب -صلاح جاهين ‏ 
صلاح طاهر -عمر النجدى -سيف وانلى -الكسندر صاروخان‏ -آدم حنين‏ -أدهم وانلي 
الحسين فوزى محمود -انجي افلاطون -تحية حليم -جاذبية سرى -جمال السجينى 
حامد ندا -حسن حشمت 






الشعر

عبدالرحمن الشرقاوى -عزيز أباظة -علي محمود طه -فؤاد حداد - احمد فؤاد نجم 
فاروق جويدة -فاروق شوشة -محمد إبراهيم أبوسنة -إسماعيل صبرى 
بيرم التونسى -حافظ ابراهيم -صالح جودت -صلاح جاهين -صلاح عبدالصبور 
طاهر أبوفاشا -عائشة التيمورية -عبدالرحمن الأبنودى -ابراهيم ناجى -أحمد سويلم 
أحمد شوقي -أحمد رامى -أحمد عبدالمعطى حجازى -أحمد محرم -السيد حجاب ‏ ‏ -أمل دنقل 



المسرح 


عبدالرحيم الزرقاني -عزيز أبأظة -على الكسار -نجيب الريحاني 
نعمان عاشور -يعقوب صنوع -يوسف وهبي -عبدالرحمن الشرقاوي 
زكريا الحجاوى -زكى طليمات -سعد أردش -سعدالدين وهبة -سلامة حجازى 
سميحة أيوب -سمير العصفورى -عبدالرحمن الشافعي -السيد حافظ -ألفريد فرج 
أمين الهنيدي -أمين صدقي -أمينة رزق -بديع خيري -توفيق الحكيم -جورج أبيض 
دولت أبيض - فؤاد المهندس - عبدالمنعم مدبولى - ابوبكر عزت - محمد صبحى  




السينما 

الفنان العالمى عمر الشريف - الاسطوره احمد زكى - الزعيم عادل امام
فريد شوقى -كرم مطاوع -كمال الشناوي -كمال الشيخ -كمال الملاخ 
لبنى عبد العزيز -ليلي طاهر -ليلى فوزى -ماجدة -محسن سرحان 
محفوظ عبدالرحمن -محمد السبع -محمد الكحلاوى -محمد توفيق 
محمد رضا -محمد صبحي -محمود المليجى -محمود عبدالعزيز ‏ 
محمود مرسى -محمود ياسين -مريم فخرالدين -ممدوح الليثى 
نادية لطفي -نعيمة عاكف -نور الشريف -هدى سلطان 
هند رستم -هنرى بركات -وحيد حامد ‏ -وحيد سيف 
يحيى العلمى -يحيى الفخرانى -يحيى شاهين -يسرى الجندى 
يوسف جوهر ‏ ‏ -يوسف شاهين -يوسف شعبان -روحية خالد 
زبيدة ثروت -زكريا الحجاوي -زكي رستم -زهرة العلا 
زوزو الحكيم -زوزو ماضي -زوزو نبيل -زينات صدقي 
سراج منير -سعاد حسنى -سعاد نصر -سعد عبدالوهاب 
سعيد صالح ‏ -سعيد مرزوق -سمير غانم ‏ ‏ -سميرة أحمد 
سناء جميل -سهير البابلي -شادي عبدالسلام -شادية 
شكري سرحان -عادل إمام -عاطف سالم -عبدالفتاح القصري 
عبدالله غيث -عبدالمنعم إبراهيم -عبدالمنعم مدبولي -عبدالوارث عسر 
عزت العلايلي -عزيزة أمير -عقيلة راتب -علي الكسار -على بدرخان 
عماد حمدى -عمر الشريف فؤاد المهندس فاتن حمامة فاخر فاخر 
فاطمة رشدي آسيا إبراهيم الشقنقيري إبراهيم سعفان أبوبكر عزت 
أحمد الحداد أحمد راتب أحمد رمزى أحمد زكى أحمـد مظهر أسامـة أنور عكاشـة 
إسماعيل ياسين السيد بدير إلهام شاهين أمين الهنيدي أمينة رزق إنعام محمد على 
أنور وجديبشارة واكيم بهيجة حافظ ثريا حلمى جمالات زايد جميل راتب حسن الإمام 
حسن البارودي حسن فايق حسن مصطفى حسن يوسف ‏ حسين الشربيني حسين رياض 
حسين صدقي حسين كمال ‏ ‏ حمدى أحمد حمدى غيث حنان ترك ‏ ‏ خيرى بشارة 
داود عبدالسيد رأفت الميهي رشدى اباظة رمسيس مرزوق  










الفكر 

د. عبدالعظيم رمضان -زكي نجيب محمود -رفاعة الطهطاوى -زكي بدوي 
عائشة عبدالرحمن -عبدالرحمن الرافعي -عبدالعزيز جاويش -عبدالرحمن الجبرتى 
عثمان أمين -عبدالرزاق السنهوري على مبارك -قاسم أمين -محمد عبده -
أحمد أمين -أحمد شفيق -أحمد لطفى السيد -أمينة السعيد -أحمد الجندي ‏ ‏ -جبرائيل تكلا ‏ ‏ ‏ 
نبوية موسى -جمال حمدان ‏ -سلامة موسى -شفيق غربال -هدى شعراوي 
يونان لبيب رزق - د.مصطفى محمود*

----------


## حسام عمر

**

*الاقتصاد

**العملة الورقية فئة جنيه واحدمر الاقتصاد المصري بأطوار و أنماط عديدة. و هو يتجه الآن إلى نمط السوق المفتوح مما أدى إلى زيادة الاستثمارات الأجنبية.

يَعتمدُ اقتصادُ مصر بشكل رئيسي على الزراعة و السياحة و النفط و الصناعات البتروكيماوية و الإعلام. انظر كذلك: قائمة شركات مصرية .

يعد اقتصاد مصر من الاقتصاديات القليلة المتنوعة في الشرق الأوسط و غير المعتمدة على البترول كما هو الحال في دول الخليج و العراق، كما توجد سوق مال (بورصة) نشطة.

خلال ربع القرن الماضي كان معدل النمو الاقتصادي في مصر يتراوح ما بين 4-5%، إلا أن مصر تحقق الآن نموا سنويا في الناتج القومي قدره 7%. و الاقتصاد المصري هو الثاني حجما بين الدول العربية بعد السعودية ،لكنة يشكل الاقتصاد الأكبر حجما في الوطن العربى الغير معتمد على البترول ويعد الاقتصاد الحادى عشر في الشرق الأوسط من حيث دخل الفرد . كما يعد الاقتصاد المصري الثاني أفريقيا بعد جنوب إفريقيا من حيث الناتج الاجمالى. ومصر تحتل المركز الثاني أفريقيا بعد جنوب أفريقيا و قبل نيجيريا في الناتج القومى الإجمالي برصيد بقترب من 200 مليار دولار (قيمة إسمية) أو ما يوازي 480 مليار دولار (قيمة القوة الشرائية)[21] وهو مايتعدى 1 تريليون جنيه مصري.

مصر عضو في مجموعة 15 G15 وهي مجموعة من الدول التي تطبق برامج النمو الاقتصادي ودخلت مصر ضمن 5 دول من أفريقيا وهي: نيجيريا، كينيا، الجزائر، والسنغال.

يصل معدل البطالة في البلاد إلى 9.1% حسب 2007 .[22]
*
**



*السياحة

تعتمد الدولة على السياحة كمصدر مهم من أهم مصادر الدخل القومى لديها ، وتعتمد في ذلك على الآثار العديدة التي نتجت عن تنوع الحضارات واختلافها على مر العصور بها ، من حضارات فرعونية وقبطية ورومانية وإسلامية ، بالإضافة إلى جوها المعتدل , ومناخها الممتاز طوال العام , هذا غير أنها تطل على البحر الأحمر من جهة الشرق ، والذي يضم أنقى مياه ، وحتوى في قيعانه الشعب المرجانية والأسماك العديدة وتعرج الشاطىء أدى إلى ظهور العديد من الموانىء الطبيعية ، كما أن بها رياضات عديدة تجتذب الرياضين ،رياضة مسلية كالغوص ، يبلغ عدد السائحين في مصر أكثر من (9.79)لعام (2007)، وتحتل المرتبة 58 من 128 دولة عالميا في مؤشر تنافسية السياح.
*
**



*الاتصالات

**بدأت صناعة الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية نشاطها في مصر عام 1854 حين تم افتتاح أول خطوط التلغراف بين محافظتي القاهرة و الإسكندرية ، فيما شهد عام 1881 تركيب أول خط هاتفي بين المحافظتين.

في سبتمبر 1999 تم الإعلان عن المشروع القومى للنهضة التكنولوجية والذي يعكس الاهتمام الكبير الذي تعطية الدولة لضرورة الإسراع في النهوض بصناعة واستخدام تكنولوجيا المعلومات لخدمة أهداف التنمية في مصر وكان يجب لترجمة مشروع النهضة إلى واقع ملموس أن يتم إعداد وتنفيذ العديد من المشروعات واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتنمية الصناعات.

ويوجد بمصر ثلاث شركات تقدم خدمة الجوال ألا وهي:

**شركة فوادفون مصر و هي شركة مساهمة تملكها فودافون جروب و الشركة المصرية للإتصالات 
شركة موبينيل لصاحبها نجيب ساويرس. 
شركة اتصالات مصر. 
الإنترنت في مصر عدد مشتركين الانترنت فى مصر حوالى 13 مليون لعام 2008
البريد :عدد مكاتب البريد الحكومية 3،581 مكتب .
*
**
*التلفاز

**مصر من الدول التي سعت إلى امتلاك و إطلاق أقمار صناعية خاصة بها أطلقت علي أولها اسم نايل سات101 واطلقت بعد ذلك اقمار أخرى منهانايل سات102 ايجيبت سات1{لاغراض بحثيه} كما تسعى مصر لإطلاق اربع اقمار بحثيه أخرى خلال العقدين القادمين لاستكشاف الصحراء ودراسه اماكن البترول والغاز الطبيعى.

كما أن التليفزيون وصناعة السينما في مصر تزود معظم السوق العربية بالأعمال الفنية التي تنتج في مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي في القاهرة. وبعد تدشين منطقة الإعلام الحرة عام 2000، تسعى مصر الآن إلى استقطاب شركات عاملة في الإعلام بمنحها فرصة استخدام منشآتها الإعلامية وتقديم الدعم الحكومي .

توجد قناتان رسميتان من قنوات التلفزيون المصري وثماني قنوات محلية. وتخضع كل المحطات التلفزيونية الأرضية لسيطرة اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون التابع للحكومة.

بدأ بث أول قناة فضائية مصرية عام 1990، ويضم قطاع الفضائيات الآن المصرية 1 وقناة النيل الدولية التي تبث برامجها بالانجليزية والفرنسية والعبرية. كما بدأ البث التجريبي لقنوات النيل المتخصصة في 31 مايو/أيار 1998 والبث الفعلي أكتوبر/تشرين أول من ذات العام. وتبث إرسالها على أقمار النايل سات وانتلسات واسيا سات وبنما سات وعددها 12 قناة منها: قناة النيل للأخبار وقنوات للدراما والاسره والطفل وللرياضة وللثقافة وللمنوعات وللتعليم والبحث العلمي.

وفي نوفمبر/تشرين ثاني من عام 2001 بدأ بث أول شبكة فضائية تلفزيونية خاصة في مصر هي دريم ، التي تبث على قناتين، كما تشمل حاليا القنوات الخاصة في مصر مثل: قناة الناس وأو تي في و تميمة و قناة مصر السياحية وقنوات مزيكا وقنوات ميلودي والمحور والحياة وموجه كوميدى.

وتستقطب قنوات التلفزيون المصري أعدادا كبيرة من المشاهدين في الخارج.

ويعد التلفزيون المصري ثاني أقدم التلفزيونات العربية بعد التلفزيون العراقى إلا أن المصري الأكثر إنجازات وشهرة.

الإذاعة

بدأ البث الإذاعي في مصر للمرة الأولي في عشرينيات القرن العشرين، حيث كانت الإذاعات وقتها مركزة في القاهرة و الإسكندرية، و ملكا لجمعيات أهلية وأفراد.

و في 31 مايو 1934 بدأ بث أول محطة إذاعية في مصر تملكها الحكومة.[24]

توجد في مصر ثمانية إذاعات محلية تبث برامجها على الموجات المتوسطة والقصيرة وموجة أف أم. كما توجد إذاعة خارجية هي إذاعة القاهرة الكبري التي تبث برامجها على الموجات القصيرة بثلاث وثلاثين لغة. إضافة إلى إذاعة صوت العرب التي تبث بالعربية فقط وتوجه برامجها إلى أوروبا والشرق الأوسط، و إذاعة نايل اف ام الخاصة التي تقدم موسيقا البوب الغربية، ونجوم اف ام الخاصة التي تقدم الأغاني الشبابية العربية واذاعه راديو مصر التابعه لهيئه الاذاعه والتليفزيون وهى اذاعه غنائيه اخباريه.
*
**



*الصحف

وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط هي الوكالة الرسمية. وتصدر في مصر العديد من الصحف اليومية والمجلات. ولدى بعض تلك الصحف والمجلات مواقع على الإنترنت باللغة العربية. و تصدر صحف باللغات الإنجليزية و الفرنسية، إلى جنب صحف الجاليات مثل الأرمينية.
*
**



*التعليم في مصر

**تشرف الدولة ممثلة في وزارة التربية والتعليم على مراحل التعليم الأساسي الذي يشمل المرحلتين الابتدائية ست سنوات، والإعدادية لثلاث سنوات، كما تشرف على التعليم الثانوي الذي ينقسم إلى عام وفني وتجاري، ويسمح للأفراد بإنشاء وإدارة المدارس في مختلف المراحل. وتحدد نتيجة اختبار الثانوية قبول الطلاب في الجامعات وهي العملية التي يديرها سنويا مكتب تنسيق القبول في الجامعات المصرية.

تشرف وزارة التعليم العالي على مراحل التعليم الجامعي، و مؤخرا أصبح من حق الجهات الخاصة إنشاء و إدارة الجامعات والمعاهد.

كما يوجد نمط مواز للتعليم يشرف عليه الأزهر في كل مراحل التعليم، انتهاء بجامعة الأزهر الذي تدرس العلوم الشرعية إلى جانب "الدنيوية".

يوجد في مصر 23 جامعة حكومية، بالإضافة إلي أكثر من 10 جامعات خاصة. هذا بجانب العديد من المعاهد العليا الحكومية والخاصة.* 
**




*الفنون والآداب

**بحكم تاريخها و إمكاناتها البشرية و اتصالها بأوروبا، ظلت مصر لفترة طويلة في العصر الحديث رائدة ثقافيا في العالم العربي، فتصدر كتابها و مفكروها و مؤلفوها و فنانونها التشكيليين و موسيقيوها مجالات الإنتاج الثقافي العربي، كما أن القاهرة العاصمة الثقافية الأنشط عربيا إذ قامت بها حياة ثقافية و أدبية و فنية مبكرة و متصلة إلى الآن.

كما قامت في مصر مبكرا صناعة الإعلام و السينما و الفنون، و لها حاليا أكثر من 30 قناة فضائية و إنتاج للأفلام يتجاوز ال 100 فيلم سنويا. كما كانت دار الأوبرا الخديوية قبل احتراقها أول دار أوبرا في الشرق الأوسط و العالم النامي.

**يشكل الأدب جانبا هاما من الحياة الثقافية المصرية، حيث كان الروائيون و الشعراء المصريون من أول من ساهم في تشكيل الأنماط المعاصرة لهذين الشكلين الأدبيين في العربية.

الفنون التشكلية

مارس المصريون منذ القدم فنون الرسم و النحت. بدخول المسيحية نشأت مدرسة مصرية في فن الأيقونات و تطورت أساليب الزخارف، و برع المصريون المسيحيون و من بعدهم المسلمون في فنون الزخرفة و النقوش في الأغراض المعمارية و الحياتية التطبيقية.

في العصر الحديث، أعاد فنانون من أمثال محمود مختار و جمال السجيني بعث روح مصرية في فن النحت تستلهم ماضيه و تختلف عن المدارس الأوربية التي كانت الوحيدة المتاحة لجيل الرواد هؤلاء، و كذلك في فن الرسم.
*
**



*الأعياد الوطنية والمناسبات الدينية

**الاعياد التي تتعطل بها الدوائر الرسمية في مصر وتعتبر يوم عطلة رسمية لكافة المواطنين

الأعياد الإسلامية بالتقويم الهجري

رأس السنةالسنة الهجرية: الأول من محرم بالتقويم الهجري 
المولد النبوي: الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول بالتقويم الهجري 
عيد الفطر: الأول والثاني والثالث من شوال بالتقويم الهجري 
الوقوف بعرفة: التاسع من ذي الحجة بالتقويم الهجري 
عيد الأضحى: من العاشر إلى الثالث عشر من ذي الحجة بالتقويم الهجري 

الأعياد المسيحية الرسمية

عيد الميلاد المجيد: 7 يناير. 

الأعياد الوطنية بالتقويم الميلادي

عيد الشرطة: 25 يناير. 
عيد تحرير طابا :19 مارس (للطلبة بالمدارس والجامعات) 
عيد تحرير سيناء: 25 أبريل. 
عيد العمال: 1 مايو. 
شم النسيم: الخامس من إبريل . 
ثورة 23 يوليو: 23 يوليو. 
عيد القوات المسلحة: 6 أكتوبر.

أعياد لا تعطل فيها الوزارات و الهيئات و المصالح الحكومية

عيد الجلاء: 18 يونية 
وفاء النيل: النصف الثانى من اغسطس 
عيد مدينة السويس والمقاومة الشعبية : 24 أكتوبر 
عيد النصر : 23 ديسمبر*

----------


## حسام عمر

**

*السياسة*

*المكتب الرئاسي بقصر الرئاسةقامت الجمهورية في مصر في 23 يوليو 1952 برئاسة محمد نجيب كأول رئيس للجمهورية مصر وخلفه بعد ذلك جمال عبدالناصر الذي عزله من مجلس قيادة الثورة وتولى الحكم ويكون تعيين رئيس مجلس الوزراء من قبل رئيس الجمهورية.

بالرغم من أن الدولة يفترض أنها منظمة في شكل نظام تعدد أحزاب شبه رئاسي تتوزع فيه السلطة ما بين رئيس الجمهورية و رئيس الوزراء ويكرس الفصل ما بين سلطات ثلاث؛ تشريعية وتنفيذية وقضائية، إلا أن السلطة تتركز فعليا في يد رئيس الجمهورية الذي يتم اختياره في انتخابات .

جرت آخر انتخابات رئاسية في سبتمبر 2005 والتي فاز فيها الرئيس حسني مبارك بفارق كبير عن أقرب منافسيه أيمن نور، رئيس حزب الغد.

كما تقام في جمهورية مصر انتخابات تشريعية متعددة الأحزاب لانتخاب نواب مجلس الشعب، تغير نظام الانتخاب فيها مرات عدة، كما اختلفت فيما يتعلق بالسماح للمستقلين بالترشح.

جرت آخر انتخابات تشريعية في نوفمبر 2005 تالية لانتخابات الرئاسة.

صحب كل من الانتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية حراك سياسي كبير شمل فئات كانت عازفة عن المشاركة السياسية وكسرا "وجيزا" لحالة الركود السياسي التي جثمت على مصر منذ عقود بسبب هيمنة الحزب الوطني الديموقراطي ، كما لا يزال العمل ساريا بقانون الطوارئ منذ 1981، و إن كانت نسبه كبيرة من الشعب لا تزال عازفة عن المشاركة السياسية وهو ما تجلى بشكل أكبر في انتخابات المحليات في 2008 التي كانت الحكومة أجلتها سنتين.

توجه العديد من الانتقادات من قبل منظمات حقوقية ومنظمات رسمية وغير رسمية للنظام الحاكم فيما يتعلق بالديمقراطية وحرية الرأي والتعبير والحرية الدينية والعقائدية واضطهاد الأقليات.
*
**



*السكان

**وسط القاهرة و يظهر في الصورة مبني دار أوبرا القاهرة مركز الفنون الرئيس في المدينةيتركز أغلب سكان مصر في وادي النيل، بالذات في المدينتين الكبرتين، القاهرة الكبرى التي بها تقريبا ربع السكان، و الإسكندرية؛ كما يعيش أغلب السكان الباقين في الدلتا و على ساحلي البحر المتوسط و البحر الأحمر و مدن قناة السويس.

بلغ عدد المصريين داخل البلاد وخارجها 76 مليون نسمة تقريبا في تعداد عام 2009 [3] بزيادة قدرها 24.37% عن تعداد 1996. منهم 72 مليونا و579 ألفا و30 نسمة في الداخل و في الخارج ثلاثة ملايين. من سكان البلاد 30 مليونا و 949 ألف نسمة من الحضر، و يسكن الريف 41 مليونا و629 ألفا و341 نسمة. و يقدر معدل الزيادة السكانية خلال السنوات الأخيرة بنحو 1،3%.

تشغل مصر الترتيب السادس عشر عالميًا من حيث عدد السكان[4] و الثالث أفريقياً بعد نيجيريا و إثيوبيا من حيث عدد السكان [5]، و الترتيب المائة وأربعة وعشرون عالميا من حيث الكثافة السكانية [6] ، و هي أكثر الدول العربية سكاناً [7].

عزف المصريون تقليديا عن الهجرة من موطنهم، إلا أنه اعتبارا من سبعينيات القرن العشرين ونتيجة لظهور عائدات البترول في الخليج وما أتاحه ذلك من الطلب على العمالة في دول الخليج العربي و العراق و ليبيا بدأت أعداد متزايدة من السكان خاصة من فئة الشباب في النزوح إلى خارج البلاد إما بصفة مؤقتة للعمل في الدول النفطية و إما بصفة دائمة بالإقامة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و كندا و أستراليا و الاتحاد الأوروبي؛ وذلك وفق ما تسمح به نظم ولوائح الهجرة المطبقة في تلك الدول. لا توجد إحصاءات دقيقة للعدد الحقيقي للمصريين خارج بلادهم، إلا أن تقدير عددهم يتراوح بين أربعة وخمسة ملايين نسمة يوجد ثلثيهم في الدول العربية كعمالة مؤقتة بينما يوجد الثلث الباقي في دول المهجر وهؤلاء هم المهاجرون هجرة دائمة.

يبلغ متوسط الكثافة السكانية في مصر 63 نسمة/كم²، حيث هي في منطقة وادي النيل ودلتاه 900 نسمة/كم² (98% من مجموع السكان على 4% من مساحة البلاد، و هي من أعلى الكثافات السكانية في العالم، و يتوقع أن يصل عدد سكان مصر إذا استمرت الزيادة على الوتيرة الحالية في عام 2017 إلى 86 مليون نسمة.[8]. وهي في الترتيب المائة و سبعة وعشرون عالميًا من حيث كثافة السكان[6].
*
**


*تركيبة السكان

غالب سكان مصر من المصريين وتقدر نسبتهم 99.4% من مجمل السكان. كما تتواجد أيضاً أعراق من النوبيين في الجنوب والبجا جبال البحر الأحمر والبدو الرحل في سيناء، بالإضافة إلى الأرمن و اليونانيين و الإيطاليين و الأتراك و الشركس و الألبان، الغجر اختلفت أعدادهم على مر العصور، إلى جانب السودانيين الذين يعيشون في مصر أو ينتقلون ما بينها و بين شمال السودان, كما يتداخل أيضاً العنصر الأفريقي الأسود بشكل طبيعي و موزع في تركيبة السكان.* 
**


*التقسيم الإداري

**التقسيم الإداري لجمهورية مصر العربية، للمفتاح أنظر الجدول أدناهتقسم جمهورية مصر العربية إداريًا إلى 29 محافظة تتضمن مدينة تعامل إداريًا كمحافظة هي الأقصر. وهذا التقسيم حل محل تقسيم المديريات الذي أنشأه نابليون بونابرت بعد الحملة الفرنسية على مصر ثم محمد علي من بعده.[20] المحافظة في مصر هي قمة هرم التقسيمات الإدارية الذي يتضمن خمسة مستويات (محافظة، مركز، مدينة، حي (في المدن تقسم الأحياء إلى أقسام ثم شياخات)، قرية)، ويرأس كل منها محافظ يعين بواسطة رئيس الجمهورية. معظم المحافظات تتخطى الكثافة السكانية بها ألف نسمة لكل كيلومتر مربع، بينما تقل الكثافة السكانية في المحافظات الثلاث الأكبر مساحة عن نسمتين فقط لكل كيلومتر مربع.

المحافظات إما تكون حضرية بالكامل، أو خليطًا بين مناطق حضرية ومناطق ريفية، والتفريق الرسمي بين الحضر والريف في المحافظات يكون بحسب التقسيمات الإدارية الأدنى، فالمحافظات الحضرية بالكامل ليس بها مراكز، والتي هي تجمعات لمجموعة من القرى تقابل المدينة في المحافظات الحضرية. علاوة على ذلك يمكن أن تكون المحافظة بالكامل عبارة عن مدينة واحدة فقط كما في حالة القاهرة، والإسكندرية. والمدن تقسم إلى أحياء تديرها مجالس محلية منتخبة. ولكل محافظة عاصمة تكون في الغالب أكبر مدنها.

في 17 أبريل، 2008 صدر قرار جمهوري باعتبار حلوان، و 6 أكتوبر محافظتين مستقلتين.

**المحافظات : القاهره - اسكندريه - الغربيه - الشرقيه - المنوفيه - الدقهليه - القليوبيه - البحيره - كفر الشيخ - الجيزه -6 أكتوبر - حلوان -الفيوم - السويس - بورسعيد - الاسماعيليه - البحر الاحمر - مطروح -دمياط - المنيا- قنا - سوهاج - الاقصر - اسيوط - بنى سويف - اسوان - الوادى الجديد - شمال سينا -جنوب سينا .

المدن الكبرى : القاهرة الكبرى, الإسكندرية, بورسعيد، السويس، طنطا ، المحلة الكبرى، الأقصر، المنصورة، أسيوط، المنيا. 

الموانئ: الإسكندرية، شرم الشيخ، دمياط، السويس، بورسعيد، القصير، سفاجة، الغردقة، مرسى علم.( البرلس ودخنه والصمان)، العين السخنة .* 

**



*اللغة

**العربية هي اللغة الرسمية في البلاد، و اللغة الأم للغالبية الساحقة من السكان، و هي محكية في طيف من التنويعات يتغير بتغير الأقاليم، و أكثر التنويعات شيوعا هي لهجة القاهرة التي انتشرت في كل أرجاء البلاد بسبب التعليم و لأنها لغة الصفوة الاقتصادية و السياسية، كما أنها مفهومة في جميع أرجاء العالم الناطق بالعربية بسبب التأثير الثقافي و الإعلامي.

على مرّ التاريخ تحدث المصريون لغات تنتمي إلى العائلة ا?فروآسيوية، بدءا من اللغة المصرية بلهجاتها، مرورا بشكلها الأحدث و هو اللغة القبطية و صولا إلى العربية بعد الفتح العربي و انتشار الإسلام.

يتحدث النوبيون لغتين من عائلة اللغات النوبية الكوشية، كما يتحدث السيويون اللغة السيوية الأمازيغية، و يتحدث العبابدة و البشاريون لغات من عائلة البجا، كما وجدت جماعات من الغجر تحدثوا لغة الدوماري.

إضافة إلى ما سبق فقد وجدت في فترات تاريخية مختلفة جاليات متوطنة في مصر من الأرمن في مصر و الأتراك و اليونانيين و الإيطاليين تحدثوا لغاتهم.

كما أن اللغة الإنجليزية محكية على ألسنة كثير من المواطنين و تُدرس في جميع مراحل التعليم في المدارس الحكومية، كما توجد مدارس تدرس مناهجها باللغات الأجنبية.
*



**


*الديانات

**بحسب دستور عام 1971 الدائم فأن دين الدولة هو الإسلام ويدين به غالبية سكان مصر.

الإسلام : يدين به حوالي 94.4%[10] من سكان مصر حسب إحصائيات الحكومة المصرية، أغلبهم من أهل السنة والجماعة على المذهب الحنفي ومنهم من ينتمي لبعض الطرق الصوفية [11][12][13][14][15]. كما يوجد مسلمون شيعة لكن لا تعداد رسمي لهم. 
المسيحية : يدين بها 5.6%[16] [17] من سكان مصر ، 90% منهم من الأرثوذكس [11][12][13][14]، ومنهم كاثوليك وإنجيليون، كما يوجد رعايا للكنائس السريانية والرومية والأرمنية. ويعد هذا أكبر تجمع للمسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط [18]. 
اليهودية :يوجد حوالي 200 من اليهود في مصر وهم يقطنون الفيوم [19]، هم من تبقوا من إحدى أقدم الجماعات اليهودية في العالم و كانت تضم أغلبية من اليهود القرائين، إلى جانب ربانيين و نورانيين؛ هاجر معظمهم مع بداية الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي في منتصف القرن العشرين. 
البهائية: يوجد حوالي 2000 من البهائيين في مصر [19]. 
كما يوجد كذلك مصريون يعرفون ذواتهم بأنهم لادينيون، إلا أنه لا يوجد تعداد لهم. 

*



**

*مؤسسات دينية

**توجد في مصر مؤسستان دينيتان من أقدم و أهم المؤسسات بالنسبة للدين التي تمثله كل منهما:

الأزهر، الذي بناه الفاطميون لنشر المذهب الإسماعيلي في شمال أفريقيا، قبل أن يحوله صلاح الدين الأيوبي إلى جامعة سنية ليصير أحد أهم أعمدة الإسلام السني في العالم. وشيخ الأزهر الحالى هو الشيخ أحمد الطيب
الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، وهي إحدى أقدم الكنائس المسيحية في العالم و واحدة من الكنائس الخمس الأول، و كنيسة الإسكندرية هي مقر الجالس على كرسي مار مرقس و هو بابا الإسكندرية و بطريارك الكرازة المرقسية، والبابا الحالي هو الأنبا شنودة الثالث*

----------


## حسام عمر

*مصر الأن* 

**


*الأسم : جمهوريه مصر العربيه
العاصمه : القاهره
اللغه : العربيه 
الديانه : الاسلام والمسيحيه 
نظام الحكم : جمهورى
الرئيس: محمد حسنى مبارك
نائب الرئيس : لا يوجد
رئيس الوزراء : أحمد نظيف
السلطه : نشريعيه - مجلس الشعب
تأسيس الدوله : الاسره المصريه الأولى عام 3510 قبل الميلاد 
الاستقلال عن المملكه المتحده : كان فى 28 فبراير 1922 م
اعلان الجمهوريه : 18 يونيه 1953 م وجلاء القوات البريطانيه 18 يونيه 1956
استردادالاراضى المحتله : 6 أكتوبر 1973 وأخرها طابا1989 م 
المساحه : 1,002,450 كم2 (30) - 387,048 ميل مربع 
نسبه المياه من المساحه : 0.632 %
السكان : لعام 2009 85 مليون نسمه
العمله : الجنيه المصرى 
*

**
*اضغط على الصوره للتكبير


*

*جمهوريه مصر العربيه

**جمهورية مصر العربية دولة تقع في أقصى الشمال الشرقي من قارة أفريقيا، يحدها من الشمال الساحل الجنوبي الشرقي للبحر المتوسط ومن الشرق الساحل الشمالي الغربي للبحر الأحمر ومساحتها 1,001,450 كيلومتر مربع. مصر دولة تقع معظم أراضيها في أفريقيا غير أن جزءا من أراضيها، وهي شبه جزيرة سيناء، يقع في قارة آسيا.

تشترك مصر بحدود من الغرب مع ليبيا، ومن الجنوب مع السودان، ومن الشمال الشرقي مع فلسطين ، وتطل على البحر الأحمر من الجهة الشرقية . تمر عبر أرضها قناة السويس التي تفصل الجزء الآسيوي منها عن الجزء الأفريقي.

ويتركز أغلب سكان مصر في وادي النيل، وبالذات في القاهرة الكبرى التي بها تقريبا ربع السكان، و الإسكندرية؛ كما يعيش أغلب السكان الباقين في الدلتا و على ساحلي البحر المتوسط و البحر الأحمر ومدن قناة السويس ،وتشغل هذه الأماكن ما مساحته 40 ألف كيلومتر مربع. بينما تشكل الصحراء غالبية مساحة الجمهورية وهي غير معمورة. معظم السكان في مصر حاليًا من الحضر، ربعهم في القاهرة الكبرى .
*
**

*اصـل الاسم 

**اسم مصر في اللغة العربية واللغات السامية الأخرى مشتق من جذر سامي قديم قد يعني البلد أو البسيطة (الممتدة)، وقد يعني أيضا الحصينة أو المكنونة.

بينما الاسم العبري مصرايم ????????? المذكور في التوراة (العهد القديم) على أنه ابن حام بن نوح و هو الجد الذي ينحدر منه الشعب المصري حسب علم الميثولوجيا التوراتية (سفر التكوين أصحاح 10، 6[1])، و عرفها العرب باسم "مصر".

الاسم الذي عرف به المصريون موطنهم في اللغة هو كِمِت و تعني "الأرض السوداء"، كناية عن أرض وادي النيل السوداء تمييزا لها عن الأرض الحمراء الصحراوية دِشْرِت المحيطة بها.

الأسماء التي تعرف بها في لغات أوربية عديدة مشتقة من اسمها في اللاتينية إجبتوس Aegyptus المشتق بدوره من اليوناني أيجيبتوس ????????، و هو اسم يفسره البعض على أنه مشتق من حط كا بتاح أي محط روح بتاح و هو اسم معبد بتاح في العاصمة القديمة منف، جريا على ممارسة مستمرة إلى اليوم في التماهي بين اسم البلاد واسم عاصمتها.
*
**



*الجغرافيا

**.تبلغ مساحة مصر حوالي مليون كيلو متر مربع؛ 96% من مساحتها صحراء و4% من مساحتها صالح للزراعة والنشاط الفلاحي أي 35000 كم مربع. التضاريس : تنقسم جمهورية مصر العربية من الناحية الجغرافية إلى أربعة أقسام رئيسية هي:

وادي النيل والدلتا: مساحته حوالي (33 ألف كم2) تقريبا، من شمال وادي حلفا حتى البحر المتوسط؛ وينقسم إلى النوبة الممتدة من وادي حلفا إلى أسوان، يليها الصعيد (مصر العليا) إلى جنوبي القاهرة، ثم الدلتا (مصر السفلى) من شمال القاهرة إلى ساحل المتوسط، وهي المحصورة بين فرعي النيل، فرع دمياط وفرع رشيد؛ وهما الفرعان الباقيان من عدة أفرع ومصبات أخرى للنيل وجدت في عصور سابقة. 
في أقصي جنوب البلاد توجد بحيرة ناصر (بحيرة النوبة)، وهي بحيرة صناعية نشأت نتيجة بناء السد العالي عند أسوان. أما في الشمال الغربي فتوجد بحيرة قارون في الفيوم وهي أحد أكبر البحيرات الطبيعية في البلاد، كما توجد على ساحل المتوسط بحيرات ضحلة هي المنزلة والبرلس و مريوط، إلى جانب مستنقعات مساحتاها آخذة في التضاؤل نتيجة النشاط البشري منذ أقدم العصور، و إن تسارع مؤخرا. 
الصحراء الغربية : تشغل حوالي (680 ألف كم2) تقريبا، وهي الجزء الواقع داخل حدود مصر من الصحراء الأفريقية الكبرى، ممتدا ما بين وادي النيل في الشرق حتى الحدود الغربية، ومن البحر المتوسط شمالا إلى الحدود الجنوبية، وتنقسم إلى: 
قسم شمالي يشمل السهل الساحلي والهضبة الشمالية ومنطقة المنخفضات التي تضم واحة سيوه و منخفض القطارة و وادي النطرون و الواحات البحرية 
قسم جنوبي يشمل واحات الفرافرة و الخارجة و الداخلة و باريس و في أقصي الجنوب واحة العوينات. 
الصحراء الشرقية: مساحتها حوالي (225 ألف كم2) تمتد ما بين وادي النيل غربا والبحر الأحمر و شبه جزيرة سيناء شرقا، ومن حدود الدلتا شمالاً حتى حدود مصر الجنوبية. تمتد بطولها سلسلة جبال البحر الأحمر يصل ارتفاعها إلى حوالي 3000 قدم فوق سطح البحر وهي غنية بالموارد الطبيعية من خامات المعادن المختلفة. 
شبه جزيرة سيناء: مساحتها حوالي (61 ألف كم2) على شكل مثلث قاعدته مماسة للبحر المتوسط شمالاً ورأسه إلى الجنوب ما بين خليجي السويس غربا و العقبة شرقا، و تنقسم من حيث التضاريس إلى: 
القسم الجنوبي: وعر يتألف من جبال جيرانيتية مرتفعة، منها جبل كاترينة بارتفاع 2640 مترًا فوق سطح البحر وهو الأعلى في مصر و تتساقط عليه الثلوج مثل باقي جبال جنوب سيناء و بعض جبال البحر الأحمر في فصل الشتاء بشهوره الأربع ديسمبر و يناير و فبراير و مارس. 
القسم الأوسط: منطقة الهضاب الوسطى وتنقسم إلي هضبة التيه في الشمال وتنحدر أوديتها نحو البحر المتوسط انحدارًا تدريجيًا، وهضبة العجمة إلى الجتوب، وقد جري العرف علي تسمية الإقليم كله بهضبة التيه من قبيل إطلاق اسم الأكبر والأشهر علي الكل و تشتهر المنطقة بمدينة نخل الحصينة و طريق الحجاج القديم و ما تتمتع به مدينة نخل من جو شديد القاري شتاءً حيث تصل الحرارة الصغرى فيها إلى 9- الصفر المئوي. 
القسم الشمالي: سهل الطينة، المنطقة ما بين البحر المتوسط شمالاً وهضبة التيه جنوبا و هو سهل منبسط تكثر فيه موارد المياه الناتجة عن الأمطار التي تنحدر مياهها من المرتفعات الجنوبية وهضبات المنطقة الوسطى. 
المناخ السائد في البلاد هو الصحراوي و شبه الصحراوي، في حين يسود مناخ البحر المتوسط في السواحل الشمالية، و المداري في أقصى الجنوب.

***
*اقتباس:*

*المناخ

**الصحراء البيضاء الفرافرهتقع مصر في الإقليم المداري الجاف فيما عدا الأطراف الشمالية التي تدخل في المنطقة المعتدلة الدفيئة لمناخ إقليم البحر المتوسط الذي يتميز بالحرارة والجفاف في أشهر الصيف وبالاعتدال في الشتاء مع سقوط أمطار قليلة تتزايد علي الساحل.

المتوسط السنوي لدرجة الحرارة في الوجه البحري شتاء 20 درجة مئوية نهارا و 10 مئوية ليلا و في الصيف يصل متوسط درجة الحرارة تقريبا 35 درجة مئوية في النهار و 23 درجة مئوية في الليل ؛ أما في الوجه القبلي فيصل متوسط درجة الحرارة العظمي في الشتاء إلي 25 مئوية والصغري 8 مئوية اما في الصيف فيصل متوسط درجة الحرارة العظمى إلى 41 درجة مئوية اما الصغرى تصل إلى 24 درجة مئوية تقريبا .

يتكون الصقيع على وسط شبه جزيرة سيناء و على المزروعات في مصر الوسطى شتاء، بينما تتساقط الثلوج في فصل الشتاء على جبال سيناء و على بعض المدن الساحلية مثل: بلطيم ودمياط وسيدى برانى والإسكندرية.

*

**



*التاريخ 

**نشأت حول وادي النيل إحدى أولى الحضارات البشرية، تطورت مبكرا إلى دولة مركزية، إذ ظهرت بها مملكتان واحدة في الشمال و واحدة في الجنوب من حدود مصر الحديثة وكان لكل مملكة ملك وشعار وتاج خاص بها إلا أنه من غير المعروف تحديداً التاريخ الذي نشأة به هاتان المملكتان أو أية تفاصيل كثيرة عنهما.

وبداية التاريخ المكتوب هو ظهور مملكة ضمت وادي النيل من مصبه حتى الشلال الأول عاصمتها منف حوالي عام 3100 قبل الميلاد على يد ملك شبه أسطوري عرف تقليديا باسم مينا (و يمكن أن يكون نارمر أو حور عحا) لتحكمها بعد ذلك أسر - ملكية متعاقبة على مر الثلاثة آلاف عام التالية لتكون أطول الدول الموحدة تاريخا؛[2] و لتضم حدودها في فترات مختلفة أقاليم الشام و النوبة و أجزاء من الصحراء الليبية وشمال السودان، حتى أسقط الفرس آخر تلك الأسر، و هي الأسرة الثلاثون عام 343 قبل الميلاد.

توالى في حكم مصر بعدها الإغريق البطالمة (منذ عام 332 ق.م) حيث دخل الاغريق مصر بقيادة الاسكندر الأكبر وأسس مدينة الإسكندرية في عام 331 والتي أصبحت إحدى أهم حواضر العالم القديم، وتقرب الاسكندر إلى المصريون الذين احبوه ومن بعده من البطالمة ثم الرومان عام 30 ق.م. على يد الامبراطور أغسطس لتصبح مصر فيما بعد جزءا من الإمبراطورية الرومانية حتى غزاها الفرس مجددا لبرهة وجيزة عام 618 ميلادية، قبل أن يستردها منهم البيزنطيون عام 629.

في عام 639 ميلادية دخل عمرو بن العاص مصر وخرج الرومان الشرقيين منها ومن باقي مناطق شمال أفريقيا تباعًا.

في العصور التالية لخروج الرومان من مصر تعاقبت ممالك و دول على مصر، فبعد الخلفاء الراشدين والدولة الأموية حكمها العباسيون ثم الإخشيديين و الطولونيين حتى انتزعها منهم الفاطميون و جعلوا عاصمتهم في القاهرة التي أسسوها، و ذلك حتى أعادها الأيوبيون اسمياً إلى الخلافة العباسية الذين نقلوا لاحقا عاصمتهم إليها بعد سقوط بغداد. أتى الأيوبيون بفئة من المحاربين العبيد هم المماليك استقوت حتى حكمت البلاد بنظام إقطاعي عسكري، و استمر حكمهم للبلاد بشكل فعلي تحت الخلافة الاسمية للعباسيين، و استمر حكمهم حتى بعد أن فتحها العثمانيون، لتصبح مصر ولاية عثمانية عام 1517، و لتنتقل إلى العثمانيين الخلافة الإسلامية.


محمد علي الكبير 1805مكان لوالي مصر محمد علي الكبير الذي حكمها بدءا من سنة 1805 دور هام في تحديث مصر و نقلها من العصور الوسطى إلى العصور الحديثة، كما كان له أثر في ازدياد استقلالها عن الإمبراطورية العثمانية و إن ظلت تابعة لها رسميا، مع استمرار حكم أسرته من بعده، وازداد نفوذها السياسي والعسكري في منطقة الشرق الأدنى إلى أن هددت المصالح العثمانية ذاتها.

بإتمام حفر قناة السويس 18 مارس 1869 ازدادت المكانة الجيوستراتيجية لمصر كمعبر للانتقال بين الشرق والغرب، وفي نفس الوقت استمر الخديوي إسماعيل في سعيه لتحديث مصر وتوسيعها، فضم أجزاء من بلاد السودان. لكن ذلك علاوة على انفاقه على تحديث المدن على النمط الأوربي أثقل خزانة الدولة بالديون لمؤسسات مالية أجنبية بتشجيع من الدول الاستعمارية، و هو ما اضطر الخديوي إسماعيل إلى أن يستقيل ليتولى الخديوي توفيق الحكم مع استمرار أزمة الديون وزيادة التدخل الأجنبي لا سيما من بريطانيا. على الصعيد الداخلي ازداد التذمر والسخط في الأوساط الوطنية وبين ضباط الجيش، وكانت ذروة تلك الأحداث ثورة عرابي باشا التي أدت إلى تسيير بريطانيا العظمى عام 1882 حملة عسكرية احتلت مصر، و إن ظلت تابعة للإمبراطورية العثمانية اسميا حتى عشية الحرب العالمية الأولى سنة 1914.

منذ سنة 1922 كانت مصر مستقلة عن بريطانيا اسميًا مع احتفاظ البريطانيين بقواعد عسكرية على أرضها، و شهدت البلاد منذ 1923 حياة سياسية تعددية و ليبرالية، إلا أن التدخل البريطاني في شؤون البلاد أدى إلى عدم استقرار بلغ أوجه عام 1952 حين انقلب ضباط من الجيش على الملك فاروق الأول و أجبروه على التنازل لابنه الرضيع أحمد فؤاد الثاني، ثم أعلنت الجمهورية يوم 18 يونيو 1953.*

----------


## حسام عمر

*لو لم أكن مصريا لوددت أن اكون مصريا 

*

**

*ذكر مصر فى القران الكريم والسنه 

فقد ورد ذكر مصر في القرآن الكريم في عدة مواضع، منها

**قول الله تعالى في سورة يوسف: وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِن مِّصْرَ لاِمْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنِّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَاللّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ [يوسف:21].

وقوله تعالى: فَلَمَّا دَخَلُواْ عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُواْ مِصْرَ إِن شَاء اللّهُ آمِنِينَ [يوسف:99].

وقوله تعالى: وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ [الزخرف:51].

أما قوله تعالى: اهْبِطُواْ مِصْراً [البقرة:61]، فقد اختلف العلماء في معناه، فذهب بعضهم إلى أن المقصود اهبطوا مصراً من تلك الأمصار، قال القرطبي: قال مجاهد وغيره: فمن صرفها أراد مصراً من الأمصار غير معين، وروى عكرمة عن ابن عباس في قوله (اهبطوا مصراً) قال: مصراً من الأمصار.
ومن أدلتهم أن ظاهر القرآن دل على أن الله أمرهم بدخول القرية وقد كانت إقامتهم بعد فترة التيه ببلاد الشام، وذهب آخرون إلى أن المقصود بمصر في هذه الآية مصر فرعون وهي مصر الموجودة الآن، ودليلهم على ذلك ما ورد في القرآن من أن الله أورث بني إسرائيل ديار آل فرعون وآثارهم كما استدلوا بقراءة من قرأ (اهبطو مصر) بترك التنوين على أنها غير مصروفة، وقالوا: هي مصر فرعون، قال القرطبي: قال أشهب: قال لي مالك: هي عندي مصر قريتك مسكن فرعون، ذكره ابن عطية. انتهى، هذه هي المواضع التي ورد فيها ذكر مصر في القرآن، وراجع الفتوى رقم: 37538.

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *اذا فتح الله عليكم مصر فاتخذوا منها جندا كثيفا فذلك الجند خير اجناد الارض فهم فى رباط الى يوم القيامة .

ولا ينطق عن الهوى الا هو وحى يوحى 

سأل عليه الصلاة والسلام عن العسل الذي أهدى إليه، فقال من أين هذا؟ فقيل له من قرية بمصر يقال لها بنها، فقال: (اللهم بارك في بنها وفي عسلها) فعسلها إلى يومنا هذا خير عسل مصر.

روى عن عبد الله بن عباس أنه قال: دعا نوح عليه السلام ربه، لولده وولد ولده: مصر بن بيصر بن حام بن نوح، وبه سميت مصر، وهو أبو القيط فقال: اللهم بارك فيه وفي ذريته وأسكنه الأرض المباركة التي هي أم البلاد وغوث العباد، ونهرها أفضل أنهار الدنيا واجعل فيها أفضل البركات، وسخر له ولولده الروض، وذللها لهم، وقوهم عليها

وأما ذكر مصر وفضلها على غيرها من الأمصار وما خصت به وأوثرت به على غيرها، فروى أبو بصرة الغفاري قال: مصر خزانة الأرض كلها، وسلطانها سلطان الأرض كلها، قال الله تعالى على لسان يوسف عليه السلام: {قال اجعلني على خزائن الأرض إني حفيظ عليم}.ولم تكن تلك الخزائن بغير مصر، فأغاث الله بمصر وخزائنها كل حاضر وباد من جميع الأرض.وجعلها الله تعالى متوسطة الدنيا، وهي في الإقليم الثالث والرابع، فسلمت من حر الإقليم الأول والثاني، ومن برد الإقليم الخامس والسادس والسابع، فطاب هواؤها، ونقي جوها وضعف حرها، وخف بردها، وسلم أهلها من مشاتي الجبال، ومصائف عمان، وصواعق تهامة، ودماميل الجزيرة، وجرب اليمن، وطواعين الشام، وغيلان العراق، وعقارب عسكر مكرم، وطلب البحرين، وحمى خيبر، وأمنوا من غارات الترك، وجيوش الروم وطوائف العرب، ومكائد الديلم، وسرايا القرامطة، وبثوق الأنهار، وقحط الأمطار، وقد اكتنفها معادن رزقها؛ وقرب تصرفها، فكثر خصبها، ورغد عيشها، ورخص سعرها.وقال سعيد بن أبي هلال: مصر أم البلاد، وغوث العباد. وذكر أن مصر مصورة في كتب الأوائل، وسائر المدن مادة أيديها إليها تستطعمها.

وقال عمرو بن العاص: ولاية مصر جامعة، تعدل الخلافة.وأجمع أهل المعرفة: أن أهل الدنيا مضطرون إلى مصر يسافرون إليها، ويطلبون الرزق بها، وأهلها لا يطلبون الرزق في غيرها، ولا يسافرون إلى بلد سواها، حتى لو ضرب بينها وبين بلاد الدنيا لغني أهلها بما فيها عن سائر بلاد الدنيا*

----------


## سوما

موضوع رائع بجد يا أ. حسام ,, :y: 
بجد مستمتعة جدااااااااااا وانا بقرأ كل مشاركة فيه ,, :36 1 39: 
مجهودك رائع فيه وحبك لمصر أروع , :36 3 13: , تسلم من كل شر 
بحبك يا مصر .. :f2:

----------


## nariman

*ايه المواضيع الجامدة دي يا حسام

بجد اختياراتك دايما رائعة

تسلم ايدك يا بلدياتي
*

----------


## حسام عمر

*الشيخ عائض القرني يبكي في خطبه الجمعه من المسجد النبوي ويقول ارد علي الجهلاء الذين لايعلمون تاريخ مصر وحب الرسول وعمربن الخطاب وعمرو بن العاص لها*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZB9ZvKbLMg*


*الدكتور الشيخ  :عائض القرني  يقول شعر في مصر* 
*ويقول قلعه الاسلام الكبري  ويقول أساتذتي مصريين* 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzxXfuzXKlQ&p=C131B03EC984B2E2&playnext=1&  index=21*


*بعنوان :رساله الي مصر المسلمه*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86acuBUTWKg*

*الشيخ مشاري*
*بعنوان :رساله للمصريين* 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=insMPBJL0vc&feature=related*

----------


## حسام عمر

> موضوع رائع بجد يا أ. حسام ,,
> بجد مستمتعة جدااااااااااا وانا بقرأ كل مشاركة فيه ,,
> مجهودك رائع فيه وحبك لمصر أروع ,, تسلم من كل شر 
> بحبك يا مصر ..


 
*ربنا يبركلك ويكرمك يا سوما*

----------


## حسام عمر

> *ايه المواضيع الجامدة دي يا حسام
> 
> بجد اختياراتك دايما رائعة
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا بلدياتي
> *


 
*العباسويه 100 \100*


*وكل عام وانتي وأسرتك الكريمه بكل خير*

----------

